#juju-gui 2013-09-16
<rick_h_> yay CI!
<rick_h_> anyone around for a short/sweet review https://codereview.appspot.com/13349047 ?
<rick_h_> also looking for a second review of Huw's branch https://codereview.appspot.com/13715044/ for the inspector today. 
<bac> ahoy
<rick_h_> morning bac 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, gave review.  I *think* we need a few more things
<gary_poster> lemme know if you think I am wrong
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr, looking
<gary_poster> rick_h_, for 1220909, is there a counter-argument to Jorge's request?
<gary_poster> bug 1220909
<_mup_> Bug #1220909: Searching for "rabbit" doesn't return the rabbitmq charm <charmworld:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220909>
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I think the autocomplete provides some of that since it's matching off the start of the name
<rick_h_> so typing rabbit will provide rabbitmq in autocomplete
<gary_poster> rick_h_, agreed some, but not all
<rick_h_> gary_poster: but honestly...not really
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok cool.  easy to change?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I think it's decent search experience to add some n-gram indexing of the names at least
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I'm not 100% sure. Assuming it's supported in ES then should be a config change and a migration to populate the search index?
<gary_poster> ack thanks rick_h_ 
<luca__> gary_poster: do you know the URL so I can see Makyo's upgrade stuff?
<gary_poster> hi luca__ .  I don't think it is ready, actually, after looking at it further, but http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/:flags:/upgradeCharm/
<gary_poster> luca__, for bug #1221665, if your answer to rick_h_ 's question is "yes", I think I agree, but I am curious to see your answer, because I think we could argue either way
<_mup_> Bug #1221665: Inspector config fields should be expanded to input size <juju-gui:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221665>
<rick_h_> gary_poster: questions back at ya
<rick_h_> re: review
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool looking
<gary_poster> hey rick_h_ , definitely agree I missed out on some details--sorry about that!  however, I'm getting confused concerns about the state of things around (not in) your branch, and wanted to talk through those with you for a sec.  You available for https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6be4e6d76bd266bd36ec5c5626c7d5a61d0ea88c ?
<hatch> morning
<hatch> man these CI failures are kind of irritating heh :)
<rick_h_> hatch: I took back the card for the remove units
<hatch> rick_h_: instead of commenting out the 'fake' test - in my branch I deleted it and put a comment at the top of the file
<rick_h_> hatch: working on getting changes per review 
 * hatch sobs, it'll be missed
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch> I built two boxes yesterday for my monitor and keyboard to give me a standing desk....will see how this goes :)
<benji> hatch: cool; I've been trying to figure out a good way to do a sit/stand desk without spending a mint on one of those geek desks
<hatch> total cost for this one..... $0 :D
<hatch> scrap MDF glued/nailed together
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> unfortunately this one is not adjustable without some help
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> hey benji, have you collected any ElasticSearch knowledge by chance?  I'm looking for an estimate on cost of #1220909
<_mup_> Bug #1220909: Searching for "rabbit" doesn't return the rabbitmq charm <charmworld:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220909>
<gary_poster> or bac?
<benji> gary_poster: a little; I'll see if I can contribute anything
<gary_poster> thanks benji
<hatch> rick_h_: in your QA of huw's branch did you happen to test if the 'use defaults' toggle still worked as expected?
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, I believe I did
<hatch> ok cool - looking at the source I wasn't sure if it was going to pick up the selector properly
<rick_h_> hatch: feel free to double check me, but pretty sure I did. 
<gary_poster> hatch, rick_h_ does not for me
<gary_poster> reloading to verify
<gary_poster> yeah, does not
<gary_poster> hatch ^^
<benji> gary_poster: yeah we can do that; I suspect n-gram indexing is disabled so we'll need to come up with a sane config (min=4, max=20 would give the results requested in the issue) and then reindex
<gary_poster> have a quick fix for me to try, hatch?
<benji> how, exactly, to do that with ES I would have to figure out
 * rick_h_ loading to double check
<gary_poster> benji, and do we know how that might affect downtime?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so you can't click the "use the default configuration" toggle on the ghost?
<benji> I don't know, but if ES is a half-decent piece of software we shouldn't have any downtime.
<hatch> gary_poster: rick_h_ I believe you will need to change the selector so that it grabs the container outside of the "Import Config File" button
<rick_h_> gary_poster: works here. I did a clear cache/make clean-all and tried again and it still works
<hatch> hmm ok I'll pull it down
<benji> I think the last Jenkins run failed erroniously.
 * benji needs to go AFK for a moment.  Contractor here.
<gary_poster> benji, sure.  that gives my no reassurance so far though. :-)  could you add a low-burn "investigate" card for yourself to the jujucharms lane for you to tackle when you get a chance?  It sounds doable so far, so let's take it a bit farther and get a more concrete plan, by conferring with others (aaron or abel?) and digging just a bit.  sound ok?
<gary_poster> ack
<gary_poster> rick_h_, hatch, I can click on it, and the behavior is correct, but there is no change to the visualization of the fields
<hatch> yeah it's probably picking up the wrong element
<hatch> so it'll have to be more specific
<hatch> (the selector)
<gary_poster> so, I was wrong: not actually broken functionally.  but visually not what I though we wanted
<hatch> I'm just checking it out right now to see what needs to be changed
<gary_poster> brb
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ah, I concur. THe fields aren't disabled to start
<gary_poster> visually, yeah
<gary_poster> functionally fine
<rick_h_> right, I flipped the switch before the fields were visible in scroll and it worked so carried on. Thanks for catching. 
<hatch> cool - yeah I wrote that part so that's probably why I picked it up haha
<luca__> gary_poster: the answer to 1221665 was yes :)
<rick_h_> luca__: but then if you've got a couple of big fields you'd have to scroll past all their content to get to config items below it? 
<rick_h_> luca__: that seems kind of sucky
<hatch> gary_poster: rick_h_: guess this means we need another test :P
<rick_h_> hatch: hah! works for me
<hatch> shall I take over on this branch?
<rick_h_> hatch: please do. I was going to try to land for him if I got a second code qa, but working on the inspector stuff now
<hatch> ok cool I'll fix and repropose
<rick_h_> would like to have this for luca__'s qa today so we can release it tomorrow
<luca__> rick_h_: I would like them expanded, scrolling isn't a usability problem, for now it would be best to expand them and see if its an issue through testing
<rick_h_> luca__: rgr
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good, card added
<benji> so... I guess I need to figure out how to kick off another Jenkins run
<rick_h_> benji: will have a branch landing shortly
<rick_h_> benji: can get a kick in a sec
<benji> sounds good
<gary_poster> luca__, cool thanks :-)
<gary_poster> benji thx
<benji> np
<rick_h_> gary_poster: new tests cribbed in https://codereview.appspot.com/13349047/
<gary_poster> rick_h_, cool, looking thanks
<gary_poster> rick_h_, LGTM, thanks!
<rick_h_> gary_poster: awesome, thanks for the review
<gary_poster> welcome
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I was starting to do some triage/cleanup in the spare time this morning. Anything in particular you wanted me to grab next then? name conflicts on the inspector, or something in bundles, or the textarea bug from luca?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, how expensive is textarea work?  That would be my first choice
<rick_h_> gary_poster: shouldn't be much, will look. 
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ .  hatch, rick_h_ I'd like to get Huw's branch landed.  hatch are you fixing up the disabled visualization issue?
<hatch> gary_poster: add a space between the & and the . in juju-inspector.less &.use-defaults
<hatch> & .use-defaults
<hatch> are you going to do that fix? or would you like me to?
<gary_poster> ack hatch thx.  you doing second review?  I was going to LGTM it except for this issue, so if you have more input that would be better
<hatch> I agree with rick_h_'s comment re view-content
<hatch> but other than that and this fix it all looks fine to me
<gary_poster> hatch ack.  would you do the fix & landing then?  Hopefully Huw will have another fix for the view-content, which I also agree with
<hatch> yep no problem just linting and testing now then will submit
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> I think this is my smallest diff ever
<hatch> 1 space
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> it wont let me submit without proposing first for whatever reason so it'll be a while but it's in motion :)
<gary_poster> heh, cool thanks
<gary_poster> hey jcsackett.  do you need us to do anything about lp:~jcsackett/charmworld/review-queue-metrics or are you on it?
<gary_poster> same question for latency-sparklines
<jcsackett> gary_poster: all my current charmworld branches are part of the same work, and no worries on it.
<gary_poster> awesome thanks jcsackett 
<jcsackett> it's supporting some metrics for charmers, not juju-gui-ish stuff. :-)
<gary_poster> I figured, cool :-)
<gary_poster> hatch did you already have bcsaller's https://codereview.appspot.com/13253050/ followup on your list?  looks like he is ready for you, and would be excellent to get that work landed
<hatch> oh woops I missed the followup
<hatch> I swear I Dont' get all emails sometimes
<hatch> huws branch landed with fix
<gary_poster> awesome thanks hatch
<hatch> gary_poster: QA still no good
<gary_poster> hatch :-( but hthank you for pushing it forward
<hatch> is he in today?
<gary_poster> hatch should be.  has not requested days off
<hatch> ok cool then when he pops in I'll let him know the issue
<gary_poster> cool.  hatch what are you tackling next?
<hatch> not sure, just reading through the cards
<hatch> have anything in mind?
<gary_poster> hatch yeah, two choices.
<gary_poster> 1: #1221668
<_mup_> Bug #1221668: Name validation in the inspector should be validated on key input <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221668>
<gary_poster> 2: (card) ghost inspector: when you click "confirm" and successfully convert to a real service, close the ghost inspector and automatically open the service inspector (or similar)
<hatch> I'll pick #1, I'm not convinced we want #2 yet :P
<hatch> with that said I don't remember why I wasn't convinced
<hatch> haha oh boy I need another cup of coffee I think
<rick_h_> hatch: I think I tried to talk you into it. I'm not a fan
<gary_poster> rick_h_, not a fan of proposed behavior?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr, once you go through and do the work, I'm not sold on the workflow that needs to hide the canvas to show the inspector panel after I hit deploy
<rick_h_> especially since the first thing I'll be doing is waiting for instances to come up
<rick_h_> and will move along with other tasks
<hatch> yeah that's what the issue was....I figured you would move onto anothe ghost, not onto the deployed service
<rick_h_> I've not seen the use case for "I go through, do cnofig, do the deploy...now watch the inspector for a while for something?
<hatch> maybe if the inspector played nyan cat while waiting
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ack.  I thought luca__ was questioning the decision as well, but he as more confident at the sprint than I expected.  luca__ , thoughts on above?  ^^^
<rick_h_> if I'm missing a user drive case I'd love to hear it. Just haven't thought of it in my head yet. 
<rick_h_> /drive/driven
<gary_poster> hatch made a card for you :-)
<hatch> do we have checkmarks/x's for #1221668 yet?
<_mup_> Bug #1221668: Name validation in the inspector should be validated on key input <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221668>
<hatch> awesome thx
<gary_poster> not sure; looking in drive folder...
<luca__> gary_poster: rick_h_ hatch the post-deployment inspector should show up automatically after deploy has been clicked, it's to show that something is happening, it's just a validation step.
<rick_h_> luca__: isn't the error bar indicator and the bounce upon deploy an indicator?
<gary_poster> (I was going to say same thing)
<hatch> ME TOO!
 * hatch joins tha gang against luca__
<gary_poster> :-P
<hatch> hzhz
<hatch> haha
<hatch> even
<gary_poster> the first one was a cough when you have cold
<gary_poster> a cold
<Makyo> Hah.
<hatch> haha
<luca__> gary_poster: rick_h_ hatch not really, it's automatic, it makes no difference to the users life apart from gives them access to see feedback, it's weird to have the panel just disappear, when you click deploy you're not stating that you are finished with the service, your just saying you want to proceed with it. 
<hatch> I'd say a tooltip on the deployed service that says 'spinning up' or something would be clearer
<hatch> I'm just thinking that most people would then just close the inspector
<luca__> gary_poster: rick_h_ hatch that exists in the inspector
<hatch> and go work on another ghost
<rick_h_> luca__: then I'd argue that we should be getting rid of the bounce at least. It seems odd to have all that shaking around the UX if it's going to be considered one through process
<gary_poster> hatch is what you need in https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?tab=co#folders/0B7XG_QBXNwY1Zm8ya3NIcENyZnM ?
<luca__> gary_poster: rick_h_ hatch they can just close the inspector, we're not stopping them from doing that, we're just providing more feedback on the way. It doesn't disrupt them at all
<gary_poster> hatch if not ask luca__ or jamie for it
<hatch> Does the inspector tell us anything beyond the canvas at that stage?
<luca__> gary_poster: rick_h_ hatch the bounce never came from me, or anyone in the team, afaik it's just a placeholder animation
<hatch> All it shows is the bar that's in the canvas...but bigger
<rick_h_> luca__: right, but it's taking up screen estate and covering things, and mental processsing. I'm curious if there's a real workflow for the continued opening of the inspector on deploy
<hatch> gary_poster: yeah I think it's missing from that folder
<rick_h_> luca__: that's fine, just saying it's something we have that the users see and deal with. It disrupts the 'single process' flow imo
<gary_poster> the current bounce is an engineering artifact IIRC.  There was a different bounce in the firefox demo from ant: it, I dunno, expanded and collapsed IIRC
<rick_h_> luca__: but if they have to click on close on the inspector every time they deploy a service and never need/use it that's a pain point for that feedback when we're not sure if that feedback is useful/needed atm
<gary_poster> demo is kinda broken atm https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10004366/juju-gui/index.html#
<gary_poster> so can't verify
<gary_poster> anyway...
<luca__> hatch: gary_poster what are you after?
<hatch> service name checkmark/x
<gary_poster> luca__, assets for https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1221668
<_mup_> Bug #1221668: Name validation in the inspector should be validated on key input <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221668>
<luca__> hatch: gary_poster It has been made, jamie_ can help you with them
<hatch> great jamie_ can you email them to me?
<jamie_> hatch gary_poster hey guys, how can I help?
<hatch> need the checkmark/x for the service name validation indicator
<hatch> hey rick_h_ your branch 'may' have failed in CI
<hatch> I think it's just a CI issue though
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, looks like the same failure/issue we had last week
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, there it's back to normal now after your branch
<gary_poster> yeah CI is horribly crazy :-( :-(
<rick_h_> hatch: I do need to chat for a second on how to hook up what I need in viewlets. I have a feeling what I want to do is against the 'design'
<gary_poster> jamie_, hi! thank you.  did you see reply from hatch?
<hatch> rick_h_: sure gimme a ring
<jamie_> gary_poster hatch got it, we've got the asset, I'll add it to the folder on Google Drive and let you know when it's there
<gary_poster> thanks jamie_ !
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> hey Makyo.  luca__  (on call with him and others now) says there are two ux bits that you know about for the inspector.  IIUC they are these:
<gary_poster> string in integer field needs [...something. better error reporting?]
<gary_poster> upgrade charm needs [...something?]
<gary_poster> do you know about thise/.
<gary_poster> those?
<Makyo> gary_poster, upgrade charm needs specifications on conflicts wrt added/removed config fields for concurrent editing, as well as notification that a charm has been upgraded.
<jamie_> hatch hey there, I've uploaded 2 icons to the assets folder in Google Drive: form-validation-tick.png & form-validation-cross.png
<gary_poster> Makyo, ok cool, so only upgrade charm stuff, not broader inspector stuff?
<Makyo> As for string in integer fields, I think that's it.  I think my concern was wrt constraints, rather than config, and mem=2G,
<Makyo> gary_poster, yep, that's still hidden.
<jamie_> hatch I need to give you a loading spinner on a transparent bg so you can use it on the dark and light bg
<gary_poster> Makyo, ah gotcha, thanks.  So we can launch without it but something we want to improve soon.
<hatch> jamie_: no spinner necessary
<hatch> it'll happen in real time
<Makyo> gary_poster, correct.
<hatch> so I just need a check and an X
<gary_poster> cool thanks Makyo !
<Makyo> gary_poster, Upgrade charm can be a later release, and even then, the more important bit is the notification of upgrade.
<jamie_> hatch nice one, okay. Thought you might need it anyways? 
<jamie_> hatch I've uploaded the check and X
<hatch> I don't think so, it'll be immediate so there will be no need
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> jamie_, we want it for another bit but that's postponed because of engineering
<jamie_> hatch cool, my work here is done :-)
<jamie_> gary_poster got ya
<gary_poster> thanks jamie_ !
<jamie_> gary_poster hatch  ping me if you need anything else!
<gary_poster> thanks :-)
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> gary_poster: heads up, the textarea stuff is a little more expensive because we can't resize until the nodes are in the dom, and they're not in the dom during the viewlet render() call currently. So adding support to viewlets for an afterRender() method to get around it
<gary_poster> ack on call
<hatch> jamie_: I'm looking in the folder, what are the files called?
<Makyo> Heading to coffee shop so I get there in time for call.
<gary_poster> ok
<hatch> my legs hurt
<hatch> how do you guys do this
<hatch> it's only been 2.5h
<rick_h_> hatch: takes a couple of weeks
<rick_h_> hatch: and I tend to work in 2hr intervals
<Makyo> hatch, rick_h_ +1 - I started in 1 hr intervals
<rick_h_> but I'm not a model of standing desk coolness
<hatch> maybe this will be motivation to lose those 20lbs
<hatch> walking might actually be easier
<Makyo> Anyway, back in a bit.
<hatch> cya
<jamie_> hatch: form-validation-tick.png & form-validation-cross.png
<hatch> yeah I'm in the wrong folder
<hatch> one sec
<jamie_> in the folder OSCON Deliverables
<hatch> ok found the files
<jamie_> hatch cool :-)
<hatch> ahh there we go
<hatch> jamie_: I dont' think I have a mockup of this, do you guys want it IN the input box?
<jamie_> hatch by "it" do you mean the check and the cross? 
<jamie_> hatch if so then yes please
<hatch> yeah ok - I think I'll need different assets then
<hatch> assuming I'm going to use these as a background image
<hatch> I'll need the image to have some padding to the right
<hatch> I believe that's what Huw ended up doing with the configuration inputs
<hatch> in setting up my vm I want to use the bzr technique where you 'init' the repo and then use lightweight checkouts but I can't remember what I should be searching for for the setup
<hatch> ahh init-repo
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> yeah that's not working :/
<bcsaller> hatch:  can you take another look at https://codereview.appspot.com/13253050 again when you have time, it should QA this time. looked into it over the weekend
<hatch> bcsaller: can do
<hatch> pulling
<hatch> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'AlreadyControlDirError', 'A control directory already exists:
<hatch> has anyone ever seen that error before?
<hatch> when running bzr init-repo lp:juju-gui
<Makyo> hatch Why are you init-repo-ing? 
<Makyo> jujugui call in 8 kanban now
<hatch> Makyo: so that I can do lightweight checkouts on my new vm like I do on my laptop
<hatch> checking out a 70MB branch every time just doesn't make sense hah
<hatch> bcsaller: lgtm'd
<bcsaller> thanks :)
<hatch> well.. lgtm'd now
<Makyo> Why don't you just do bzr pull in the branch?
<hatch> i forgot to type it hah
<Makyo> Ah :P
<hatch> Makyo: my workflow was to init the juju-gui folder, then every branch under it was a very fast pull
<hatch> now it pulls down the full repo every time
<Makyo> hatch: Me too, but you should only need to init once
<hatch> the first time I inited it failed
<Makyo> By saying that it was already inited?
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> no
<hatch> it failed with...
<hatch> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<Makyo> Oops :)
<hatch> then I added the ssh key to my session and tried again
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2 (What's the URL? Thought I saw it changed, forgot to set up 2fa before I left)
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6be4e6d76bd266bd36ec5c5626c7d5a61d0ea88c?authuser=1 per the calendar
<Makyo> rick_h_: thanks, can't get to calendar w/o 2fa
<bac> what happened to the tiny one?
<rick_h_> bac: google broke the links/remember setup
<hatch> Makyo: yeah lightweight checkouts defiitely don't work ... :/
<hatch> abentley: kickin around?
<abentley> hatch: Hi.
<Makyo> hatch: we can talk through it after call if you want, will show you how I do it.
<hatch> abentley: when I try to run init-repo I get an error bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'AlreadyControlDirError', 'A control directory already exists:
<abentley> hatch: It sounds like a .bzr directory already exists.
<gary_poster> bac benji call now in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6be4e6d76bd266bd36ec5c5626c7d5a61d0ea88c?authuser=1
<hatch> abentley: yeah no such luck
<hatch> can I 'un-init' ?
<hatch> hah
<abentley> hatch: Sure: "rm .bzr".  But since you say it doesn't exist, that doesn't make sense.  Are there control directories for another VCS there?
<hatch> it's a brand new vm with bzr just installed
<hatch> I ran it twice though
<abentley> hatch: what's your commandline?
<hatch> when I ran it first it gave me an error bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<hatch> abentley: bzr init-repo lp:juju-gui
<Makyo> hatch: bzr init-repo juju-gui; cd juju-gui; bzr pull lp:juju-gui trunk; bzr branch trunk work; cd work; bzr reconfigure —lightweight-checkouts —bind-to ../trunk; # my workflow
<abentley> hatch: I think you might have "init" confused with "init-repo".  "init" creates a bzr branch.  "init-repo" creates a shared repository.
<Makyo> hatch: then you can bzr switch -b ../mine/<branchname> or whatever.
<abentley> hatch: Since lp:juju-gui can only hold one branch, it does not make sense to created a shared repository there.
<Makyo> hatch: yeah, I don't \think you want the lp:
<hatch> ohh ok
<abentley> hatch: But also, there is already a branch at lp:juju-gui, so you shouldn't init or init-repo.
<hatch> well I dont' want to check out the full branch every time
<Makyo> hatch: yeah, this will help with that, init-repo creates the shared repo locally. (correct me if I'm wrong abentley)
<abentley> Makyo: you are correct.
<abentley> As long as you don't try to create the shared repository *on launchpad*, which is what "lp:" means.
<hatch> ok ohh ok well phew I'm glad it failed
<hatch> haha
<hatch> ok working by doing
<hatch> `bzr init-repo juju-gui; cd juju-gui; bzr branch lp:juju-gui trunk`
<hatch> now all the branch checkouts are fast
<hatch> fwereade: is there a regex or a white/blacklist for characters for service names?
<Makyo> Heading back home, will be back on tethered net there.
<gary_poster> rick_h_, hatch, just spoke to luca__ about "ghost inspector: when you click "confirm" and successfully convert to a real service, close the ghost inspector and automatically open the service inspector (or similar)".  He is very open to different ideas for the future.  However, immediately prior to launch, the behavior as described is part of the larger UX story.  Simply trying to replace it with icons or tooltips or
<gary_poster>  other approaches is something that will take thought and time that neither side (UX/engineering) has.  Simply omitting the interaction is something that he's dutifully considered in the past and is happy to reconsider in the future, but for now, prior to launch, that's a key part of the flow that's been designed with testing and feedback.  So in sum: (1) we should implement that behavior for release tomorrow, and (
<gary_poster> 2) we should send an email to Luca and Ale, cc'ing peeps, describing what you think a better interaction would be for the future.  Cool?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: understood
<gary_poster> rick_h_, understood and cool? :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> :-) k
<hatch> I am going to bet that it won't work
<gary_poster> hatch technically or with users?
<hatch> at the very least I think we will need to wait till the next delta
<hatch> I 'think' there is a technical limitation
<hatch> but I could be remembering incorrectly
<rick_h_> hatch: right now there's not an event infrastructure to communicate that one is closing, open the other
<hatch> as it is, if we open the inspector too fast we don't get the current unit count
<rick_h_> hatch: so it'll have to be found/added
<gary_poster> OK.  If there is we'll have to reconsider.  I suspect it is not a problem myself, because I think we create a service in the db immediately
<gary_poster> and we have databinding to update these things
<hatch> yeah I suppose you might be right
<gary_poster> but if it is a big technical challenge--or even a medium sized one--of course then we should step back and consider that
<hatch> arg this new VM Is driving me bonkers!
<hatch> I need to write a script to set it up for me
<hatch> haha
<hatch> `make newVM`
<Makyo> hatch: friend of mine wrote/uses https://github.com/josh-berry/homectl though I know some who do keep a Makefile for setting things up.
<hatch> ahh cool that's a good idea
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo, sometime today could you add cards (currently to Inspector/Next Tasks but we'll probably move them, as we discussed) to represent the remaining necessary tasks for the upgrade charm work?
<Makyo> gary_poster: Sure
<gary_poster> thanks Makyo 
<rick_h_> hatch: got a sec?
<hatch> yup call away
<rick_h_> gary_poster: do you have a sec to jump into https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b9a2b84475d9ae68e7a7396eb719627ff917954f?hl=en ?
<hatch> does anyone know what ppa lbox is in?
<hatch> for saucy
<hatch> rick_h_: so did you want me to show you how to implement that technique?
<rick_h_> hatch: you have to compile it manual
<rick_h_> hatch: no, I got it
<hatch> R YOU FRIGGEN CERIAL!!!!?!?!?!
<hatch> lol
<hatch> are there docs on how to do that?
<hatch> compile lbox that is
<rick_h_> hatch: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1023/ I think
<rick_h_> hatch: that's after you get the go ppa and such going
<hatch> ahh cool
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1024/ updated
<hatch> the 'golang' package also works
<hatch> rick_h_: well your commands didn't work :(
<rick_h_> hatch: sorry, that was from my shell history
<hatch> well maybe missing a command about putting lbox in the bin?
<rick_h_> hatch: not seeing anything
<rick_h_> hatch: need to start a new shell to update your PATH?
<hatch> oh maybe
<hatch> negative
<hatch> it did pull down the source
<hatch> but the install doesn't do anything
<rick_h_> hatch: was there an error then? Maybe something missing and installed failed?
<hatch> nope nothing
<hatch> no output, nothing
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> there is a /usr/lib/go/bin/lbox now though
<hatch> so maybe I need to manually add that to my path
<rick_h_> ah, I do have this in my zshrc
<rick_h_> if [ -d "/usr/lib/go/bin" ] ; then PATH="$PATH:/usr/lib/go/bin"
<rick_h_> fi
<hatch> yep I'll have to add that to my bashrc
<hatch> going to update the hacking docs with this info too
<Makyo> Yay internet :)
<hatch> so there is flooding there Makyo?
<Makyo> Yeah, quite a bit for a while there.  We're getting a break up north, but there's a dam having trouble down south.
<hatch> ahh darn - hope everyone's ok
<bac> gary_poster: did you see my canonicaladmin request?
<gary_poster> bac, from weekend? if so, yes, approved iirc.  will double check
<bac> gary_poster: yes i think saturday
<gary_poster> bac, yes, should be approved
<bac> ty
<gary_poster> ("No documents found" in canonicaladmin and I recall approving it)
<gary_poster> welcmoe
<hatch> rick_h_: reviewing
<rick_h_> hatch: sec, pushing a rev now
<rick_h_> hatch: and not done the inline comments yet until that lands
<hatch> ok will wait
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks, need like two minutes...well 2 lbox minutes. Might be 10 real minutes :P
<rick_h_> hatch: ok go for it. I don't have much to add via inline comments really. It's not huge/complicated
<rick_h_> thanks
<hatch> qaing
<hatch> done
<rick_h_> hatch: cool thanks. I'll update that back. I had to do the .each() to debug in there and get at things and missed backing that out
<rick_h_> I'm running away, will land that tonight. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: let me know if there's something I need to grab asap in the morning to help with landing.
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ !  have a nice afternoon
<gary_poster> hatch, opening inspector right after ghost is really easy as long as it is ok to do this:
<gary_poster> this.options.environment.createServiceInspector(ghostService);
<gary_poster> from ghost inspector
<gary_poster> the hard part is that then I really want to fix the post deploy wiggle :-P
<Makyo> gary_poster, there's a flag to control transitions; when that's checked, you could check (for example) a service.get('use_transition') as well?
<Makyo> Or something.
<gary_poster> Makyo I had this hack, which might be a start:
<gary_poster>           var useTransitions = (
<gary_poster>               self.get('useTransitions') && d.model.get('unit_count') > 0);
<gary_poster> that gets rid of the animations in the one case I care about
<gary_poster> but
<gary_poster> the canvas still moves, presumably to center
<hatch> gary_poster: I don't think that will work because the ghostService model is different
<Makyo> gary_poster, correct.
<hatch> so it will render the same UI
<hatch> for example,. the options is a schema instead of a settings list
<Makyo> gary_poster, I was just suggesting a flag rather than testing unit count, which will always be 0 (currently) for subordinates.
<gary_poster> hatch, no that's a config option.  it seems to work great. <shrug>
<gary_poster> hatch it is the same model
<gary_poster> the same object
<gary_poster> that's why it works
<hatch> hmm /me can't remember when we changed that
<hatch> but yay!
<gary_poster> it was that way even before inspector
<hatch> well I know for sure things like the inspector header test for a schema...if it's there it displays the ghost header
<hatch> so there must be some difference...?
<hatch> see inspector-header.js:35
<fwereade_> hatch, sorry, I've been off packing today: it's in the juju-core/names package
<hatch> fwereade_: no problem, thanks I'll look there
<gary_poster> hatch pojoModel.scheme is undefined when I call it--which it needs to be, because, again, the model is reused.  I'll try to discover where scheme is reset...
<gary_poster> Makyo, gotcha.  Lemme iron this other thing out then I'll want to pick your brain just a bit more.
<hatch> gary_poster: ok I think ghost-inspector.js:302
<gary_poster> no hatch, it is that when it is the ghost inspector, the model is a charm.  when it is a deployed inspector, the model is a service
<gary_poster> charms have schemes, and services don't
<gary_poster> so that condition in ghost-inspector could be written more directly
<hatch> right, in _deployCallbackHandler it's no longer a ghost, but a real service
<hatch> model
<Makyo> gary_poster, going to walk dogs while it's sunny, will be back (and on real internet) in a few.
<gary_poster> cool Makyo thx
<hatch> I was going to use a spare machine for my dev box because it's wayyyy faster but some of these launchpad interactions need a browser...is there any way to do that oauth type stuff through the console?
<gary_poster> hatch yes, if you are sshing in from a machine with a browser.  It will give you a link.  you can  copy and paste it into a real browser and accept there and all will be well
<hatch> oh ok awesome - I was a little worried there was no other way :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> stepping away for a bit to grab something to eat
<hatch> back
<hatch> jujugui could I get a review on https://codereview.appspot.com/13253056/ plz thx
<gary_poster> hatch I'll do it.  going to give you a hack branch to look at if you would.  "localCreation" thing does what I want but is hack.  requesting better approaches
<hatch> sure np
<gary_poster> hatch lp:~gary/juju-gui/ghostDeploy .  Last thing is that "Build Relation" menu should show and hide synced with inspector.  looked possibly tricky to me but maybe you see easy way. lp:~gary/juju-gui/ghostDeploy
<gary_poster> show/hide sync is irrespective of these deploy changes
<bac> hi gary_poster, here are the mappings that are done and work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116442/
<bac> gary_poster: via this diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/6116440/
<gary_poster> looking bac
<hatch> looking bac at what?
<hatch> *snicker*
<gary_poster> bah :-)
<bac> gary_poster: does that look about right?  i know the regex is greedy but i don't think it matters
<gary_poster> hatch qa works but is weird: ghost starts showing, like (ceph 1) but then if you change it it becomes (ceph4).  Preexisting?  Easy to get rid of " 1" from service display, maybe?
<gary_poster> initially I mean
<hatch> hmm I'll check that out
<gary_poster> bac you do not show http://10.0.3.199/charms/precise/wordpress-head transformation , though I suspect it works.
<gary_poster> would be good to verify
<bac> gary_poster: will try it
<gary_poster> thx
<hatch> gary_poster: do you mean when you change it to 'ceph4' ? As in there is no space
<hatch> then yes that's been there forever
<hatch> not really sure the purpose of the integer at the end
<bac> gary_poster: goes to http://10.0.3.199/precise/wordpress
<gary_poster> bac, I like simplicity of new rules
<gary_poster> bac awesome
<gary_poster> looks good bac.  here's hoping.  thank you.
<gary_poster> hatch I expect it was there to support multiple ghosts, in theory...
<bac> cool.  will document the setup script somewhere
<gary_poster> hatch I'd suggest one of two courses.  you can choose a third which is "file a bug and move on" :-)
<hatch> I can look at removing it from the canvas
<hatch> shouldn't be much work
 * hatch hopes
<gary_poster> 1: remove " 1" from initial names.  Downside is that if we ever want multiple ghosts then that might make things more fragile.  but for now it is fine and makes sense
<gary_poster> 2: disconnect service names in inspector from service names in canvas.  downside is that this is not intuitive.  oh here...
<gary_poster> hatch, qa bad: try this
<gary_poster> 1) create ghost.
<gary_poster> (do *not* deploy)
<gary_poster> let's say you named it ceph4
<gary_poster> 2) create second ghost
<gary_poster> try naming it the same thing
<gary_poster> what should happen: service stays around
<gary_poster> what happens: service disappears and then world breaks
<gary_poster> (when you try to change the name again)
<gary_poster> I'll doublecheck that this does not happen in trunk...
<gary_poster> hatch it is pre-existing :-(
<gary_poster> hatch so your branch is qa ok but this is a blocking bug
<gary_poster> for release I mean
<hatch> there is your bug for the day
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> hatch, go me :-P :-)
<hatch> haha - yeah yikes I see the bug
<hatch> hmm that's going to be a tricky one
<hatch> because the names need to be unique but only once it's saved
<gary_poster> right
<gary_poster> but since we are using real service names...
<gary_poster> one option is this hatch:
<gary_poster> we keep service names generated, and make them uneditable
<gary_poster> for ghosts, we can edit another field
<gary_poster> amd this other field is what is used to display
<gary_poster> probably pretty easy change
<gary_poster> but a hack :-/
<hatch> and then on save use that field to set the id?
<gary_poster> but we can maybe make it look like not a hack if we make it look pretty :-)
<gary_poster> exactly
<hatch> haha well we 'could' make it look identical but the code would be a little confusing
<hatch> but no more than anything else we have haha
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> it would only be in one place, yeah?
<gary_poster> in the service topology code
<gary_poster> everything else already has its won place to look
<hatch> I can't remember how that part works
<hatch> I can look into it though
<gary_poster> hatch I gave you a LGTM and qa ok for this branch.  land it and then investigate bug separately?
<gary_poster> all problems are pre-existing
<hatch> yeah the bug is definitely separate - but I'll remove the service # indicator
<gary_poster> and what you did doesn't make anything worse
<gary_poster> ok
<hatch> yuss!
<hatch> that's really my daily goal, go to to sleep knowing I didn't make anything worse :P
<gary_poster> hatch, did you have any deep thoughts about my branch or did I successfully distract you from it? ;-)  I can try bothering Makyo about it, and maybe try handing it off to him depending on how his other task is going
<hatch> I got part of the way through it then was distracted :)
<gary_poster> hatch, :-P the code was good and the feature is nice. *in regards to this particular bug* you didn't make anything worse. :-P
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> hatch cool I'll bother Makyo.  hey Makyo, when you get back please ping me
<gary_poster> hatch I'll file a bug, make a card and put your head on it for new bug, yeah?
<Makyo> gary_poster, here.
<gary_poster> oh hey Makyo 
<gary_poster> Makyo, lemme file bug for Jeff, but while I do that could you take a look at lp:~gary/juju-gui/ghostDeploy ?  It is a sketch that works and *might* do what we want.  It seems good for the first service, anyway.  It is an ugly hack though, I currently think.  Additionally, I want one last thing: "Build Relation" menu should show and hide synced with inspector.  looked possibly tricky to me but maybe you see easy way.
<gary_poster> Makyo, oh, well...
<gary_poster> uh
<gary_poster> I don't want to block your progress
<gary_poster> how is doc writing going?
<Makyo> gary_poster, going okay, about 80% done, then screenshots.  Should be proposed today, I hope.
<Makyo> Will pull your branch and look, though.
<gary_poster> Cool Makyo.  OK, thank you
<gary_poster> hatch, bug on board in inspector for you
<hatch> thanks - I can't find where this number is being set
<hatch> hah
<hatch> getting closer I think
<hatch> found it!
<gary_poster> hatch  /home/gary/dev/juju-gui/app/models/models.js line 406?
<hatch> id: '(' + charm.get('package_name') + ' ' + serviceCount + ')',
<hatch> yeah...you got lucky :P
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> I was looking for '('
<hatch> oo good idea
<gary_poster> hatch but actually
<gary_poster> if you buy into my approach
<gary_poster> you'll want to keep this code
<gary_poster> or something similar
<gary_poster> so that you have guaranteed-ish unique names
<hatch> well it's kind of waky because the name in the inspector doesn't match the name in the canvas
<gary_poster> in the real service name
<gary_poster> yeah agreed
<gary_poster> do what you hink hatch :-)
<gary_poster> think, even
<hatch> thinking
<hatch> well....the serviceName should be bound to the model in the ghost
<hatch> then we can keep it as is
<hatch> we intentionally didn't bind them though
<hatch> because 'why would the service name change' :D
<hatch> so I'd probably opt for that
<hatch> *he says with no idea the gremlins he may have just let loose on the world*
<gary_poster> hatch, didn't quite follow.  if you want to talk it through lemme know
<gary_poster> otherwise cool
<hatch> sure
<hatch> I'll call
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo what's the word?  I should head out soon
<gary_poster> so maybe will need to take it back tomorrow morning
<Makyo> gary_poster, I think it looks good, actually.  That's what I was planning on doing if I wound up with it.
<gary_poster> Makyo, oh ok
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> lemme look at it again
<Makyo> Kind of wondering about why we don't return immediately in findAndSetCentroid, but setting the centroid shouldn't have any side-effects, unless it shows up in zoom behaviors.
<gary_poster> Makyo, if you don't think we should, I can undo; thought later code might expect the data to be there and be up-to-date.  I was just guessing/trying to code defensively
<Makyo> gary_poster, Yeah, I guess my concern is the gas scenario with hundreds of services, where the new one may be way out on the edge.  The more I think about it, though, the less I think it matters.
<Makyo> Can be addressed later if it's an issue.
<gary_poster> OK Makyo, thanks.  will propose as is, then, if tests pass and so on...
<Makyo> Cheers.
<bac> gary_poster: i want to update the CDO instructions for deploying juju-gui charm to set ga_key.  But if I do so now, and they follow them with the current charm version, it'll error as the ga_key does not yet exist.
<gary_poster> bac, add them to a "upcoming" section?
<gary_poster> an
<gary_poster> or to our own wiki page for later transfer?
<bac> gary_poster: what is our schedule for next release of charm?
<gary_poster> bac, next Monday or Tuesday at earliest: I want frankban around
<bac> oh yeah, that was the dependency
<gary_poster> hatch or Makyo or anyone else, code review plus deep-ish exploratory qa request: https://codereview.appspot.com/13246050/
<gary_poster> I'm heading out
<gary_poster> will be back later briefly to respond as needed or land if possible
<gary_poster> bye all
<Makyo> hatch, can you?  Want to get these docs done.  Otherwise, will get before EoD
<Makyo> Or anyone else.
<hatch> Makyo: my EOD is in 4 minutes so I can get to it once I get back from my errands
<Makyo> hatch, oh, nvm then, I still have a few hours.
<hatch> so how about - if you can get to it, great, if not, I can when I get back tonight
<huwshimi> Morning
<huwshimi> hatch: You're crazy! Why did you not just remove the ampersand?
#juju-gui 2013-09-17
<rick_h_> lol
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> I wondered about that myself
<huwshimi> hatch: Also, thanks for fixing that :)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: did we get any word on inspector qa?
<rick_h_> poke your head up at night and get ping'd :P
<gary_poster> rick_h_, no.  hoping no news is good news.
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> cool, ok well night. 
<gary_poster> night :-)
<luca__> anyone here who's working on the inspector?
<rick_h_>  luca__ yep, what's up?
<luca__> rick_h_: hey
<luca__> rick_h_: I need help with a error message, I'm not sure what's possible on the dev side of things
<luca__> rick_h_: I'm just writing an email about it
<rick_h_> luca__: sure thing
<rick_h_> k
<luca__> rick_h_: I just sent it, maybe you could check it out
<rick_h_> luca__: will do
<luca__> rick_h_: also, it's always been planned that if you edit your config and then press the close button that it should prompt you with a "You have unsaved changes, do you want to save your progress? Discard/save"
<rick_h_> luca__: k, file a bug on that one and we can get that updated
<luca__> rick_h_: ok
<rick_h_> luca__: please let us know where/how we're to present that to the user 
<luca__> rick_h_: yeah, I had it at the top but I think it looks weird
<rick_h_> the issue is location/space. They could be scrolled around and such. I'm assuming we'd do something like the popup slide thing like on destroy service?
<luca__> rick_h_: yeah
<luca__> rick_h_: at the top
<luca__> rick_h_: but I think it will look weird so Spencer is mocking it up
<rick_h_> ok, yea please put that into the bug then to help with that. 
<rick_h_> luca__: and we have to remember that it needs to work for both the ghost/non-ghost inspector
<rick_h_> pre-post deploy
<luca__> rick_h_: yup
<rick_h_> luca__: for your email, what if we were to do something like red-border the input field and replace the description text under the field with a red error message?
<luca__> rick_h_: oh, that could work
<luca__> rick_h_: can we do that on the fly or would we need to have the user press save first to get the error message?
<rick_h_> I think we can do it on the fly
<rick_h_> but I've not looked at how the input validation is going on atm
<luca__> ok, afaik we are only checking the string and integer thing, I haven't been told about any other error types
<rick_h_> luca__: sure, we could also look at highlighting the (string) part of the name section as well if that helps with that issue
<luca__> rick_h_: interesting :)
<rick_h_> but I think if we were to add an error message "wordpress port must be an integer" where the description is it might be clear/not require space movements too much
<luca__> yeah, I'll get spencer to mock something up\
<luca__> thanks for the idea, it's better than the ones I've been throwing around :)
<rick_h_> luca__: cool, yea file a bug on both of those and we'll try to get those updated asap 
<rick_h_> luca__: other than that things looking ok for release? 
<luca__> rick_h_: I think styling wise yes, but I've found a few UX bugs, some I think are UX stuff that hasn't been implemented at all and that the inspector is ok to launch without and the others are just minor tweaks I think.
<luca__> rick_h_: I have them listed in a email which I was going to send once I had finished the wireframes for the save dialogues.
<rick_h_> luca__: ok, well cool overall booo if we missed some stuff. Thanks for the run through
<luca__> rick_h_: there isn't anything big
<gary_poster> hey luca__ .  I was going to see if I could get the "build relation" menu to always show and hide with the inspector this morning, because you and I had talked about that and it seemed to me like a real potential annoyance, especially to a new user.  Not sure if it is a quick job or not but will try.  Do you agree with that UX prioritization or do you have something higher on your list?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: does hatch's branch from yesterday meet the requirements for the inpsector card on "service name selection should give live feedback"?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, yes, I think so.  It doesn't have the spinner but that's because the check is effectively instantaneous.  Do you have concerns?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: no, just looking at the cards left and it seemed like that one could go away
<gary_poster> rick_h_, it is on my board.  I will refresh
 * rick_h_ didn't follow that...but ok :)
<gary_poster> oh!
<gary_poster> we had two for the same thing
<gary_poster> you deleted
<gary_poster> thank you :-)
<rick_h_> right, I was trying to determine if they were different in some way beyond the text on the card
<gary_poster> yeah, cool
<gary_poster> sorry for being confused
<rick_h_> mornings... hah
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> so the only ones to take have hatch's face on 'em
<gary_poster> and only one of those is not blocked
<rick_h_> yea, and a couple are blocked
<rick_h_> I was giong to run through and do the charm model rename real quick and maybe luca__ will have the updates they want after that
<rick_h_> if you read the back scoll, they've got a couple of outstanding things they're working on an email about, but not sent yet
<gary_poster> ok.  that one kinda scares me right before release but it is probably fine.  s/BrowserCharm/Charm/g seems safe on the face of it
<gary_poster> yeah I saw
<rick_h_> yea, the idea was to run one full release before we change the names back to catch anything
<rick_h_> and so we're about ready for a big release, been a couple of them now actually
<gary_poster> oic
<gary_poster> we made a release with everything except for that change you mean, right?
<gary_poster> everything on that refactor path, I mean
<rick_h_> right, we've left that change back in case anything poppuled up on the old Charm name
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> yeah, that's a good one
<rick_h_> popped...wtf is poppuled
<gary_poster> :-)
<luca__> gary_poster: That's fine to work on, it's an annoyance hehe, I'm just about to send some inspector bugs via email to you, to get it all wrapped up./
<gary_poster> cool thanks luca__ .  That bug may turn out to be bigger than I I have time for--it may be that reimplementing the new relation UX will be a better use of time once we get there, because the inspector and the current menu implemention are too disconnected with one another right now.  investigating a bit more still
<luca__> gary_poster: no worries, the new UX for building a relation is much better anyway :P
<gary_poster> luca__, agreed.  we don't have wireframes for that yet, do we?  I know you showed me but I don't recall where
<luca__> gary_poster: not yet, Mark S didn't sign the design off :(
<gary_poster> ah :-(
<luca__> gary_poster: he signed the UX off but not the design, so it's most probably not worth implementing
<gary_poster> right
<hatch> morning
<gary_poster> morning hatch
<hatch> how does juju deal with load balancers?
<rick_h_> how so?
<hatch> I don't think I've ever heard anyone mention anything about them
<rick_h_> for juju itself? there are charms for things like haproxy
<gary_poster> hatch, you  deploy a service that is a load balancer and hook it up
<gary_poster> yeah
<hatch> would that be a charm level feature?
<gary_poster> no
<gary_poster> well
<gary_poster> not really
<rick_h_> hatch: well you'd run the haproxy charm, which has interfaces for load balancing things like a web service
<gary_poster> a charm has to connect to the right interface.  Like Rick says
<hatch> ahh ok gotcha
<hatch> I was just thinking because we add all these units but we never connect it via anything to split up the requests :)
<gary_poster> luca__, thank you very much for the detailed feedback!  Some of them we've talked about before as being technically difficult/impossible now.  I'll reply with details back, and we can start working on the rest.  Do I understand correctly that you don't regard any of these as show stoppers though--we could in theory launch as is and you would be OK with it, with the knowledge that we would be improving subsequently? 
<gary_poster>  If that's not the case, I'd like to work with you to categorize and prioritize
<rick_h_> yea, so charmworld in production is meant to have some squid proxying and such to do that
<gary_poster> hatch also some charms balance themselves or have cleverness built in
<gary_poster> if a load balancer is sufficient, then great
<gary_poster> but, for instance, databases have to be a lot smarter
<gary_poster> and the charms support that
<gary_poster> I think our mysql charm is pretty good, and we have our postgres expert working on the postgres charm so I am guessing that it rocks but have no firsthand knowledge of that
<rick_h_> jujugui I need two reviews and a QA of this mechanical branch to bring jcsackett's model awesomeness work to an end please. https://codereview.appspot.com/13273047/
<hatch> ahh ok ok
<rick_h_> https://jujucharms.com/precise/haproxy/#bws-readme has some notes on using it for instance. 
<hatch> I went kiting last night and tangled up my kite so I had a lot of time to think about juju while floating to shore :P
<rick_h_> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> isn't it chilly these days? I've starte to see boats around here getting covered/shrink-wrapped
<rick_h_> 35F this morning
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I'll do code review.  then going to go back to trying to reply to email
<luca__> gary_poster: the only ones that I think are high priority is the Quick action notification bugs, apart from the resolved unit bug.
<luca__> gary_poster: I think the terminology is the most important thing
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah the mornings/nights are cold but the days are still warm +20C. The bodies of water are pretty big so it takes them a while to cool off
<luca__> gary_poster: everything else is ok to do post release
<gary_poster> ack luca__, thank you.  hatch, IIRC there was a technical issue on this quick action notification item.  could you comment, please?
<gary_poster> >       o There should be multiple error tabs, each type of error should
<gary_poster> >         be pulled out into it's own Quick action notification, for
<gary_poster> >         example, 10 Start errors, 10 relation errors, etc.
<hatch> split them up in the unit overview?
<bac> rick_h_: do you need another reviewer?
<gary_poster> hatch, yes, main inspector
<rick_h_> bac: yes please
<bac> okeydokey
<rick_h_> bac: thanks
<gary_poster> bac could you be qa dude?
<bac> sure
<gary_poster> bac for rick's branch I mean.  thank you
<hatch> gary_poster: yes there was, just pulling up the code to see what it was
<gary_poster> thanks hatch
<gary_poster> rick_h_, trivial comment, but you could also adjust file names in this branch if you wanted.  e.g. test_browser_charm_details.js -> test_charm_details.js.  <shrug>
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing
<gary_poster> rick_h_, though in that case the file name might be intended to be test browser: charm details.  there is also a test_browser_search_view.js, for instance
<rick_h_> gary_poster: true, I think some of it is "this is browser code" and some of it was just naming collisions when there were two models
<gary_poster> so rick_h_ whatever you think
<jcsackett> abentley: so the diff for all the work is 665 lines, or you can look at each thematic bit if you want to look at the pipes. have a preference? i'll create an MP for the entirety of it if you would prefer.
<abentley> jcsackett: I'll look at the whole thing.
<hatch> gary_poster: right now the go backend tells us when a unit is in error but doesn't tell us why without parsing the string which is very fragile, they are working on providing us an error object so that we have a proper dataset to act on cc) luca__
<gary_poster> hatch thanks.  right so luca__ we are working on that one in Juju Core but Juju does not allow us to do it yet in a safe way
<jcsackett> abentley: dig.
<gary_poster> rick_h_, code LGTM.  jcsackett, we almost have your great BrowserCharm/Charm unification work past the very last step thanks to rick_h_ doing the last s/BrowserCharm/Charm/g.  Yay!
<jcsackett> gary_poster, rick_h_: huzzah!
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> thanks for the review gary_poster 
<gary_poster> np, thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I'm not seeing this email from luca. Is there a next thing to start getting done to unblock release? or start fixing for post release?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: and was this email sent to something non-peeps or is my email fubar
<gary_poster> rick_h_, sent to peeps, titled "Inspector bugs"
<gary_poster> can forward?
<gary_poster> I can, if you want, I mean
<rick_h_> gary_poster: thanks, will check the gmail spam folder I guess. I got his input validation one this morning 
<rick_h_> oh look, bunch of messages in this spam folder. You spammer luca__ ! :P
<rick_h_> gary_poster: got it, thanks
<gary_poster> rick_h_, heh.  I'm writing a reply to the email, but the only blockers are these small ones, assuming luca__ is OK with the technical limitation Jeff mentioned above that we are trying to work around for later.
<gary_poster> >       o "XX Running" should read "XX running units"
<gary_poster> >       o "XX Pending" should read "XX pending units"
<gary_poster> >       o "XX Needs reboot" should read "XX machine need to be restarted"
<gary_poster> >       o "XX Security upgrade" should read "XX security upgrades available"
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ok, so is preference to grab something from bundles or a small item from this list. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, branch fixing those plus any other small things from his email that you can throw in quickly would be great
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr
<gary_poster> thank you
<luca__> gary_poster: that's fine with me, it'll get in there some day :)
<gary_poster> :-) cool luca__ thanks.  I'm writing a reply with status of all of those you raised so we can refer back to them later.
<gary_poster> hatch, luca__ , I thought we had UX direction to no longer have the "hide help text" button.  Do either of you remember anything in that vein?
<gary_poster> >       o The "hide help text" button in the configuration section is missing.
<hatch> yes that was removed
<hatch> as per ux ;)
<gary_poster> luca__, so yeah, we thought you explicitly told us that you had changed your mind, and not to do that
<luca__> gary_poster: oh, right, never mind that one then. I didn't have that catalogued in wireframes :(
<gary_poster> cool thanks luca__ 
<gary_poster> luca__, another one.  You said this:
<gary_poster> >       o I haven't seen any resolved unit notifications pop up, I imagine
<gary_poster> >         that is because it doesn't work in the simulator.
<gary_poster> I'm not sure what you mean by resolved unit notifications and don't see them in the wireframes.  What am I missing?
<gary_poster> luca__, last one:
<gary_poster> >       o When you press "Save" to save any changes the input fields flash
<gary_poster> >         green, this shouldn't happen. It should show the green checkmark
<gary_poster> >         for a short period of time.
<gary_poster> I had mentioned to you at the sprint that a fading background checkmark didn't work well with CSS animations, and I wanted to do the green field flash, and you said that was OK.  Maybe I didn't explain clearly?
<bac> waiting to hear if my airbnb reservation will be accepted by the hosts.  it's like waiting to be picked for the kickball team.
<rick_h_> bac: lol, did you send them a gift basket? I hear that helps smooth the selection process
<rick_h_> bac: I'll be curious to hear how that goes sometime. I've never had the guts to mess with it.
<bac> no, but i did get a recommend from tom berger.  that's got to be worth something.
<bac> rick_h_: we've used it a lot.  never had this review process before.
<rick_h_> bac: interesting
<bac> i want to put our guest suite on there to rent.  but i've been overruled.
<jcsackett> abentley: new MP up with info about the whole mess. https://code.launchpad.net/~jcsackett/charmworld/better-stats-window/+merge/186044
<abentley> jcsackett: looking.
<gary_poster> rick_h_, LGTM with one comment
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hah, I hadn't put it up yet. Just finished my proposal comments :P
<gary_poster> rick_h_, oh, sorry :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: and my proposal comments covered your ? :P
<gary_poster> rick_h_, yes, thinking about it
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, I originally updated it to keep in sync with the rest of the boolean/checkboxes. I didn't want to worry about the html/JS issues with having this one be different. 
<rick_h_> I could try to scope the .hidden-checkbox to be inside of a config div or something, but they're generated the same so that they share styles
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I dunno, I'd prefer changing the handler to look for the textvalue node and only make the change if it exists, and then remove the node from the HTML.  I'll regard it as bikeshedding and leave it to you though.
<bac> jujugui: is it a known issue that 'view all notifications' messes up everything?  i don't see a bug for it.
<bac> i can describe more precisely if needed.
<hatch> bac: I thought it just showed under the browser/inspector
<rick_h_> bac: it's been brought up. I mentioned it at the sprint and there's talk of reworking but you're right. I don't remember seeing a bug
<gary_poster> pretty sure there is one, but maybe I just imagined one
<gary_poster> looking
<bac> hatch: that plus it brings up the bottom of the canvas leaving a black void that doesn't go away
 * gary_poster needs to appoint someone  bug tracker wrangler
<bac> pretty much makes everything unusable
<rick_h_> gary_poster: heh, started to poke at it in slack time yesterday. It's a mess
<gary_poster> bac, can click on juju logo to escape
<bac> gary_poster: oh, then never mind.  :)
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ .  volunteers welcome. :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hah, I've got commitment problems :P but can try to help
<gary_poster> heh ok thanks
<gary_poster> bac, hatch, rick_h_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1218011
<_mup_> Bug #1218011: full notification list is difficult to read and to use <juju-gui:Triaged by lucapaulina> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218011>
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ah, thanks
<rick_h_> ooh, it's official http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/press-releases/ubuntu-on-windows-azure-gets-the-juju-magic/
<rick_h_> thanks for the review bac
<hatch> gary_poster: so there is a small issue with this new approach for the service name
<gary_poster> hatch, uh oh :-)
<hatch> actually no sorry it's pre-existing
<hatch> but anyways...
<hatch> I change it's name, it updates the canvas
<hatch> I click 'save' to close the inspector
<hatch> I open the inspector, it shows the original value, but the canvas shows the custom name
<gary_poster> hatch, what does the model say?  the original value?
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> wait you said save
<gary_poster> that
<gary_poster> hatch that is an issue with save sucking
<gary_poster> forgot about that :-(
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rename save to 'suck' ?
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> hatch, in general save discards all values atm right?
<hatch> right - I thought I saw a branch go through which fixed that
<hatch> but the code doesn't reflect that
<gary_poster> dunno, I didn't see that
<gary_poster> hatch, ok, sounds like another showstopper
<hatch> well we could rename 'Save' to 'Close'
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> because that's what it does now
<gary_poster> close should reopen with same values I'd argue
<hatch> 'Cancel'
<hatch> :D
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> hatch I suggest you finish up your branch, I'll finish up mine, and then we can discuss options for this other issue, after whoever finishes first.  sound good?
<hatch> sure thing
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> rick_h_: ...and i got declined!  wow.
<rick_h_> bac: :( sorry, I called them and warned them about your party animal side
<gary_poster> huh!
<gary_poster> weird
<gary_poster> heard you were a crazy American
<bac> gary_poster: it was for sf, the weekend before the sprint
<gary_poster> bac, oh!  even weirder
<bac> teh germans still get their shot
<gary_poster> heh
<dimitern> rogpeppe, https://codereview.appspot.com/13720045/ I have a review for you :)
<hatch> we are so cool even the core guys are hangin out here now
<hatch> look at us go
<hatch> I think the HACKING doc is missing something...rapi is telling me that zookeeper isn't installed but I definitely just installed it
<hatch> anyone have any ideas?
<rick_h_> hatch: so it's a python thing. the virtualenv either needs a --site-pacakges flag or you need to isntall zookeeper into it
<rick_h_> hatch: I did the later
<hatch> ENGLISH SON!!!
<gary_poster> lol ????
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1025/ where pip is the virtualenv's pip 
 * rick_h_ goes to look where it is these days
<gary_poster> I think that's an expression lost from translation from the Canadian
<hatch> haha clearly
<luca__> gary_poster: Resolved unit quick action notification is a list of units that have been resolved.
<rick_h_> hatch: so run `source virtualenv/bin/activate`
<rick_h_> hatch: and then run those three pip commands in the paste and get back to me
<gary_poster> luca__, ah ok.  how long do they stay there?  /me goes to look at wireframes again
<luca__> gary_poster: it's in the list of quick actions in the wireframe
<luca__> gary_poster: I think you did explain yourself clearly but it doesn't look good after seeing it…there is no way we can have a green checkmark? even if it doesn't fade and instead just appears and disappears.
<hatch> rick_h_: did you forget some of that path?
<rick_h_> hatch: it's assuming you're in your working tree
<hatch> well I'm in the rapi dir but there is no virtualenv
<gary_poster> luca__, yeah we can have a checkmark appear/disappear without fade
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, go back up a level
<luca__> gary_poster: there isn't much more UX for it than just a bar. They go to live there until dismissed for a second time. It to allow you to find units that you have marked as resolved, instead of them being lost.
<rick_h_> hatch: that's from the root of the gui dir
<luca__> gary_poster: ok, that would be fine
<gary_poster> luca__, checkmark: ok cool, I'll get it done.  resolved unit notification: so you want a a select all checkbox and a dismiss button?  or a dismiss all button?  I wonder if that needs to be sketched out a bit more
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> thanks Makyo 
<luca__> gary_poster: I'll get the UX done
<hatch> rick_h_: ok ran all those commands, they executed successfully but still no luck
<hatch> ImportError: No module named zookeeper
<gary_poster> cool thanks luca__ .  hatch, any concerns with above discussion of resolved unit notification?  luca__, note that this will be specific to your browser.  If you reload or go to another browser or whatever, data will be gone.  hatch, I envision us doing this with local annotations.  luca__, what happens if a resolved unit gets a new error?  it stays in resolved list and also is in error list?
<rick_h_> hatch: let's hang on after the call and we can get it going
<luca__> gary_poster: hatch do you think there is value in this quick action? The only reason I added it was because it seems quite dangerous to resolve something that still potentially has an error. I'm not tied to it.
<hatch> I think there are too many edge cases to add this feature before release
<luca__> hatch: oh yeah, of course, this isn't a high priority thing.
<luca__> hatch: but is there value in the feature?
<luca__> hatch: it's like a tracking thing
<bcsaller> Resolve should indicate things are working properly, if that is true you don't need them, if its false they should generate new errors on usage
<hatch> so there is a unit in error, you resolve the error, then you click resolve - that's it
<hatch> if there is another error, it'll go back into error state
<hatch> I don't think they stay in any 'limbo' mode
<gary_poster> luca__, that's certainly a fair observation (the danger).  hatch we won't add this before release, no worries.  we're talking longer term.  luca__, I think the observation is good but I suggest that we should wait for user feedback in this regard before designing/building.
<gary_poster> hatch bcsaller, don't quite agree
<luca__> bcsaller: gary_poster hatch if that is the case then I guess there is no need for it :)
<gary_poster> "retry" I agree
<gary_poster> but "resolve" is going to say "juju, this is fine, trust me"
<gary_poster> and any further errors will only be operational outside of the purview of juju
<bcsaller> retry being explicitly rerun hooks, which will either succeed or fail right away
<gary_poster> right
<bcsaller> but if you actually resolved the issue with resolve you might not need that 
<hatch> right - but how would we know when to remove the resolved unit from the 'tracking' section to 'running'?
<gary_poster> but "resolved" is a marker not an action
<bcsaller> not with resolve, and then 'told juju it was resolved' 
<gary_poster> hatch it would be in both AIUI
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 1
<gary_poster> in link from calendar
<bcsaller> it didn't used to be, it just says take it out of the error state and being running hooks again (but without forcing the last hook to run)
<gary_poster> sure, but if last hook was start...
<bac> gary_poster: from our conversation i wrote a rewrite rule ~bac/charms/precise/wordpress -> ~bac/precise/wordpress.  curtis says it is unneeded.
<gary_poster> Makyo, reading your guidocs branch, cool, thank you!  Trivial suggestion so far: remove "search" and "-[REVNO]" from links.  For example, href="https://jujucharms.com/fullscreen/search/precise/juju-gui-76/" could become href="https://jujucharms.com/fullscreen/precise/juju-gui/"
<Makyo> gary_poster, ah, cool, will do.
<gary_poster> bac why?  I thought you already had a "remove charms" rewrite anyway
<gary_poster> Makyo, also trivial: THis is
<gary_poster> +            good for a monitoring type scenario.</p>
<gary_poster> Makyo, you may want to mention that readonly does not protect the API behind a higher security: it is a visual change only.
<gary_poster> That sucks, but it is the truth
<bac> gary_poster: the first one is only for '^/charms' and a separate for '~user/charms' (done correctly)
<gary_poster> bac, ah ok, that makes sense to me.  why does curtis not like it?
<bac> gary_poster: 'user urls don't have "charms" in them'.  but this rule is to account for mapping old urls, no?
<gary_poster> Makyo otherwise LGTM, thanks again!
<gary_poster> bac, that's the intent, but maybe I was wrong and they never looked like that?  Certainly if I go to https://manage.jujucharms.com/~gary/oneiric/buildbot-slave that works and https://manage.jujucharms.com/~gary/charms/oneiric/buildbot-slave
<gary_poster> that doesn't
<gary_poster> bac, so IOW maybe I was wrong.  If Curtis says we never had old urls like https://manage.jujucharms.com/~gary/charms/oneiric/buildbot-slave then I'm fine with going with his suggestion
<bac> gary_poster: that is curtis' assertion
<gary_poster> (or https://jujucharms.com/~gary/charms/oneiric/buildbot-slave)
<gary_poster> he would know better than I
<gary_poster> sorry for any wild goose chasing I may have sent you on, bac
<bac> np.  just don't want it any more cluttered than necessary
<hatch> rick_h_: I just kicked off CI again for ya
<rick_h_> hatch: ty sir
 * rick_h_ corsses fingers
<hatch> gary_poster: bcsaller did we want to chat about this 'tracking' block?
<gary_poster> hatch, oh right
<gary_poster> hatch, bcsaller, no, I mean yes. ;-) https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6be4e6d76bd266bd36ec5c5626c7d5a61d0ea88c ?
<gary_poster> all solved. I'll write it up. :-)
<luca__> gary_poster: rick_h_ hatch bcsaller Makyo I need a name for the mockups that is believable instead of "Environment on demonstration," have you got any other ideas?
<gary_poster> Environment on openstack, luca__ 
<gary_poster> luca__, more realistically would be
<luca__> gary_poster: but do we have any examples of what people call their production environments?
<gary_poster> Environment on HP Cloud or EC2 or LXC, but I don't have the exact strings
<hatch> I'd call mine 'The Death Star' then name all my machines after starwars characters
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> because I'm a nerd like that
<hatch> haha
<luca__> hatch: lol
<gary_poster> you can't name your machines in The Cloud!
<luca__> rookie mistake
<hatch> or - wookie mistake....
<luca__> haha
<Makyo> Nerd cred revoked.  It's spelled Wookiee. :|
<gary_poster> lol.  luca__, I'm actually not sure what that string is anymore.  I *think* that it is the same as the environment names we have in environments.yaml.  my names are things like "ec2" or "ec2gud" (gud is the name of my desktop) or "canonistack"
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> lol!!
<luca__> nerd off!
<luca__> or is it, geek off?
<Makyo> I've spent all my life preparing for this. :T
<luca__> haha
<hatch> haha
<luca__> ('''\(';…;')/''')
<gary_poster> heh
<bcsaller>  or sorry I missed that call, I was having coffee
<bcsaller> s/or/oh,
<gary_poster> luca__, replied to your problem email with comments.  worth a scan when you have time.
<luca__> gary_poster: I'll take a look now
<gary_poster> thanks
<hatch> luca__: that's pretty scary!
<luca__> :P
<hatch> so far I"m digging this standing desk thing - but adjustable is key. definitely can't do it all day :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, we'll convince you to get a geekdesk yet :P
<luca__> hatch: I don't think your meant to stand all day…isn't it really bad for blood pressure?
<hatch> rick_h_: nope going to get one of these https://myupdesk.com/upwrite
<gary_poster> yes
<hatch> everything we do is bad for us
<rick_h_> hatch: wow
<gary_poster> yes, it is bad for blood pressure, hatch and luca__ , fwiw.  you should either change position every 20/30 minutes (sitting standing) or walk
<hatch> rick_h_: you like?
<rick_h_> hatch: you're not worried about getting marker stuff all over everything?
<rick_h_> hatch: meh, to each their own
<hatch> nope - I write so many temproary notes that it'll be awesome to do it right on the desk then wipe it off
<hatch> also a motivation to keep my desk clea n
<hatch> haha
<hatch> us shipping is $129, into canada...probably $1000
<hatch> lol
<hatch> that's a lot to spend on a desk though so we'll see what happens
<rick_h_> yea, my geekdesk is about half that
<rick_h_> but no whiteboard top, though I guess you could whiteboard paint the top of the desk 
<hatch> I'm guessing you didn't buy it from geekdesk then
<gary_poster> bah, type=number doesn't really work yet cross-browser :-/
<hatch> because their prices are not much cheaper
<rick_h_> hatch: http://www.geekdesk.com/default.asp?contentID=634
<hatch> gary_poster: and it falls appart on mobile
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea :(
<gary_poster> hatch, :-(
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah would be pretty hard for me to balance my keybaord and monitor on those bars :P
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I bought a solid core door from the local hardware store for $50 and screwed it on
<hatch> haha that's not a bad idea
<rick_h_> hatch: added $50 to the cost and I could cut the door to the size of the desk top I wanted
<rick_h_> hatch: ended up with a larger top than the one that came with it and if I destroy it, I don't feel back throwing it away and getting another one
<hatch> yeah and the shipping was probably way less
<rick_h_> hatch: and as I said, costs about half as much
<rick_h_> hatch: yep, saved some $70 on shipping sand top
<rick_h_> hatch: overall about $300 cheaper than with the top/shipped
<rick_h_> hatch: so as I said, I got mine for about half that :P
<hatch> haha yep
<hatch> the whiteboard top is so cool though!
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I've got whiteboards. I don't know about notes on the desktop. That's the "to each their own" part
<gary_poster> I can imagine the "ugh I have dried whiteboard marker gunk all over my desk...my hands...and my keyboard" to be a downer
<hatch> haha maybe
<hatch> rick_h_: looks like CI might be a real error
<rick_h_> hatch: yea looking. It's a different error this time
<hatch> gary_poster: when clicking 'deploy' it can take a few seconds to appear in the canvas at which point it appears that it's locked up....the old inspector used to grey out the 'deploy' button - maybe we should do that and add a spinner or something
<gary_poster> hatch +1 on making it gray out now, and sending an email to luca about the spinner.  You up for that, or you want me to make a separate card??
<gary_poster> jujugui 1 review request: https://codereview.appspot.com/13583044/
<Makyo> gary_poster, on it
<gary_poster> Thanks Makyo!
<hatch> gary_poster: I'd rather another branch
<hatch> want to keep these things small and focused if possible :)
<hatch> I can still do it
<hatch> but in a followup
<rick_h_> hatch: got a sec to go over the CI issue?
<hatch> lets do it
<gary_poster> hatch +1 on separate
<rick_h_> jujugui anyone have chrome 28 installed right now?
<Makyo> rick_h_, 29 :/
<bcsaller> rick_h_: yeah
<gary_poster> I have 29,sorry
<rick_h_> bcsaller: can you jump in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c14546ec56b44c0d1b00303658863100c83b3038?hl=en to help test something?
<benji> jujugui: I have a smallish branch up for review (my branch was too big so I broke it up): https://codereview.appspot.com/13627048
<gary_poster> benji I will look
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> benji LGTM
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> hatch your branch ready for review or are you commenting?
<hatch> ready to go https://codereview.appspot.com/13457052/ I think it's pretty self explanatory
<gary_poster> cool, on it
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> hatch items to tweak or discuss.  stepping away, back in a few
<rick_h_> hatch: I got to watch the current in progress test run. It's a race condition there. Submitting a one liner to see if that will help keep it from ever happening.
<rick_h_> will put getting selenium and maybe sst going locally on the todo list
<hatch> rick_h_: saw your fix - curious if you could have picked a better element to click, like the footer or something - isn't the environment-switcher supposed to 'do' something :D
<rick_h_> hatch: well, not in dev mode which we test in. Footer is going away soon
<rick_h_> hatch: if this runs perfectly open to follow ups, but seemed a good test-target
<hatch> yeah I guess if that link doesn't do anything
 * hatch grabbing lunch
<gary_poster> hey hatch, when you get back let's talk through the branch
<benji> I have to go AFK but I have an lbox propose chugging away that will hopefully make its way to rietveld soon.  A review of it while I am away would be very effecient of you.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> k 
<hatch> gary_poster: back
<gary_poster> hey hatch.  was hoping to be farther along when you came back.  ok lemme get your branch here then will call
<gary_poster> hatch hey 
<gary_poster> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3fdaf445e6d2062f47cbba4c6278e6310da88876
<gary_poster> hatch, problem is that you can't define multiple background colors :-/
<hatch> ohhhh
<hatch> well there we go
<hatch> ok for the solution we will use little canvas elements which play nyan cat in the background when it's accepted
<hatch> gary_poster: we could use the transparent imput background trick
<hatch> the old way of putting things 'in' an input
<gary_poster> hatch, like the checkbox?
<hatch> you absolutely position the input over top of another element and set the inputs background to transparent
<hatch> then anything you do to the background element is visible through the input
<gary_poster> ah right
<hatch> then you could put the checkmark in the back element and fade the background of the input
<hatch> hacky and will only work in the constraints
<hatch> but doable :)
<gary_poster> ack :-) thanks.  not sure if I want to implement, but maybe I'm being a CSS snob :-P
<gary_poster> probably more like lazy
<hatch> I'd like it if the border of the input pulsed green
<hatch> that would be my favourite interaction
<gary_poster> hm, that would be doable
<gary_poster> could propose to luca
<gary_poster> my current fallback is to rip out animations entirely
<gary_poster> webkit and chrome working towards images being able to transition actually
<hatch> it's something we can work towards
<hatch> we can release pretty fast once the inspector lands
 * hatch hopes
<bac> gary_poster: webops merged the rewrite branch and then replied that the RT had been completed.  i see no difference in behavior.  :(
<gary_poster> bac :-(
<gary_poster> bac, all I know is to report the problem on #is or #webops and see who you can get to help
<gary_poster> I wonder if they need to manually kick apache or something
<bac> gary_poster: yep, that's where i'm headed
<gary_poster> cool, sorry 
<gary_poster> and thanks
<bac> gary_poster, luca__: where might i find the import/export assets shown in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B7XG_QBXNwY1Tm9PVWhMZzB4alk/edit ?
<bac> longs for juju-gui/graphics or some such
<gary_poster> bac, this approximates what you long for
<gary_poster> https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?tab=co#folders/0B7XG_QBXNwY1Qi13X3RqR1dfaFE
<gary_poster> though I don't think it has what you need
<luca__> bac: hey Brad, what are you implementing that you need them for?
<bac> luca__: was beginning to look at the export card
<hatch> Makyo: bcsaller I have a d3 q if either of you are around
<Makyo> hatch, shoot
<hatch>     node.select('.name').html(function(d) {
<hatch>                       return d.displayName;
<hatch>                     });
 * bcsaller reads along
<hatch> 'this' is the proper element
<hatch> so why does this not set the elements innerHTML
<bac> oh, thanks gary_poster.  oscon is one folder i didn't explore
<hatch> node is the service elements title
<hatch> it doesn't throw any errors, it just doesn't do anything
<bac> luca__ (i know you're way past eod) is there a problem with that proceeding?
<Makyo> Can you breakpoint in there, hatch?
<hatch> yep and d.displayName is (ceph)
<bcsaller> yeah, looks like that should work
<Makyo> What is .name?
<hatch> the title of the service element on the canvas
<bcsaller> the first match
<Makyo> .text(), not .html()
<bcsaller> which if node is correct will be what you expect
<benji> gary_poster: thanks for the good review.  I replied to your comments (https://codereview.appspot.com/13368056/).
<benji> oh, and I'm back now
<bcsaller> Makyo: ahh, right, SVG doesn't support innerHTML
<Makyo> Yeah; ran into this with testing a while back.
<hatch> thanks Makyo :)
<hatch> the API is confusing
<hatch> it seems like it should work
<Makyo> SVG != HTML, according to w3c, so the internal APIs are different.
<hatch> I didn't even think of trying text though
<luca__> bac: Nope, just wondering how they were going to be implemented. I haven't got the assets to hand but I can get Jamie or Spencer to create them first thing tomorrow and send them over.
<gary_poster> bac, use a placeholder now, I suggest.  Also know that the location of the placeholder may change
<gary_poster> (it *will* change long term, but may change sooner)
<bac> cool, so i can just slap down a smiley face anywhere and run with it?
<luca__> sure, it'll make the GUI more personable hehe
<luca__> night all
<hatch> DO IT!
<hatch> he's gone!
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> bac, yes, assuming it is behind feature flag :-)
<hatch>  /:flags:/happytime
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> benji LGTM * 2 with small comment
 * benji look
<benji> s
<benji> gary_poster: what does "It would have been nice to also see
<benji> the new tests" mean?
<gary_poster> benji, it means that I'm distracted and making less sense than usual, and that it would have been nice to have you highlight which tests were copied and which tests were fresh from your work
<gary_poster> in review comments
<benji> gary_poster: ah!  yep that makes sense.  I intentionally structured the code changes so that v2 to v3 changes would be apparent, but the copy/paste method of doing the tests precluded that.  Next time I do something like that I'll construct a diff and pastebin it somewhere so that those changes can be seen too.
<gary_poster> cool, thanks benji.  anyway, all that said, looks like great work.  thanks.
<hatch> I think I'll have a variable in my random id generator called the 'gary-coefficient'
<hatch> :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> i kid
<gary_poster> yah yah yah
<gary_poster> small CSS review request: https://codereview.appspot.com/13747043
<gary_poster> needs IE 10 qa
<gary_poster> jujugui ^^^
<benji> gary_poster: looking
<gary_poster> thanks benji
<gary_poster> benji, ".animation-fill-mode(forwards, forwards);" is legacy from earlier attempt; reverting
<benji> ok
<benji> gary_poster: do you need QA?
<gary_poster> forgot to review my review before announcing :-P
<gary_poster> benji yes, on IE10
<benji> gary_poster: ooooh...
<benji> I'm IE-challenged right now.
<gary_poster> benji, I can request elsewhere, but you and I should get back on the IE10 train :-)
<Makyo> I'll do it.
<gary_poster> thank you Makyo
 * benji reluctantly buys a ticket.  The ticket is printed on used napkins from a BBQ restaurant.
<Makyo> Need a bzr plugin to branch a repo from a reitveld link.  I am the laziest.
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> hey hatch, I'm heading out.  you want me to check back in an hour or so for follow-up review?
<Makyo> gary_poster, it works.
<Makyo> LGTM on IE.
<gary_poster> cool, thanks Makyo!
<bac> gary_poster: rewrite is rewriting
<gary_poster> bac, but?
<bac> no butt
<bac> it works now
<gary_poster> bac, awesome!  just needed apache to be kicked?
<bac> dunno what he did
<hatch> gary_poster: sure if you have time, if not it can wait until morning
<gary_poster> cool hatch, thx
<hatch> have a good one
<gary_poster> thank you bac!  follow up to jcastro--will improve his day
<gary_poster> thanks ttyl!
<bac> is jcastro having a bad day or is this just good news to make any day better?
<bac> let's see if we can conjure him
<hatch> double double toil and trouble
<bac> jcastro got me hooked on quenepas and they ended up staining all of my clothes.
<bac> quenepas === spanish lime ?
 * bac dog walks
<hatch> benji: looks like your branch may have broken CI
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<gary_poster> hey huwshimi .  hacth, looking at your branch fwiw
<gary_poster> hatch LGTM with small suggestion.  Thanks!
<hatch> gary_poster: looks good thanks I'll get to that tonight and get it landed
<gary_poster> thanks hatch!  I was hoping to have a plan for the ghost inspector with you today.  I have half a plan that makes me sad in a hacky sort of way ;-) and I have an alternate plan that involves wondering if we can release without fixing the bug and I have an alternate alternate plan which involves databinding the ghost inspector to the model.  We'll talk tomorrow, and hopwfully get this out the door, assuming qa goes ok
<hatch> haha ok, sounds good to me
#juju-gui 2013-09-18
<gary_poster> hey rick_h_ are you looking at huw's branch or shall i?
<gary_poster> I'm looking :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, not looking yet
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h_> was spending a few min this morning looking if I could run the selenium tests locally
<gary_poster> rick_h_, was thinking last night: after we have inspector done I'll ask two volunteers to go and focus on CI tests for a couple of weeks.  it's time.
<gary_poster> we can spare those while we finish up bundle, I think/hope
<gary_poster> by CI tests I mean infrastructure.  though I need to coordinate with Curtis to make sure that's not something they are already planning/working on
<gary_poster> anyway, goals would be to be able to run selenium tests on lxc, and to be able to have a much more robust CI setup.  tarmac (or similar) would be extra credit.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, wit SST being something that we have in house experience with and such seems like it should be easy to get it going locally and some of the bugs we find would be great selenium tests to make sure we don't break anyway
<rick_h_> anyway/again
<rick_h_> but yea, looking at ci this morning. Found the one failure yesterday but looks like a new one now
<rick_h_> I didn't get much qa done yesterday trying to find the cause for the first failure. Takes a while to trace things down via sauce
<gary_poster> rick_h_, SST?  Structured Stream Trasport? Spitzer Space Telescope? Serum separating tube? :-)
<gary_poster> Samoa standard time?
<rick_h_> http://coreygoldberg.blogspot.com/2012/01/officially-introducing-sst-python-web.html
<gary_poster> ah right, cool
<gary_poster> rick_h_, looks like huw misunderstood style="display: none;" on textvalue checkbox and made it present again.  When I land this I'll add a comment explaining what's going on.
<benji> so what's the status of CI?  I got a message after my EOD yesterday that my branch may have caused it to go south.  Looking at the failure it is an exception that says "Unable to complete test run."  Which isn't exactly informative. :)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hah, ok thanks. Yea I commented it in the MP and such but guess an inline one would have been good :/
<gary_poster> benji, rick_h_ is looking at it AIUI.  check with him
<rick_h_> benji: I'm looking right now. Saucelabs shows a single failed test in IE
<rick_h_> benji: I'm trying to get the video to load to see what test failed. I'm on the laptop atm sans IE or I'd just run the tests in IE and look if I could dupe
<rick_h_> benji: the screenshots show the failure count, but the failing tests isn't caught in the screenshots during scrolling
<rick_h_> benji: it's toward the end of the suite, around 980+ 
<benji> mmm, ok it seems like you have it in hand; let me know if there is anything I can do to help (I wish I had IE set up)
<gary_poster> benji, you could get IE set up. ;-)
<rick_h_> hmm, fails in FF as well
<rick_h_> benji: it's the feature flag check.
<rick_h_> benji: the failing test is "parses urls with and without flags" maybe you had a missing teardown step in your tests for your FF branch?
<rick_h_> "AssertionError: expected { serviceInspector: true}  to deeply equal {}"
<rick_h_> looking to see if I can dupe locally in FF
<benji> rick_h_: I'm pretty sure I put a kill-all-the-flags step in my teardown, I'll look
<benji> gary_poster: always the voice of reason... stop it
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> benji: ah, there's a hard coded addition to the FF in the tests to deal with the way we turned the inspector on without removing the flag
<rick_h_> FF being feature flag not Firefox
<rick_h_> gary_poster: anything against a branch to remove all traces of the feature flag? I don't get it to fail locally in FF but seems like it should be going away anyway
<gary_poster> rick_h_, +.8.  No, scratch that, +1.  The only negative I have is that we only have one true blocker to release, other than the branch that hatch is about to land: we need to get the ghost save button to not be utterly broken, somehow.  But that's one or two people at most and I want to talk through it with hatch, so go for it, and thank you.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: k, thanks
<gary_poster> rick_h_, turns out he saw what you did with the single line thing and did it with a class.  improvement.  I'll stick with it.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ah, cool then. 
<hatch> http://bricss.net/post/61487265011/auto-hiding-scrollbars-in-ie10
<hatch> #1226905
<hatch> bug #1226905
<_mup_> Bug #1226905: Inspector ghost "Import config file..." doesn't work unless "Use default configuration?" is toggled off <inspector> <juju-gui:In Progress by huwshimi> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226905>
<gary_poster> morning hatch.  when you are really here and have landed your other branch, please lemme know so we can talk about the save button
<hatch> gary_poster: interesting I would have assumed that the proper interaction with 1226905 would be that you need to toggle the switch off then click the configuration upload button
<hatch> and sure thing landing right away
<hatch> I fell asleep real early last night hah
<gary_poster> hatch, yeah, the move to put the upload above the toggle was specifically to try and communicate that the switch only controlled the input fields, not the upload
<hatch> ohh gotcha - I suppose that the inputs are removed when you upload a file which indicates that things have definitely changed
<gary_poster> ISTR something like that.  checking
<gary_poster> bac, did you see the images from luca this morning showing where to put import and export and what images to use?
<gary_poster> hatch, yes inputs are removed.
<bac> gary_poster: no
<bac> gary_poster: i only saw his email about the deploy bundles buttons
<gary_poster> bac https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B7XG_QBXNwY1MnVub19KTElmZ2M/edit?usp=sharing https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B7XG_QBXNwY1TkNsVVphUnpPVGM/edit?usp=sharing https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B7XG_QBXNwY1Ni1Ud0llelFzZFk/edit?usp=sharing
<bac> perfect
<hatch> jcastro: A guy I know is asking me about charms sharing information or having access to a nfs are there any docs/blogs about this process?
<bac> oh you can barely see the little icons there...
<gary_poster> benji, approved for...Oakland :-)
<jcastro> hatch: yeah
<jcastro> we have an nfs charm that does that
<jcastro> so the units have like a common place to dump stuff across all units
<jcastro> like say, wordpress assets for pictures, etc.
<benji> gary_poster: thanks :)  Raleigh coming in hot.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> hatch approved swap
<jcastro> hatch: http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/wordpress/hooks/nfs-relation-changed
<jcastro> hatch: basically, it's all in the wordpress charm
<jcastro> the mediawiki charm might have that too
<hatch> jcastro: thanks! I'll pass this on
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> have him check out the glusterfs charm
<gary_poster> jcastro, -head links on jujucharms now all redirect to get rid of -head.  please let us know of any related issues, but https://jujucharms.com/charms/precise/juju-gui-HEAD wfm, for instance.  lots of similar variations.  https://jujucharms.com/precise/juju-gui-HEAD also goes to https://jujucharms.com/precise/juju-gui/ for instance
<jcastro> hatch: it does everything the NFS charm does but with a proper clustered FS.
<jcastro> gary_poster: thanks for that! laura was just pinging me over the weekend that the links were busted
<gary_poster> right.  should be good now.  sorry for the slow turn around, but I think we have the tools to do it quicker next time.  'course, hopefully there won't be a next time :-P
<hatch> oh boy do we need fuzzy searching bad on the charmsearch :)
<gary_poster> yeah
<hatch> jcastro: thanks I'll add that to the list
<gary_poster> hatch, benji has a card to investigate and estimate cost so we can schedule
<hatch> awesome - I knew it had to be done, but I just tried to search for that charm and I had to type it pretty much perfectly for it to work
 * hatch needs to dogfood this more :)
<benji> gary_poster/hatch: I had an idea on that front: we already do prefix search for the autocomplete, so the infrastructure should be in place to do it
<gary_poster> benji, ack.  if that gives us a quick improvement, then +1.  that said, I also think that n-tuple or whatever the name is for that index aggregation by character lengths is the longer term right way forward, as you and others said initially
<benji> n-gram
<benji> yeah, it will give better results in the long run
<hatch> gary_poster: I'm just evaluating the different approaches for the ghost thing right now
<gary_poster> hatch, I have a hack idea, which was my first one.  In sum: don't delete ghost inspectors, just hide them, and only delete them when the ghosts are deleted.  That seems to me to be the fastest solution for now.  To actually implement save to env--which your recent code would make much more reasonable IMO btw--then we'd need to switch to databinding.  but databinding feels a lot more annoying than I want to do now.  
<gary_poster> I want to get this sucker released. :-)
<hatch> yeah the fastest would be to change 'save' to 'cancel'
<hatch> ok can chat now
<gary_poster> hatch https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/40add188253e90b1322b17f14b7d66ea2ea6aeea
 * benji finishes emailing reciepts.
<hatch> gary_poster: functionally done - now to find the bugs which no doubt are there
<gary_poster> hatch :-) cool
<hatch> found em
 * hatch grabs the bug spray
<hatch> wouldn't you know it....it's checkbox code
 * hatch points to rick_h_ and laughs
<hatch> lol
<hatch> 'oh it'll be easy, just....'
<hatch> haha
<jcastro> gary_poster: I just committed those 5 or so icons luca's team sent along, should make for some pretty updates.
<gary_poster> jcastro, awesome thanks
<hatch> gary_poster: so... this timebox is going to be blown out :/ labels use id's so all of the label interactions are broken because there are two inspectors on the page, so n inspectors all act on inspector #1 when interacting with labels
<hatch> did not expect that one
<gary_poster> hatch, ack.  Hey Luca, you have a sec to talk about Save button?  Actually hatch, could you explain situation to luca...who is not here. :-/
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I can email him?
<gary_poster> hatch, how about the cancel button, and email to explain
<hatch> I'll fire up another branch and impl that one
<gary_poster> thanks hatch
<rick_h_> hatch: what's broken now?
<rick_h_> hatch: :P you said "I've already done that work, just copy my cool slider for the expose toggle"
<hatch> hahaha
<hatch> rick_h_: it wasn't actually your fault - I was just laughing because it was the checkbox that exposed it
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, all good
<bac> jujugui : suggestions for browser extensions for measuring pixels and placement?  chrome has one called MeasureIt but it is broken.
<hatch> bac: I use skitch
<hatch> but not available for Ubuntu :/
<bac> hatch: osx?
<hatch> yeah
<bac> is it an extension?
<hatch> nope it's a standalone app
<hatch> so I use it to take a selection screenshot which tells me the dimensions
<hatch> it's a hack but I couldn't find a good app like measureit
<bac> hatch: i see.  i wish measureit was a good app.  doesn't do squat
<rick_h_> bac: does the dev tools telling you the px not work?
<bac> rick_h_: i don't understand what you're asking.
<rick_h_> bac, sec
<hatch> he means highlighting the elements I think
<bac> rick_h_: you mean 'inspect element'?  i'm trying to measure placement so i don't know how to do that with those tools.
<rick_h_> well I thoght it told you x/y position but now not seeing
<bac> intra-element measurements
<bac> no, inter-element
<rick_h_> yea, ignore me. I was mistaken on what it could do
<hatch> bac: just wing it ;)
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I'd just end up doing a screen shot and measuring in that or gimp or something
<bac> ok
<hatch> but skitch does work really well
<hatch> it's just windows/osx only
<bac> hatch: i was hoping for something in place.
 * bac avoids roundtrips
<hatch> yeah - well if you find something let me know because I came up empty
<benji> wow, I really don't get Windows 8 (but I do have IE 10 up)
<hatch> benji: to shut it down, put the mouse to the upper right hand side of the window and then click on settings when the thing slides out
<hatch> it's at the bottom of the settings panel (for some reason???)
<benji> good to know
<hatch> took me forever to find it
<rick_h_> hatch: so I think the current CI failings are timeout issues. run-mocha as a 10min timeout set in it. Does that sound about right?
<rick_h_> that's run-mocha.js
<hatch> yeah it doesn't take 10minutes to run the gui tests
<hatch> even on the slowest machine (mine) it only takes 3
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I know but the emails coming back are timeout with 639/etc seconds in there
<rick_h_> hatch: the other option is I'm looking for something that tells sauce to die after 10m
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> well you COULD try and increase the timeout
<rick_h_> hatch: but I don't know, none of hte run times are 10m, just the emails back are all in the 600s timing and "unable to complete test run"
<hatch> I'm thinking it's hanging
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, possible. It's only hanging in IE now though
<hatch> well it can only get to IE because it's first
<hatch> it fails fast
<rick_h_> hatch: hmmm, ok
<hatch> do the unit tests fail on your local machine?
<bac> hatch: it looks like MeasureIt actually works as a safari extension
<hatch> still doesn't help in Ubuntu haha
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, nvm. It hangs locally as well. I forgot to try IE when I got back to the house today. 
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<Makyo> Kanban now
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<Makyo> gary_poster, starting w/o you
<gary_poster> Makyo, +1 sorry trying to finish up :-)
<gary_poster> oops benji coming back
<benji> heh
 * benji looks at his 28 open browser windows and sighs.
 * hatch hopes you mean tabs
<hatch> and if so.....amature
<hatch> :P
<benji> hatch: nope 28 windows, most with multiple tabs
<hatch> yikes - I have about 40 tabs but only a single window
 * benji goes back to browser pruning.
<hatch> when I tries to use multiple windows it would never remember them on close
<Makyo> OneTab's good for that </belated>
 * bac reboots
<hatch> Makyo: wow! Thanks!
 * hatch wishes bzr commit would run a precommit hook of `make lint`
<hatch> that's a lie
<Makyo> maybe prepush hook.
<hatch> yah I just hate the `bzr commit -m "forgot lint"` commits I need to make before pushing haha
<hatch> sorry rick_h_ CI still bustied
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I but saw something, have a sec?
<hatch> in a minute
<hatch> jujugui lf a review and multi platform qa on https://codereview.appspot.com/13242060/ plz and thanks
<hatch> rick_h_:  ok rdy
<hatch> call whenever
<benji> hatch: I guess I need to put my new IE10 powers to good use, so I'll take a look
<hatch> thank yas!
<rick_h_> hatch: passed, so yay that. Boo that it takes that long to run
<hatch> Makyo: so this extension is pretty nice - but kind of wish clicking the button didn't auto hide :)
<hatch> re OneTab
<Makyo> Yeah, it's not excellent, but still a reasonable solution.  I use it during research, collecting tabs into windows, then reducing the window.
<hatch> do you know if it saves cross instances?
<hatch> say I shut it down and open it up again?
<hatch> stepping out for lunch
<hatch> bbl
<rick_h_> success! build passed! 
 * rick_h_ goes to hit the liquor cabinet now
<gary_poster> Makyo do you think your qa is good for release qa?  hatch?  I'm starting to assemble a list of what we've done for the CHANGES file
<Makyo> gary_poster, yes.  Like I said, the thing I found was minimal (U1 isn't uploading, I guess?) to the point of non-issue.
<gary_poster> Makyo awesome thanks.
<gary_poster> jujugui, I think we call this one 1.0 :-)
<benji> +1
<Makyo> \o/!
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> +1 on 1.0
<BradCrittenden> gary_poster: export via icon is almost done.  to get the layout correct i added the import icon too.  it is not hooked up to anything.  leave it as tauntware or just comment out the HTML?
<gary_poster> BradCrittenden, bac I mean, feature flag it!
<bac> gary_poster: the whole thing
<bac> import and export?
<gary_poster> bac, uh.  well, actually.  either feature flag both or comment out the HTML, I say.
<bac> gary_poster: ok.
<gary_poster> bac, and I'm making a release, so wait on landing till tomorry, please.
<gary_poster> or at least until I say I'm done :-)
<Makyo> Oh, u1 crashed.
<bac> cruise ship just went by.  they were practicing for talk like a pirate day
<hatch> -1 on 1.0 :P It's not feature complete
<rick_h_> hatch: bah, it's MVP :P
<gary_poster> hatch, really?
<gary_poster> hatch, when it is feature complete, we are out of a job :-)
<hatch> lol no that's when it gets refactored
<hatch> haha
<hatch> It still feels incomplete - especially if you hit the notifications button
<gary_poster> ok, yeah the notifications still are embarrassing, that's a point. :-/
 * hatch drops mic and walks away
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> lol
<hatch> yeah after running through it I suppose it could be 1.0 but notifications really makes me think not
<hatch> click 'view all notifications' when there are none and the whole thing goes bonkers
<bac> just got busted by an old lady for not speaking spanish.  :(
<hatch> did you tell her that it's ok because English is the international language of business?
<hatch> :P
<hatch> today is a good day....my truck insurance went down
<hatch> it's still $1200/yr but less is better!
<bac> hatch: i did not because she didn't speak the english.
<hatch> ohh yes then very unfortunate
<hatch> I'm not sure who it was who decided that English was the international language of business
<hatch> maybe it was a sitcom and I'm full of it
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_: was the litle handle for the 'expanded' sidebar removed on purpose or is that a bug?
<bac> hatch: this article flew by my feed this morning but i didn't get a chance to read it.  perhaps it addresses your question: http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2013/09/language-diversity?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/bl/justspeakenglish
<hatch> nope - just a fluf piece - but intersting none-the-less
<gary_poster> jujugui, here's what I've got for CHANGES.  Comments/suggestions/recriminations?
<gary_poster> - 0.10.0:
<gary_poster>     - New inspector view for deploying and configuring services.
<gary_poster>     - Inspector allows viewing details in full environment context.
<gary_poster>     - Inspector fixes problem losing edits when environment changes.
<gary_poster>     - Inspector shows edit conflicts and allows resolution.
<gary_poster>     - Inspector fixes previously broken per-service charm view.
<gary_poster>     - Worked around fragility in Keystone charm (LP bug 1214087).
<_mup_> Bug #1214087: GUI fails to deploy keystone <juju-gui:Fix Committed by hatch> <keystone (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214087>
<gary_poster>     - >
<gary_poster>       Updated charm token (the token is the small charm visualization in
<gary_poster>       browse and search) to show series and owner (or "Recommended") rather
<gary_poster>       than summary.
<gary_poster>     - Added missing support for removing units from services in Juju Core.
<gary_poster>     - Added support for alternate Google Analytics keys.
<gary_poster>     - >
<gary_poster>       Remove filters from charm searches.  We will add them back when there is
<gary_poster>       more to filter on.
<gary_poster>     - >
<gary_poster>       Inspector has feature-flagged support for upgrading to a new version of
<gary_poster>       a charm.
<gary_poster>     - >
<gary_poster>       Added internal support for new charm deployer integration (bundle
<gary_poster>       support).
<gary_poster>     - >
<gary_poster>       Added internal support for sandbox version of deployer integration
<gary_poster>       (bundle support).
<gary_poster>     - Added internal support for charmworld APIv3 (bundle support).
<gary_poster>     - Added internal support for rendering visual bundle summaries.
<gary_poster>     - Refactored to unify internal charm implementations.
<gary_poster>     - Switch to using Go sandbox by default.
<gary_poster>     - Performance and bug fixes.
<hatch>  ./kick +b gary_poster "Channel flood"
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> I Just made all of those sentences in the past case, fwiw, except for the "Inspector allows/shows/fixes/..." ones
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> bah
<benji> gary_poster: I don't think the "- >" bits are neccesary for multi-line strings
<gary_poster> benji, maybe.  IIRC, they are for the parser we use (as well as the one in my editor).  I've had to fix these up in the past in order for doc gen to work.
<hatch> gary_poster: looks good - I may try and make the very first one a little more pronounced - maybe a little more detailed account as it's the most important?
<benji> hmm, we must use a sucky parser :)
<gary_poster> hatch, ack--tried to do that with the next four bullet points.  I could add...
<gary_poster>   - Inspector is really cool
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster>   - Inspector looks really nice
<gary_poster>   - Inspector rocks our world
<gary_poster> but concrete suggestions welcome :-)
<hatch> Yeah I don't have anything better :)
<hatch> I was never very good at the 'fill your paper with fluff text to hit the line minimum' in school
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> I'm running with it.
 * gary_poster likes our release checklist/process
<hatch> gary_poster: would you like me to pick off one of the red tickets in inspector?
<gary_poster> hatch, good question.  looking.
<gary_poster> hatch, I deleted a bunch.  I actually think our "save" work (databinding to model in step 1, and implementing save with env annotations in step 2) is more interesting, but eh.  Do you have enough background to work on bundle model?  benji, are you doing that as part of your branch?
<gary_poster> (hatch, I deleted because huw had done them)
<benji> gary_poster: I may have gotten there eventually, but its not something I had immediate plans for.
<hatch> I know nothing of bundles
<gary_poster> benji, is that a pre-requisite for your current effort?  I would have guessed it to be so but I might well be wrong.
<hatch> I should probably learn about them though
<benji> gary_poster: it might be, but at the moment I'm trying to disentangle the charmness out of charm tokens
<hatch> maybe charm tokens are too shared :)
<gary_poster> hatch, ack, ok.  so, yeah, choose a red card, or a maintenance-high card, or the databinding-ghost-inspector model
<gary_poster> hatch, if you want more direction or explanation, just ask, but if that's good enough direction for you it is good enough for me
<hatch> yep that's good I'll find something
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> Makyo: in your testing did you notice this? It should be fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1220312
<_mup_> Bug #1220312: The scale-up UX is broken in juju-core real envs (at least) <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220312>
<Makyo> hatch, No, let me check again, still have the env up.
<Makyo> hatch, in the future, can you bring this up before we start?
<gary_poster> hatch it was working before I thought
<Makyo> hatch, our M-O currently seems to be *start release process* *have a giant crisis* *feel bad about ourselves* *not actually release* and I really, really want to stop it.
<gary_poster> hatch, Makyo wfm on lxc juju core
<hatch> Makyo: I'm just going through the cards and I was sure it was fixed
<hatch> so I am confirming with you
<Makyo> wfm on real env EC2
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> ok closing
<gary_poster> moving on, thanks
<Makyo> hatch, Then let's add that to the very top of the list of things to do for release.
<hatch> +1
<gary_poster> +1
<Makyo> I may have been raised by hippies, but really, work should feel good :)
<hatch> rofl
<rick_h_> hatch: what handle removed?
<hatch> the little swirly thing
<hatch> it's no longer on the details part of the sidebar
<hatch> but it's on the sidebar
<rick_h_> where is it gone? I show it in http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/precise/liferay-1/ for instance
<gary_poster> Makyo, fwiw, the daily exploratory qa is also an attempt to improve this.
<hatch> rick_h_: woah odd, my branch doesn't have it
<Makyo> gary_poster, Yeah, I think it's an excellent idea!
<hatch> time to rebuild
<hatch> hah
<rick_h_> hatch: then yea, your branch broke it, don't commit that :P
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> hatch: but yea, not intended to be gone that I know of
<hatch> ok going to work on databinding the ghost inspector
<gary_poster> we shouldn't show constraints for subordinates
<hatch> true
<gary_poster> or the units controls
<gary_poster> neither of those are showstoppers, but for future
<gary_poster> jujugui, eagle has landed: I've pushed out 0.10.0.  Making release messages on blog and mailing list now.  We'll put it up on jujucharms tomorrow morning.
<bcsaller> cheers
<bac> yay
<hatch> yussss
 * hatch fires up the blog
<hatch> 0.10.0 blogpost up http://fromanegg.com/
<Makyo> Similar planned for our WP blog?
<Makyo> Oh, oops, guess gary_poster said that.
 * Makyo returns from dogwalk, on that note :)
<Makyo> Will this be up somewhere we can point people?  Just comingsoon?
<hatch> yeah I figured he was going that one
<Makyo> And can we say last step before 1.0?
<hatch> depends, notifications may take some time to get out
<hatch> that's my only real objection to 1.0
<gary_poster> Makyo, plans to be up on jujucharms.com tomorrow
<Makyo> hatch, Mine too.  Can we think of an intermediate step to get there?  I think it'd be good to have out before SF.  Maybe get rid of the 'view all' link and just show all with scrolling?
<Makyo> gary_poster, cool, thanks.
<hatch> Makyo: so it would only have the dropdown?
<Makyo> hatch, yes. That shows most everything, right?
<Makyo> (only version I have up now is real env,  no notifications)
<hatch> well when you click on a notification it takes you to the old inspector
<hatch> so if we removed the links
<hatch> then it's sort of a half-assed fix haha
<Makyo> hatch, Yes, of course.  I mean a working version, not something halfway :)
<Makyo> hatch, we won't have Luca until after SF.  This is my concern.  A major version would feel like a win.
<hatch> ahh, right, and I guess the notification stuff was still a prototype
<Makyo> I'm asking: what can we do to buy a quick win.
<Makyo> hatch, yes, I have a task to find all notification types for Luca.
<gary_poster> Makyo, intermediate step was mission I gave luca at sprint.  What he gave us was more involved than I had hoped.  We can go back to him and see if we can come up with a compromise.  I have a hunch that doing anything not half-assed will take more time than we expect.  Also, we will have luca again starting in 1.5 weeks.
<Makyo> gary_poster, Oh? Thought it was until Oct 20.  Maybe nvm then :)
<hatch> personally i'd like to see notifications landing be 1.0
<gary_poster> If my hunch is correct, I'd be inclined to try and work in the direction that luca gave us, and have an incremental step be in that direction.  That is, the incremental step would be a first cut of the new design, rather than a hack of the existing bits
<gary_poster> I need to run
<gary_poster> sent email
<gary_poster> made blog post
<hatch> have a good one
<Makyo> That's fair, hatch. I'm just trying to think of publicly visible changes that are of immediate use to our users, and I think both bundles and notifications fit nicely, but we're poised to ignore one.
<hatch> well we need some type of 'non-broken' notifications story for 1.0 regardless of whatever else comes down the pipe at the same time
<Makyo> I think we're agreeing loudly.
<hatch> right haha
<Makyo> Just want to know the first step to take.
<hatch> I think gary_poster was onto the right thing though that we work towards the prototype direction instead of trying to make the current stuff work
<hatch> we have what....5 weeks untill SF?
<hatch> that should be enough for a rough cut
<hatch> maybe....lol
<Makyo> That's fair.  I'm already hunting notifications, and my other stuff relies on Luca too.  Think I should start?
<hatch> I'd like to discuss a refactor of the notifications api but I'm not at a point where I'm convincing yet :)
<Makyo> hatch, I'm game, lmk if you want to
<hatch> can I get back to you tomorrow? I need to come up with some real benefits besides 'personal preference' :D
<Makyo> Haha, fair :) I think it's worth it to keep moving forward with this, they've so obviously been stagnant since before inspector
<hatch> haha yes, yes they have
 * hatch is trying a new colourscheme - looks like I won't be able to find any code for a few days ;)
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> mornin huwshimi
<hatch> 0.10.0 was released
<huwshimi> :D
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, let's keep focused on working together.  We finish up upgrade charm; then we all move to bundles next; then quickstart; then ice cream.  These are the things we have agreed to deliver.  1.0 and notifications I want to deliver, but they are not the priority.  In my mind, they are even beneath the priority of improving CI and our testing tools.  I'm hoping we will have time for them, but I hope we can al
<gary_poster> l be happy keeping focus on the plan we have agreed on.
<Makyo> Sure.  
<hatch> sure that sounds good
<hatch> I thought ice cream was sooner
<hatch> I must have missed the important part of that convo :)
<Makyo> Upgrade charm's off until luca's back anyway.  Where should I be focusing?
<hatch> gary_poster: the YUI community manager reached out to me to see if I would be interested in writing a blog post for yuiblog about how we used YUI - any objection?
<gary_poster> Makyo, Luca gave us the necessary details for upgrade charm in Inspector 13 this week, didn't he?
<gary_poster> hatch, go for it
<hatch> will do!
<Makyo> ah, okay.
<Makyo> Slipped under the radar.
<Makyo> Still no say on what happens with changing config options, but I guess we just delete them or whatever.
<gary_poster> Makyo, I think he hoped that the new form validation bits would work.  They are not quite what you need IIUC but I bet you could identify and propose a way to coordinate them
<Makyo> gary_poster, Not lucid right now, ping me about it tomorrow.
<hatch> oh gary_poster I also came across an issue which will require some refactoring of the ghost config submission system - right now we only store 'changed' values in the ghost settings (as per previous bug) so we can't databind on nothing....which means this 'changed values' thing will need to be done as a parsing step on deploy
<gary_poster> Makyo, cool, will do.  ttyl
<gary_poster> hatch, we have a service to use--it is what the environment is using
<gary_poster> hatch, is that not sufficient
<hatch> right, but it's 'options' property is undefined
<hatch> and it's only changed when the user alters a setting
<gary_poster> hatch but we can set options to {} and we are good to go, yeah?
<gary_poster> as an initialization step
<hatch> that was my thought, but it didn't work because the databinding then cleared it out
<hatch> that's as far as I got to maybe in the am I'll come up with something better
<gary_poster> ok cool hatch.  this feels like there's a good answer in there waiting to fall out :-)
<hatch> yeah probably a few hours off the computer will help it loose haha
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> need to run.  thanks all!  congrats jujugui on a great 0.10.0!
<hatch> w00t w00t
<hatch> cya
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Night
<gary_poster> have a great day huwshimi--oh I can't be around tomorrow evening.  I'll say hi a little later today, if I can?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Sure!
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> ttyl
<bac> hey huwshimi, just saying hello...
<huwshimi> bac: Hello!
#juju-gui 2013-09-19
<hatch> bac: I think you forgot to lbox again ;)
<hatch> or at least forgot the -cr :)
<bac> hatch: the -cr is supposed to be built in
<bac> hatch: google is waiting for me to authenticate...
<bac> hatch: https://codereview.appspot.com/13772043
<hatch> ohh  :)
<hatch> thanks
<bac> thanks for the cursor suggestion jeff
<bac> hatch: the mechanics of the export did not change so the problem you saw must have been pre-existing
<bac> i'll play with it tomorrow
<hatch> bac: ok cool I'll LGTM it then
<bac> thx.  can't land it until GP gives the a-ok
<hatch> alright - if you don't end up fixing that bug could you create a proper ticket for it in the am?
<hatch> I haven't done any of the export stuff yet
<bac> yep
<hatch> awesome
 * gary_poster is getting 0.10.0 on jujucharms.com
<rick_h_> woot
<gary_poster> jujucharms.com has 0.10.0.  /me will tweet and G+ about it now.  well, after a quick breakfast.
<bac> jujugui: has anyone started a "Guide to Daily QA"?  i know we dismissed the idea of a script but perhaps something would be helpful.  if not, i will today.
<benji> Step 1: don't forget to do QA until bac mentions it the next day
<gary_poster> :-P
<bac> doh
<bac> benji: luckily it isn't like OCR where your forgetfulness means i have a bigger backlog.
<benji> true; in fact it means there is one more low-hanging bug for you; go teamwork!
<bac> perhaps if someone forgets they should take the next shift and that lucky person gets a day off.  :)
<bac> </hint>
<luca__> rick_h_: I just shared the orange triangle with you because I noticed it was missing
<rick_h_> luca__: cool, yea we didn't have that or the answer of what to do with the charm details UI so we left it out in order to land the search changes 
<luca__> rick_h_: it will be added to the charm details too :)
<rick_h_> luca__: ok, in the corneer? There was some question during sprints
<luca__> rick_h_: in the corner, I have a mockup somewhere which I'll share now
<rick_h_> luca__: cool, I'm going to be afk for a week after today, but will add a card for it
<luca__> rick_h_: how dare you leave your keyboard!
<rick_h_> luca__: well I'll bring it with me...but...but...will be avoiding thinking about charm tokens for a bit :)
<luca__> rick_h_: sent you the charm details
<rick_h_> luca__: thanks, adding to the card
<rick_h_> can anyone dupe gustavo's issues with the jujucharms.com site? jujugui
<gary_poster> rick_h_, reported where?
<rick_h_> and if so can you get any debug info from the console
<rick_h_> gary_poster: on the juju mailing list
<rick_h_> it got stuck in                                                                                                                            
<benji> rick_h_: I'm having a serious issue renaming a css class.  I'm working on adding bundle tokens and I need to rename the yui3-charmtoken class.  I have changed it everywhere grep can find "charmtoken" but I'm getting test failures.  Thoughts?
<rick_h_> "Connecting to the environment...": 
<rick_h_> benji: hah, that's a bad css class to rename :)
<hatch> rick_h_: negative
<benji> rick_h_: it appears to work for me for both FF and chrome
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ack.  worked for me, and did a before and after when I deployed on Chrome and FF
<rick_h_> benji: so that name comes from the yui widget, so that's the name of the widget in the NAME attribute
<rick_h_> benji: let me finish my notes for my MP and I can take a peek
<benji> k
<gary_poster> rick_h_ or hatch could you engage with niemeyer on #juju-dev?
<benji> rick_h_: with your hint I got it working.  Thanks!
<hatch> rick_h_: reviewing
<rick_h_> hatch: working on review notes atm
<hatch> ok I'll wait
<rick_h_> benji: so still want to chat/check. Should we just be duping the yui3-charmtoken for yui3-bundletoken or sharing 
<rick_h_> hatch: comments added. Thanks for looking at it
<rick_h_> benji: time to chat?
<rick_h_> jujugui need a second review and would appreciate double QA on https://codereview.appspot.com/13775044/ please
<gary_poster> I will look if noone has claimed it soon.  stepping away for a moment
<hatch> is warthogs the proper email to send the docker/redhat news links?
<rick_h_> hatch: well there's a current thread in there now. Are you thinking it should have been done elsewhere?
<rick_h_> hatch: or are you looking to send the link out?
<hatch> oh there is?
<hatch> did I miss it
<rick_h_> hatch: it's on the cloud list
<hatch> can you pm me the link?
<hatch> thanks for letting me know :)
<benji> rick_h_: sure
 * benji wishes the guichat hangout still worked
<rick_h_> benji: invite coming
<rick_h_> benji: or https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/39bd85321baa8e4541f31b3835d9c7dc7c5ac86b?hl=en
<hatch> rick_h_: I'm a little concerned about this branch, let me know wen you're done with benji and I'll pop in this hangout and you can soothe my fears :)
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<gary_poster> rick_h_, you still need a second review?
<bac> jujugui: anyone see this error when using '--to=' on a juju deploy?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6128735/
<bac> i thought --series was supposed to solve it
<gary_poster> h'ain't done that myself
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yes, pelease 
<gary_poster> ok on it rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> bac: not seein it either
<rick_h_> hatch: ready to chat then?
<rick_h_> let me find my coffee
<hatch> oh I am so ronrey
<rick_h_> ronrey?
<hatch> rick_h_: I'm in the above hangout
<rick_h_> onery?
<hatch> lol
<hatch> oh I am so ronrey, i am so ronrey, i ain't got no body, no body but me
<hatch> oh rick_h_ I found this this morning http://store.steampowered.com/app/226960/ looks like a pretty good game, and supports Ubuntu
<rick_h_> hatch: hah
<hatch> not a fan of tactics games?
<rick_h_> hatch: more lol at the "Civil war with machines!"
<hatch> lol yeah I laughed
<hatch> I'm also a fan that it says 'no microtransactions' in the description lol
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10 kanban now
<gary_poster> rick_h_, not yet LGTM: I asked you to review a couple of changes you made.  I think you'll see that they point to a bit more work needing to happen.  Hopefully not too much.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr, looking
<Makyo> evilnickveitch, Meant to ping you yesterday, sorry for the delay; I have a docs branch up for review for managing juju with the gui: https://code.launchpad.net/~makyo/juju-core/gui-docs/+merge/186088 And the screenshots actually match the GUI now :)
<evilnickveitch> Makyo, hey! Yeah, I saw your branch, looks nice - hoping to get round to it today or early tomorrow :)
<Makyo> evilnickveitch, Cheers, thanks!
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<luca__> gary_poster: is coming soon down?
<rick_h_> luca__: working here
<gary_poster> luca__, no, wfm
<luca__> gary_poster: rick_h_ my coming soon isn't loading =/
<rick_h_> luca__: check the console in the dev tools for an error? I can do a hangout if that would help. 
<luca__> rick_h_: oh, it just loaded, but it's loading sooooo slow
<luca__> rick_h_: I actually think the wifi here is playing up
<rick_h_> luca__: sounds like network issues to me :/
<luca__> rick_h_: someone else is complaining hehe
<rick_h_> thanks Makyo for the links
<luca__> hatch: can we have a quick hangout?
<hatch> luca__: I'm actually in one right now, when is your eod?
<luca__> in 20 mins or so
<luca__> hatch: ^
<hatch> ok I figure i'll be done before that for sure
<luca__> hatch: ok, cool
<hatch> luca__: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1628ca7569594f92eec081cf2f95ef52fd9a64e2?hl=en
<gary_poster> hey luca__ you available for https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/42b70d1021eeaaf2e105e5754e11385fafe6ebce
<gary_poster> ?
<luca__> gary_poster: I'm in one with Jeff :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> done!
<hatch> he's all yours!
<Makyo> luca__, time for a super quick chat?  4-5 mins?
<hatch> lol
<luca__> gary_poster: Makyo are you in the same chat? :D
<gary_poster> luca__, we left. :-)
<gary_poster> luca__, Makyo you available now?
<Makyo> luca__, that was for us, yeah.  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a51f5f3e698de1adbc9208a01f6bafe4c22264e1
<luca__> gary_poster: oh, I've just left hatch 
<hatch> it wasn't working out
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> we decided to go our separate ways
<hatch> rick_h_: do you happen to have a juju-core instance up?
<gary_poster> Makyo, luca__ I'll leve you to discussion, but call me if you want me
<rick_h_> hatch: I can, what's up?
<hatch> on jujucharms.com when you relate mysql & wordpress (or any relation for that matter) they are missing the interface and role in the inspector
<hatch> I want to make sure that's a fakebackend limitation
<hatch> ceph and glance also are missing the info
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, give me a few. Lunch is coming out and need to move from laptop to desktop
<hatch> so it's either a bug or a fakebackend limitation
<hatch> thanks - it would take me forever to get that up because i haven't had a chance to set up my big machine yet
<rick_h_> hatch: yep, np
<benji> An almost entirely mechanical branch for review: https://codereview.appspot.com/13627053
<benji> The non-mechanical parts are spelled out in the review note.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: removed the extra landscape bits. Thanks for catching my missing of the ! in those places! https://codereview.appspot.com/13775044
<rick_h_> hatch: bringing up the go env now
<hatch> thank yaz
<rick_h_> hatch: http://uploads.mitechie.com/lp/interface-check.png
<rick_h_> hatch: though the self-relations is missing a name in the mysql-ha side
<rick_h_> hatch: http://uploads.mitechie.com/lp/check-interface-2.png
<hatch> ok thanks I'll file a ticket to this effect
<hatch> UX brought it up
<rick_h_> hatch: anything else I need to check before I shut it down?
<hatch> nope this gives me all I need thanks
<rick_h_> coolio
<hatch> yesterday I switched to this color scheme....it's pretty nice https://sublime.wbond.net/packages/Tubsted%20Color%20Schemes
<hatch> it actually appears to work properly for javascript :)
<rick_h_> benji: bac https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1vuRq0P2UVB_WjBCeR-4cyVV86470ief0APVfMkEKRq0/edit so far. If you guys can take a few to read through and let me know if anything sounds crazy
<bac> crazy talk
<rick_h_> I'm good at it :)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, LGTM & QA good
<rick_h_> gary_poster: awesome, thanks!
<gary_poster> thank you
<rick_h_> rakensflyinghigh
<benji> rick_h_: I'm back from lunch and am looking at the document
<gary_poster> benji I'm starting reviewing https://codereview.appspot.com/13627053/ now fwiw
<rick_h_> benji: cool, it's kind of vague, but oh well. You can stab me when I get back for leaving out some vital point I should be thinking to make :/
<benji> gary_poster: if you cross your eyes the diff becomes a steriogram of a dolphin
<gary_poster> benji lol I'll aim for that 
<benji> "Double Dispatch" - You keep using that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means.
<gary_poster> benji, lgtm, qa good
<benji> gary_poster: great, thanks
<benji> gary_poster: re. the name: yeah Rick and I tried to come up with something better, but couldn't.  Anything we put bofore "Token" was worse than nothing at all.
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> JRToken
<hatch> ?
<hatch> did you try that?
<hatch> sorry
<hatch> JRRToken :)
<gary_poster> benji, thinking fwiw...DeployableToken...
<benji> gary_poster: that's funny, that was exactly what I came up with
<gary_poster> benji, great minds etc. ;-)
 * hatch still votes for JRRToken
<gary_poster> hatch, I just got it, sorry.  yeah, you win. :-)
<hatch> lol darn that took FOREVER
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> I needed the two Rs, man
<hatch> yeah I failed
<hatch> lunching
<hatch> bbl
<gary_poster> Doing my Thursday afternoon schedule rearrangement.  back later in afternoon briefly, and then later in evening.  I have permission to be out tomorrow, so I'll plan to see everybody Monday.  rick_h_ have a great vacation!
<benji> bac: let me know when (and if) you're available to work on the bundle token stuff.
<bac> benji: ok.
<hatch> ugh race conditions are driving me nuts!
<hatch> prototype branch of this changeover finished
<hatch> ugly as sin though :/
<hatch> bcsaller: I have this super horrible race condition that's calling update after the ghost inspector closes
<bcsaller> hmm
<hatch> I'm wondering if we shouldn't unhook the databinding and then destroy the inspector
<hatch> like wait for the databinding to completely detach
<hatch> because we call unbind() first
<bcsaller> you mean we call bindingEngine.destory but it hasn't taken effect yet?
<hatch> but that must be async?
<hatch> right
<bcsaller> it shouldn't be that I'm aware of
<bcsaller> that doesn't even make sense to me
<hatch> the serviceinspector is visible, but then the update on the ghost viewlet is called
<hatch> which shouldn't even be possible
<hatch> right...
<bcsaller> unless
<hatch> ohh handle.detach() is async?
<bcsaller> the time buffering window leaves things in a closure till after
<hatch> I think it is
<bcsaller> hmm
<bcsaller> doesn't make sense to me
<hatch> ok glad I'm not nuts
<bcsaller> maybe to allow running events to finish, but given that its single threaded that doesn't make sense 
<hatch> will keep looking
<bcsaller> the docs don't say its async 
<hatch> ohhhh I know
<hatch> the deploy callback is setting the config options again and then destroying the inspector
<hatch> there must be some lag in there
<hatch> it didn't happen before because we were using a different model
<hatch> that does make sense....
<hatch> oh look at that, new google header
<hatch> yup that was a quick fix
<hatch> heh
<hatch> thanks for being the rubber duck bcsaller
<bcsaller> I've been called worse
<hatch> rofl
<hatch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<bcsaller> yeah, i've seen that with the bear
<hatch> a bear?
<hatch> intersting
<hatch> never seen it with a bear
<hatch> I did come across a game who's dev company was 'bugbear' though :D
<bac> rick_h_: did you do the canvas zoom control?
<bac> or was it ^^^ hatch?
<hatch> rick_h_: restyled it
<hatch> there was a small glitch with the spriting though I think
<bac> what does that mean?  i'm seeing the + go red on hover but not the -.  the most trivial issue we could possibly have but i was just curious.
<bac> hatch: ^^
<hatch> yeah that's the bug
<hatch> there is a ticket
<bac> dang!
<hatch> is it your QA day?
<hatch> ;)
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> looking at the code i see there is a zoom_p_h class added but i don't see it used in the css or anywhere else
<bcsaller> https://codereview.appspot.com/13771047/ needs review, it mostly (but not only) moves code about hence the size
<hatch> anyone want to help me QA this branch? :) lp:~hatch/juju-gui/ghost-databind
<hatch> it's just the prototype but I want to make sure I didn't miss any functionality
<gary_poster> hatch, I'm reviewing bcsaller's branch then will look at yours
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> man I did something to my python install
<gary_poster> hatch https://codereview.appspot.com/13786044 is sweet and fast if you want a quick review/qa.  if not can call out wider
<hatch> ImportError: No module named txaws.client.ssl is what happens when I try to run rapi now :/
<hatch> sure I'll do it
<gary_poster> thanks
<hatch> I can't believe people turn off cookies
<hatch> that must be irritating
<benji> hatch: try "apt-get install python-txzookeeper"
<hatch> already installed
<hatch> maybe a delete/repull
<hatch> because it 'used' to work
<bac> while logged into LP, if you look at this page, what does the 'bzr push' line say?  https://code.launchpad.net/juju-gui
<hatch> yeah that didn't help
<hatch> bac: lp:~hatch/juju-gui/juju-gui
<bac> that seems...wrong
<hatch> does it?
<hatch> I don't think so
<bac> you don't think it is wrong?
<hatch> well it's saying to push to your own accounts version of it
<hatch> not into trunk
<hatch> https://code.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-gui/trunk
<hatch> that one shows how to push to trunk
<bac> yeah, ok, i've never noticed that.  the pull for both is lp:juju-gui
<hatch> yeah I'm not sure it's the 'best' option
<gary_poster> hey bcsaller, I'm out of time.  I will be back later
<gary_poster> if you can get another review great
<bcsaller> no worries
<gary_poster> if I do it, comments showing when code has been simply moved around and when a line-by-line review is actually pertinent would be helpful
<hatch> reviewer notes +1
<hatch> yeah I have no idea what's up with rapi
<hatch> of course right after I say that
<hatch> benji: python-txaws was required
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> mornin huw
<huwshimi> comingsoon is broken?
<hatch> odd that you aren't the first international person to say that
<hatch> oh wait...it really IS broken
<hatch> lol
<huwshimi> hatch: What did you think they meant? :)
<hatch> oh, well it really woudln't load
<hatch> :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> ugh Chai drives me absolutely bonkers
<hatch> turns out this whole time my anger should have been directed at mocha https://github.com/visionmedia/mocha/issues/905
<hatch> https://github.com/visionmedia/mocha/issues/903 object order bug
#juju-gui 2013-09-20
<gary_poster> hey huwshimi I can hopefully talk briefly in about 30 min or so.  work for you?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: That's fine, if it's too much trouble we can reschedule to another day
<gary_poster> huwshimi, s'ok, talking to you at least once a week seems a bare minimum :-) and I want to talk about the qa thing and notifications
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Sure :)
<garyposter> hey huwshimi .  meet you in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c4cb6fc957b0334b9e26b3d2212f9b164613fbd9 ?
<huwshimi> garyposter: On way
<garyposter> cool
<hatch> ahoy!
<garyposter> hey hatch.  :-)  I'm stuck over on the Mac side because OS X demanded a software update.  If you think of it, could you beg bcsaller's pardon for me that I couldn't finish his review tonight?  He'll need to find someone else to do it tomorry.
<garyposter> textual is a nice client
<bcsaller> garyposter: still here, its no problem. 
<garyposter> cool thanks bcsaller
<garyposter> sad that I enjoy the ubuntu side a lot except I can't find an IRC client I like or a Mail client I like
<garyposter> Mac options suit me better there
<garyposter> Mail in particular
<garyposter> but xchat doesn't even have undo in its text entry. :-/
<garyposter> OK, I'm running away.
<garyposter> Have a great weekend, everyone!
<bcsaller> have a good one
<hatch> sorry I stepped away :)
<hatch> bcsaller: I can do your review in the am, I am just tracking down some of the final bugs (I hope) in my model conversion for the ghost inspector
<bcsaller> hatch: sounds good, thanks. I'm going to head off, have a good one
<hatch> you too
<bac> jujugui: has anyone seen this loadFixture failure ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132453/  i've been getting it a lot when running lbox.  'make check' by itself does not fail.  i think my vm may be memory constrained.  i killed some extraneous processes and the next time 'lbox submit' worked.
<benji> jujugui: I have a mostly mechanical branch up for review: https://codereview.appspot.com/13786046
<bac> benji: ok
<benji> I've not seen that error.
<benji> I don't think the JSON string in question would be so big as to exceed the available memory.
<gary_poster> hey luca__! just so you know, I'm out today--need a day off.  back monday
<gary_poster> I'm trying to hand off emails, like the one from Sally, to people on th team before I run away
<luca__> gary_poster: no worries, have fun :D
<gary_poster> thx :-)
<bac> benji: sorry i nodded off a bit doing your review.  done now.  there should be a waiver for big but mechanical branches only requiring one review.
<bac> benji: that failure was repeatable but only using lbox.  odd.  now the branch landed so i can't poke at it anymore
<benji> bac: thanks for the review.  Re. waver: I only intend on getting one review.
<bac> the eye-burning fumes of fabuloso stinking up the house must mean its friday
<benji> jujugui: I may have broken trunk (visually, tests pass).  I'll report back here in a few minutes.
<hatch> tisk tisk tisk :P
<hatch> anyone still need a roomie for SFO?
<rick_h_> bac: did you get past that json error?
<hatch> oh rick_h_ you're here today...
<rick_h_> hatch: no, just checking in while loading hte camper :P
<hatch> ohhh big mistake - there is a bug with your name alllll over it :P
<rick_h_> hatch: :( which one is that? I see a few going by in the email so far
<hatch> unit remove button does nothing
<hatch> I was sure you landed that fix
<rick_h_> hatch: https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/juju-gui/resolve-retry/+merge/185784
<hatch> interesting
<hatch> well have a good trip!
<rick_h_> hatch: ty, sorry for the bug/issue :/ 
<hatch> ahh it happens
 * rick_h_ goes to test locally real quick
<rick_h_> hatch: oh though, this is under the running units
<hatch> yeah...
<BradCrittenden> benji: i'm free to talk whenever you are about next steps
<hatch> brb
<benji> BradCrittenden: k, I'll start a hangout
<BradCrittenden> benji: give me a few minutes.
<benji> bac: k
<bac> benji: ok, have headphones now
<benji> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/dd1bb934156a9de6972d2df5d8b98227bff12f66?hl=en
<hatch> bac: thanks for the qa and the email!
<rick_h_> hatch: are you looking at this bug. I've chased it to a strange place
<hatch> rick_h_: I probably will be unless someone else picks it up between now and when I finish my current branch
<rick_h_> hatch: would love to transfer what I found if you've got a sec
<hatch> lets do it!
<hatch> jujugui call in 10 kanban now
<hatch> jujugui call in 1
<hatch> fastest daily and retrospective......ever!
<bac> that meeting was too short.
<bac> i'm conditioned to race off to lunch as soon as i hang up but it is too early now
<hatch> oh haha
<hatch> jujugui if anyone is looking for a task today plz see the cards under Urgent on the kanban
<hatch> that moment you realize the bug you think you caused is in trunk :/
<hatch> jujugui can someone do a fresh checkout of trunk and check a quick bug for me plz?
<bac> hatch: will do
<bac> does it need to be fresh or just a pull?
<hatch> bac: thanks, steps to repro: ....
<hatch> pull should be fine
<hatch> put a breakpoint handlers.js:152 deploy a charm with all defaults, once it's ready click and destroy the service
<bac> ok, i have r1072
<hatch> shortly after unitInfo will be called
<hatch> which should throw a console error
<hatch> about no service to add units too
<hatch> it doesn't happen on comingsoon so that's why I am confused...
<bac> hatch: i see Units added without matching Service
<hatch> awesome thanks!!
<hatch> creating bug
<bac> np
<hatch> jujugui looking for two reviews and a solid qa please https://codereview.appspot.com/13334054/
<hatch> small diff - big difference :)
<bcsaller> hatch: on it
<hatch> thanks, and I can now get onto yours
<hatch> :)
<bac> hatch: i can review now but can't qa for a while
 * bac bbiab
<hatch> bcsaller bac: thanks!
<hatch> bcsaller: for your branch is there a QA story?
<bcsaller> hatch: yes, from test/data you should be able to DnD wp-deployer.yaml on the canvas and then you can look at the relations tab, things should be sensible now but they were not doing the same thing with trunk
<hatch> nice
<hatch> bcsaller: comments for the review have been sent and new code is up on reitveld
<bcsaller> round 2... fight!
<hatch> lol
 * hatch holds his finger over the 'remove lgtm' button on bcsallers review
<bcsaller> doh
<hatch> does anyone have a juju-core lxc setup to test my latest branch?
<hatch> jujugui ^
<bac> yes
<hatch> bac: ok it's landed already so if you could still qa that would be awesome :)
<bac> so i show up for my 1pm haircut, wait 15 minutes and then ask how long it will be.  "Maybe you come back, one hour."  argh.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> time for a razer
<bac> hatch: so you want me to qa trunk?
<hatch> yeah just deploying a charm and stuff
<hatch> nothing too crazy, just want to make sure my changes didn't break anything for core
<bac> hatch: spinning up a local env.  will be a while
<bac> hatch: tried to delete services and am getting null pointer exceptions
<bac> relation.js:541
<hatch> bac: sorry I stepped away for lunch
<hatch> hmm ok checking
<hatch> bac: can you gist up the stack trace?
<bac> hatch: destroyed services are not removed
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> trying to see if I can dupe on sandbox
<bac> no stack trace
<hatch> very odd - no issue beyond the pre-existing units error on sandbox
<hatch> what's the actual error you get?
<hatch> looks like I'm going to have to setup my other machine so that I can actually work on this and debug the error
<hatch> bac: when you set yours up did you go through the guide on juju.ubuntu.com ?
<hatch> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-local.html
<hatch> oh nm
<hatch> it threw a permissions error but only because the bootstrap node hadn't yet started
<bac> i did the same steps but not by following that guide.
<hatch> very confusing error message
<bac> jorge wrote something on askubuntu that is good
<hatch> I have it up and running now - but I'm going to file a bug about this error message
<hatch> because it acts like it's broken
<hatch> even though the boostrap node is still going
<hatch> s/going/starting
<bac> hatch i've tried again but cannot replicate
<hatch> so the bug could have been a cache issue?
<hatch> I'm just pumped I can finally run juju :D
<hatch> wow I'm a nerd
<bac> hatch: a real nerd might've gotten to that point a little sooner.  :)
<bac> hatch: as to the failure, i'm not sure what is going on.  odd things happen on my vm that seem unique.
<hatch> bac: lol - ok this nerd has 'real' work to do though :D
<hatch> oh right you had another odd failure yesterday right?
<bac> yeah, but i've seen it again.  zombie services.
<hatch> ohhh I think there was a bug about that
<hatch> sec
<hatch> oh no this was zombie inspector
<hatch> when you juju status the service is gone?
<hatch> but it shows in the GUI?
<hatch> bac:  how long does it take the GUI to come up?
<bac> long time
<hatch> mine has been sitting on 'pending' for a good 10 mins
<hatch> oh ok
<bac> yeah.  you like coffee?  maybe you should go make some.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> deal!
<hatch> bac: ok it's up, now when I expose it, its public address is some hyper local ip
<bac> i don't know what that means.  what is it?
<hatch> 10.0.XXX.XXX style IP
<hatch> which just hangs on connecting, I'm guessing this is an lxc thing?
<bac> you trying to connect from osx or inside the vm?
<bac> i do the latter
<bac> the former is asking for pain
<hatch> from OSX, the vm doesn't have a GUI, it's a box in my basement
<bac> oh my.  so you have a separate box running a vm?
<hatch> well it's not a vm
<bac> if you can ssh to it you can set up a tunnel
<bac> oh
<hatch> it's running precise
<bac> so it is a machine
<hatch> right
<bac> a (v)m
<bac> well that's a little better
<hatch> yeah, it also doesn't have a keyboard or monitor so I'm ssh'd into it right now :)
<hatch> so is this ip issue something we can improve within our charm?
<hatch> it feels to me like a juju-core issue
<hatch> because exposing to an internal ip doesn't really work :)
 * benji gets ready to go to the doctor.
<bac> hatch: it isn't a charm thing.  if the machine pool has public ip addresses then when exposed it will be public
<hatch> bac: ahh ok so this is definitely a juju/lxc issue
<hatch> i've been looking online to try and find out how to expose this
<hatch> but not having much luck
<bac> hatch: i've been trying to create a tunnel into my vm but can't get it to work.  something lik
<bac> ssh -N -p 22 -c 3des bac@saucy64.local -L 8888/10.0.3.162/80
<hatch> yeah I haven't had any luck either
<bac> yay
<bac> this works
<bac>  ssh -N -p 22 -c 3des bac@saucy64.local -L 1111/10.0.3.162/443
<bac> where saucy64.local is my vm and juju-gui is on 10.0.3.162
<hatch> hmm when I do that it just hangs in the console
<bac> it is supposed to.  that's what -N says to do
<hatch> ok then in your browser you fisit saucy64.local:1111 ?
<bac> run the ssh and then on os x hit http://127.0.0.1:1111 in your favorite browser
<bcsaller> Can anyone verify that the charm store API omits 'peers' from its results? For example cs:precise/hbase-6 should return peers but I'm seeing nothing. My guess is we hardcode provides and requires and its an oversight 
<hatch> bac: needed https
<hatch> but you rock!
<hatch> :D
<bac> hatch: no, that's why 443 is on the ssh rule
<bac> oh you're right
<hatch> makes sense
<hatch> bcsaller: looking
<hatch> bcsaller: I see no peer either
<bac> hatch: there is an os x program called 'ssh tunnel manager' which may make it easier...
<bcsaller> hatch: yeah, thats a blocker :)
<hatch> bac: now I have no idea what the pw is for the gui lol
<hatch> bcsaller: for which one?
<hatch> sorry brain fried
<bac> admin-secret in your .juju/environment.yaml local:
<bcsaller> hatch: for me, adding peer support to fakebackend so we can test those better, but it looks like the real API call doesn't return the proper data
<hatch> ohh right right
<hatch> bac: oh right, woops
<hatch> bcsaller: what about on api3?
<hatch> looking
<hatch> nope
<hatch> :)
<hatch> this actually seems like a pretty huge issue
<bcsaller> and to verify, its in the actual JSON and in the metadata.yaml http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/hbase/json
<bcsaller> so yeah...
<bcsaller> I'd guess its a very small fix though, I expect they hard coded provides and requires
<hatch> yeah probably right
<hatch> holy poop juju rocks
<hatch> just started a wordpress blog
<hatch> NO BIG DEAL!
<hatch> jcastro: kickin around? I have a question about the wordpress charm
<hatch> bcsaller: did you land the card that's on the board in review?
<hatch> I want to start on one of those bugs (if I can)
<bcsaller> yes
<bcsaller> moved
<hatch> rock on
<hatch> so the peer relations thing
<hatch> what did you decide?
<hatch> oh :D
<bcsaller> made a new card and linked a stub branch, but I'd rather pre-impl that with someone that knows the codebase before I take it further, I do expect my patch works but I can't deploy it 
<hatch> ahh cool cool
#juju-gui 2014-09-15
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> :)
<rick_h_> I can haz orange box! :)
<huwshimi> rick_h_: oh really?! In your house?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yea, jcastro brought one home from his sprint but is taking swap days mon/tues
<rick_h_> so I ran out to steal it for his swap days for GUI MV testing and screenshot/video'ing
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Nice one!
<rick_h_> yea, so busy two days coming up. Have to take it back Tues night
<huwshimi> rick_h_: I thought he lived on the other side of the country?
<huwshimi> well, other end
<rick_h_> huwshimi: no, he's 1.4hrs away from me
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Oh right, nice
<fabrice> Hi everyone
<fabrice> First Day :)
<huwshimi> fabrice: Hello! Welcome
<fabrice> Thanks
<huwshimi> fabrice: You're on urulama's team?
<fabrice> I suppose
<fabrice> and you ?
<huwshimi> fabrice: haha, OK, urulama is around so he can probably tell you more
<huwshimi> fabrice: I'm on rick_h_'s team, but the two work very closely.
<urulama> hi there fabrice
<fabrice> yo
<urulama> did you manage to get SSO working?
<urulama> and have access to mail, wiki, docs?
<fabrice> no just logging to irc 2 minutes ago I am waiting for vanguard but I said I would start at 9am
<urulama> ok, np
<urulama> fabrice: when you're up and running, let me know
<urulama> fabrice: i'll be jumping in and out today, we have some issues with floods here :)
<huwshimi> urulama: That doesn't sound good!
<urulama> huwshimi: no big deal, rain stopped yesterday, but there are some leaks in the basement and at my fathers house as well. 
<urulama> huwshimi: it's just underground water being to high, luckily we're not near river
<fabrice> still it doesn sound good
<fabrice> BTW http://altcoinpress.com/2014/09/irc-freenode-network-hacked/
<fabrice> you should probably change your password
<frankban> morning urulama, rogpeppe1 
<frankban> welcome fabrice!
<urulama> morning frankban
<urulama> jujugui: fabrice joined today
<rogpeppe1> frankban: yo!
<rogpeppe1> frankban: welcome!
<frankban> fabrice: ^^^ ;-)
<urulama> fabrice: if you want to address all people at once, we use jujugui alias here
<frankban> also guihelp
<fabrice> frankban: thanks !
<urulama> fabrice: mhilton joined 14 days ago, so the process is probably still fresh in his head, you can ask him as well
<mhilton> welcome fabrice
<rick_h_> morning everyone
<rick_h_> fabrice: welcome to the party
<rick_h_> !
<fabrice> rick_h_: yo!
<fabrice> rick_h_: morning
<rick_h_> hope the boostrapping is going well fabrice 
<rick_h_> let us know if you need a hand. 
<rick_h_> calender invites coming your way shortly if you're not already on them
<fabrice> rick_h_: sso sorted, looking at the wikis, and fighting with HP Cloud for mission #1 :)
<rick_h_> fabrice: understood, all good. There's a lot to boot up on. 
 * frankban lunches
<kadams54> guihelp: need eyes on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/548 - it's a pretty small change and should be a quick review/QA.
<urulama> fabrice: ping ... hangouts?
<rick_h_> kadams54: rgr looking
<fabrice> urulama: I am on it
<rick_h_> kadams54: if you get a sec can you peek at frankban's as well for a second review and qa?
<kadams54> Sure. I'm also looking over huw's stuff.
<rick_h_> kadams54: can you provide some background in that pull request? 
<rick_h_> kadams54: I'm not sure what I'm looking at and what it's about
<kadams54> Sure.
<rick_h_> kadams54: assume it's around the bug 1368650?
<mup> Bug #1368650: adjust date and time is static <Photos:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368650>
<kadams54> rick_h_: Correct.
<kadams54> I'm editing the PR to add more context.
<rick_h_> kadams54: cool thanks. Yea some tie in from PR to bug/context is +
<kadams54> OK, initial comment/description has been fleshed out, so context will be preserved in merge commit.
<rick_h_> kadams54: ty much
<rick_h_> jcsackett: around?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I need to change to develop on precise, you mention it works with @sha?
<frankban> kadams54: thanks for taking a look at my branch
<kadams54> frankban: yup, np
<jcsackett> rick_h_: yes
<jcsackett> if you do the @sha of a commit, that works on precise.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so does it need just the sha or the url@sha?
<jcsackett> so just pick the most recent one for develop.
<rick_h_> ok ty
<jcsackett> rick_h_: "https://github.com/name/juju-gui.git @sha"
<rick_h_> ah the space dammit
<luca> rick_h_: did I send an email out last week about the added services sidebar?
<rick_h_> luca: yes
<rick_h_> luca: and I've got it put away atm 
<rick_h_> luca: but will break it down later this week
<rick_h_> luca: we had a quick chat on it I think
<luca> rick_h_: ok, I was just looking for it and couldn’t find it in my email so was just wondering hehe
<luca> rick_h_: no worries
<luca> rick_h_: could you tell me what I called the email? lol
 * rick_h_ goes to look
<rick_h_> luca: hmm, not sure. The one I find now is back Aug 13th
<luca> rick_h_: I think I possibly just spoke to you about it but didn’t actually email
<luca> rick_h_: so I’ll email it out now then :)
<rick_h_> luca: ok, I remember seeing two images
<rick_h_> figured they came in email 
<luca> rick_h_: yeah, I showed them to you in IRC
<rick_h_> oh, then ok
<kadams54> guihelp: anyone know where juju logs are stored on OS X?
<rick_h_> kadams54: juju log? 
<rick_h_> kadams54: what are you doing/getting a log for?
<frankban> kadams54: what logs? local env? 
<rick_h_> kadams54: if it's a bootstrap issue add --debug to the bootstrap command
<rick_h_> kadams54: if you're deploying something there's debug-log and unit logs on the unit coming up
<kadams54> rick_h_, frankban: I've found tailing the logs to be helpful when setting the gui source
<kadams54> Yeah, the unit logs
<frankban> kadams54: so juju debug-log -e ec2 should do the trick
<kadams54> debug-log reports 'Output from "make distfile" sent to /var/log/juju/make-distfile…'
<rick_h_> kadams54: right so that means it's running the tarball generation/etc
<kadams54> I'm assuming I'd need to juju ssh -e mytest to see the contents of that log?
<rick_h_> kadams54: right
<rick_h_> juju ssh juju-gui/0
<rick_h_> it's basically a 'be patient' log line
<rick_h_> it takes a bit
 * rick_h_ is waiting at that same line heh
<rick_h_> hatch: around?
<rick_h_> hatch: makyo_ I need a volunteer for a hot orange box bug please
<rick_h_> hatch: makyo_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1369576
<mup> Bug #1369576: juju-gui MV shows subordinate services as unplaced units <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369576>
<kadams54> frankban: All done with QA. You're good to go.
<frankban> kadams54: thanks!
<hatch> rick_h_:  I am
<hatch> odd though I am not getting dings...
<rick_h_> hatch: please see bug ^ asap please
<rick_h_> hatch: I assume it's a small part of how we identify unplaced units as missing on attribute
<rick_h_> hatch: ping me when you have a fix up please and will qa/land so we can unblock for demo shots/etc
<hatch> sure - do we have a running instance I can see? 
<rick_h_> hatch: will post a screenshot in a sec, I'm installing a screenshot tool
<hatch> oh ok so I'm going to have to fix it blind? haha
<rick_h_> hatch: I list out 4 sub services. Add wordpress and ntp subordinate and see how it shows?
<hatch> yup on it
<rick_h_> hatch: I mean if it all works in sandbox then ok, but it's not quite blind
<rick_h_> hatch: https://www.dropbox.com/s/oitc0icdf6oruu9/Selection_001.png?dl=0
<hatch> sandbox does not show the sub in the unplaced units column....spinning up local
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<hatch> rick_h_:  did you get the orangebox at your place?
<hatch> welcome fabrice
<fabrice> hatch: thanks !
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, sitting at it right now
<rick_h_> been working on getting it setup all morning and let the bugs and fun begin
<rick_h_> hatch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8350773/ is the dump of the services object
<hatch> rick_h_: awesome...you take any selfies? rick and oranebox in the car....rick and orange box eating breakfast..... :P 
<rick_h_> no, was going to when I get MV up and running do a little pic saying "Tired of looking at juju status...we've got something good coming just for you"
<rick_h_> but then it looks fugly because of these subordinates and I'm in go go go debug mode
<hatch> it should be named.....Obey 
 * rick_h_ goes on to keep testing stuff
<hatch> :)
<hatch> ok I think I found where to fix this...just need the real env to test
<hatch> rick_h_:  new bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1369588
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, makyo_ can you look? It seems related to your remove relation UX/etc you were doing
<hatch> rick_h_: also I cannot reproduce on local....how did you get those ntp units to be unplaced?
<rick_h_> hatch: deployed via the deployer (a bundle) and then I simply loaded the page
<hatch> hmm ok lemme see if I have to deploy them
<hatch> oh geeze deploying the ghost relation didnd't work
<hatch> and then making the relationi post deploy locked up the gui...
<rick_h_> jcsackett: going to file this new bug your way. sorry but want to shake these orangebox bugs out while I've got it today/tmorrow
<rick_h_> jcsackett: guessing there's a missed event stopper in the drop there
<jcsackett> rick_h_: this subordinate thing?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: no, different one
<hatch> jujugui where is the gui source located on the instance again? /me can't remember
<jcsackett> rick_h_: link?
<frankban> hatch: /var/lib/juju-gui/juju-gui IIRC
<hatch> thx
<rick_h_> jcsackett: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1369593
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i see. i'll check if i can reproduce on a non orangebox live env; otherwise this could be a fun one.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yes, please check locally, or check ec2
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I think ec2 should be similar
 * jcsackett nods
<rick_h_> kadams54: one for your next card please https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1369601
<kadams54> rick_h_: rgr
<hatch> blarg I can't even create a relation between a service and a subordinate.... rick_h_ this is going to take a bit longer than expected
<rick_h_> hatch: understood
<hatch> juju-info relation added between wordpress and wordpress
<hatch> *facepalm*
<rick_h_> hatch: can you not create it in the cli or the gui or both?
<hatch> yeah via the cli works
<hatch> but I still don't get unplaced units
<hatch> maybe it has to be done via a bundle...
<hatch> rick_h_: stupid q   but there are no errors in the console right?
<rick_h_> console is disabled 
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> hatch: nothing I can tell atm
<hatch> rick_h_: ok np....there are a few things I can try still then I'll have to put together a bundle and try that
<hatch> ahah I got it
<rick_h_> hatch: :/ ok but really you can't relate a subordinate via cli?
<hatch> w00t
<hatch> well I can reproduce it
<rick_h_> hatch: yay
<rick_h_> ish
<hatch> no I can create the sub relation via the cli...cannot via the gui
<hatch> will create a new bug
<hatch> for that
<hatch> apparently we didn't test subordinates
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> yea, we never do :/
<rick_h_> but it's blocking me getting a single screenshot of the real stuff here so guess it's time to look
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1369606
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1 go time
<rick_h_> kadams54: ^ 
<rick_h_> frankban: ^
<rick_h_> fabrice: the hangout url is in teh calendar item
<fabrice> yep coming
 * makyo_ steps out for a few
<urulama> rick_h_: what about cloudfoundry demo? i remember ben talking about CF bundle
<hatch_> rick_h_: just to confirm - we never want to show ubordinates in the mv?
<hatch_> urulama: ME FIRST!!
 * urulama hides :D
<hatch_> haha
<kadams54> rick_h_: I'm not able to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1369601 - tried both locally and on ec2
 * hatch_ got no sleep last night....someone kept texting me last night to "go smoke a dub" 
<hatch_> blocked number....wouldn't stop texting
<kadams54> hatch_: no do not disturb feature on your phone?
<hatch_> kadams54: I needed the alarm to still go off in the morning
<kadams54> iPhone's doesn't prevent alarm from going off, just prevents others from contacting via phone or text.
<hatch_> but I haven't set up the 'important' people for dnd either...I shoud probably do that
<hatch_> kadams54: tbh I have no idea...I've never used it...I just assumed
<kadams54> hatch_: my dnd turns off at 7 AM. Alarm goes off at 6:51 AM :-)
<hatch_> haha nice... so can you set 'important' people for the dnd?
<rick_h_> urulama: oh hmm, will see if that's on here
<rick_h_> hatch_: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch_: they're kind of nutty as they're on every instance and so we agreed (for now) that subordinates aren't on mv
<rick_h_> kadams54: k, looking at what i did again
<hatch_> ok sounds good
<rick_h_> kadams54: hmm, yea does it every time. duplicated it in the sandbox on comingsono
<rick_h_> kadams54: jump back in standup?
<kadams54> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> jujgui are you supposed to be able to destroy a machine with services on it?
<kadams54> rick_h_: I think you can destroy an uncommitted one and then the services go back to being unplaced units. Seems like JC worked on that card awhile back. Not sure about uncommitted.
<rick_h_> yea, this is a committed/running machine. Working backwards, first unit, then container see if I can get to machihne
<kadams54> Wow, we have both token-container.[js|handlebars] and container-token.[js|handlebars]
<rick_h_> lol but of course
<hatch_> rick_h_: if you have deployed services then you have to remove the services first before destroying the machine
<hatch_> we don't have a --force enabled in the GUI
<rick_h_> ok yea, you have to remove the units, and then the containers, and then the machine
<hatch_> rick_h_: do we want to show subordinates in the machine/container columns? atm subordinates don't have their machines set
<rick_h_> hatch_: no, I don't think we show them in either location 
<fabrice> going to care of family now, hopefully come back this evening tty soon
<rick_h_> hatch_: for MV, subordinates don't show atm and we can address it post-release if it turns into an issue
<hatch_> rick_h_:  ok np I'm just trying to pick the best place to fix this
<rick_h_> hatch_: understood
 * rick_h_ goes to the dr apt biab
<hatch_> ok so the real issue (5 whys) is that the unit doenst get it's subordinate status set
 * hatch_ is just talking outloud
<kadams54> jujugui is it ever possible to have a machine that's got a different committed/uncommitted state than its root container?
<jcsackett> kadams54: i don't think so.
<jcsackett> the root container *is* the machine.
<kadams54> jcsackett: sure doesn't seem like it ought to be
<kadams54> OK, I'm going to go ahead and assume that's true and leave a comment in the code: "jcsackett said this was OK"
 * jcsackett laughs
<hatch_> kadams54: the root container doesn't exist...just like jcsackett said :) 
<kadams54> guihelp: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/552 is ready for QA and review <-- I think this is an orange box one?
<hatch_> frankban: so when the units delta comes in ntp's service shows it as NOT being a subordinate...but then the GUI shows it as a subordinate...do you know if services subordinate statuses are updated after the initial services delta?
<frankban> hatch_: service info is updated each time something changes, I can take a look at juju-core to check whether the subordinate flag is sent later, but I'd guess you already know the answer
<hatch_> yeah...so this is kind of a problem heh
<hatch_> but I guess I can add something in the handler to go through it's units to mark them as subordinates
<hatch_> odd that it's not send originally
<hatch_> because a service can't ever change from a subordinate
<hatch_> ahh when the service is created it doesn't send us the information
<hatch_> and we don't have the charm information yet either
<Makyo> jujugui quick review/qa on asterisks in inspector: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/547
<kadams54> heading out for a run, bbiab
<hatch_> frankban: would you be able to take a look to see if we could get the services subordinate status when we get the data? It looks like the only way we know about it is because we compare against the charm
<hatch_> I'm guessing there is a reason why this information was missing though...
<frankban> hatch_: taking a look at the code
<hatch_> thanks - I'm assuming this because there isn't a single ws frame with the subordinate status in it
<frankban> hatch_: I confirm the is_subordinate info is not included in serviceInfo. also unitInfo does not have that information. I guess that's because the is_subordinate is actually an attribute on the charm, rather than the service
<hatch_> yeah....see I can easily fix this bug by doing cross db queries....but that just feels wrong when we should really have this information available on the unit
<hatch_> ok np thanks for looking, I'll keep on trying to find the best place to add this info
<frankban> hatch_: np, FWIW the service has a charmUrl, and it should not be hard in theory to add the information you need in _setDefaultsAndCalculatedValues
<hatch_> frankban: at that point we don't have the charm info yet
<hatch_> heh
<hatch_> it's an unfortunate sequence of events it seems
<frankban> hatch_: oh, so we need to know if a unit is from a subordinate charm, in the machine view, but we call charmInfo only when the charm is displayed in the inspector, something like that?
<hatch_> frankban:  well I haven't ironed out the exact sequence of events but when mv is rendered the units do not have subordinate information but the services do
<hatch_> so I'm trying to find where the services get updated with that information
<hatch_> but not having much luck
<hatch_> frankban:  if you know where that happens I'm totally open for input haha
<frankban> hatch_: I suppose models/charms.js?
<hatch_> right i just can't find where it updates the service
<hatch_> np I'll find it
<hatch_> :)
<hatch_> it's in these 100k lines somewhere :)
<frankban> :-)
<frankban> hatch_: I am looking as well, and it's really not clear when and above all IF the "subordinate" service attr is set
<hatch_> frankban: exactly - it appears to be done as a side effect somewhere heh
<frankban> hatch_: surely it is set when a ghost service is created
<hatch_> frankban:  but the ghost service isn't created when it comes over the delta
<frankban> hatch_: it seems something happens when handling endpoints in store/endpoints.js
<frankban> hatch_: done for the day, good luck and have a nice evening!
<hatch_> thanks you too, cya tommorow
<kadams54> Why is it that I never see any API requests on my sandbox in web inspector? I would expect to see some WebSockets requests to go through… (Note that this is in Chrome Canary.)
<kadams54> Does the fakeenv prevent that?
<hatch_> kadams54: I'm not sure I understand
<hatch_> sandbox simulates juju
<hatch_> so it doesn't need to make any reqyests
<kadams54> OK, sorry, for some reason I had it in my head that fakebackend.js was running in Node on the server, but it looks like it runs in the client instead.
<hatch_> ohh....yeah we only use node for devtools
<hatch_> the guiserver backend is python
<kadams54> You're talking about in a real env, right?
<hatch_> yeah
<hatch_> on jujucharms for example it's 100% client side
<hatch_> and for being single threaded still scales to thousands of units :)
<rick_h_> jujugui back andd all
<rick_h_> kadams54: comment on your pr but looks good thanks for the update
<hatch_> rick_h_:  I'm still working on the fix for the bug - getting closer
<rick_h_> hatch_: awesome
<hatch_> it can be fixed trivially - but a real fix goes all the way back to delta parsing 
<hatch_> so the real fix takes more time :)
<rick_h_> hatch_: hmm, do we need to have a chat on it then? 
<rick_h_> hatch_: I need a 'visible' fix today if we can get a hack up
<hatch_> sure standup?
<hatch_> rick_h_:  the mass scale up UI in mv shows that you can add extra units for subordinates....do we have a bug for this already? I thought we did but I can't find it
<rick_h_> hatch_: good call, will add one
<rick_h_> going to file a drive by in there as well. I think it should be alphabetical. I don't recall why we didn't
<rick_h_> kadams54: go ahead and ship your branch and I'll do qa when I update the gui here in a few
<kadams54> rick_h_: trying to figure out the CI test failure
<rick_h_> kadams54: ah cool
<hatch_> somehow I managed to bork the xy annotations in my env making it so that the GUI will no longer render stuff
<rick_h_> wheeee
<hatch_> {"Type":"Client","Request":"SetAnnotations","Params":{"Tag":"service-wordpress","Pairs":{"gui-x":"NaN","gui-y":"NaN"}},"RequestId":15}
<hatch_> not sure how to recover from this besides destroy the whole env?
<rick_h_> set it?
<rick_h_> oh, or you mean if that's there it won't place at all?
<hatch_> I can set annotations?
<hatch_> yeah the gui just throws errors so nothing gets rendered to the canvas
<hatch_> guess this is another bug...it should fail gracefully heh
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> need some steps to reproduce before we can file it though
<hatch_> ssh into box, open js file, create syntax error in juuuuust the right spot
<hatch_> :)
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch_> crap oh well tearing down...
<rick_h_> ok then we can leave that as a low thing to fix one day 
<hatch_> rick_h_:  I need to grab some lunch - here is the patch if you'd like to give it a go https://gist.github.com/hatched/daab82c9b132f38ed406
<rick_h_> hatch_: can you push it into a branch I can set in the gui?
<hatch_> should work for switching from service to mv and loading right into mv
<hatch_> oh sure
<rick_h_> hatch_: rgr
<hatch_> rick_h_: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/554
<hatch_> rick_h_: https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui.git sub-unplaced-1369576
<hatch_> it busted when I was doing the qa so I am not 100% sure but should work for the photos :)
<hatch_> will finish it up as soon as I get back....just starving
<hatch_> haha
<kadams54> rick_h_: got the test failure straightened out and shipping.
<kadams54> rick_h_: FYI, I also have a time off request heading your way soon.
<rick_h_> kadams54: awesome ty
<hatch_> hey rick_h_ did that fix get you going?
<rick_h_> otp atm
<jcsackett> rick_h_: have you tried orangebox with the trusty charm, or just precise?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: it's only precise because that's what it runs atm
<jcsackett> rick_h_: dig; i reproduced on precise, was working on the bug with root containers. switch to a deployment with the trusty charm b/c it's easier to work with branches, and discovered (at least on ec2) you can't drop at all.
<jcsackett> (at least in google-chrome)
<rick_h_> jcsackett: hmm, that's odd that they're diff
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i concur. i haven't dug into that occurence yet, but made a note to look further into it when i'm done with this bug.
<jcsackett> for now i'll work with sha1s on precise.
<hatch_> jcsackett: what bug r u working on?
<jcsackett> hatch_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1369593
<mup> Bug #1369593: dropping an unplaced unit on the root container of a new machine in MV reloads the page <juju-gui:In Progress by jcsackett> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369593>
<hatch_> interesting - I've never had that happen
<hatch_> nor not being able to drop
<jcsackett> hatch_: real env only.
<jcsackett> hatch_: if you have a real env running the trusty gui charm, i would love to see if it's reproducible.
<jcsackett> (ec2, to be the same setup)
<hatch_> sorry I don't atm but will soon
<hatch_> local though
<hatch_> jcsackett: in local I can't even drop on the root container if i'ts uncommitted
<hatch_> heh
<hatch_> no error
<jcsackett> hatch_: on trusty?
<hatch_> yup;
<jcsackett> yeah, that's what i saw too.
<jcsackett> they're not droppable at all in develop now. no idea why.
<jcsackett> hatch_: is a container?
<hatch_> I recall seeing a bug around this - it's because we disabled dropping to create containers when not on maas
<jcsackett> or is drag-and-drop broken across everything.
<jcsackett> aaaah.
<hatch_> so I'm guessing it's because of that
<jcsackett> can you drop on the machine token?
<hatch_> trying
<hatch_> nope but I can drop on the machine header
<jcsackett> hrm. so it's not precise/trusty. it's a commit that's landed in the last day.
<jcsackett> because i've now updated and on precise i'm seeing the same behavior.
<hatch_> well I'm going to get back to working on my fix 
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ^ i'm going to pursue this b/c it now blocks the bug you filed.
<hatch_> lemme know if you need another test dummy
<rick_h_> jcsackett: rgr
<jcsackett> hatch_: will do.
<hatch_> man I wish it was faster to pull down and switch branches heh
<jcsackett> hatch_: +1
<hatch_> there must be a way to fetch a diff from what's in the charm and what you want to fetch then run the build
<hatch_> in theory that would only take a couple mins at most
<hatch_> (assuming it's possible)
<jcsackett> so, i'm seeing a note that "we don't allow hulk smash" now in the machine view's set droppable code. is that accurate?
<jcsackett> rick_h_, hatch_ ^
<jcsackett> doesn't sound right.
<hatch_> jcsackett: originally yes
<hatch_> but I think we did a 180 on that
<rick_h_> yea, 180, we do allow it
<jcsackett> hm. the comment git blames from earlier this month, but i suppose it may have just been moved around.
<hatch_> jcsackett:  yeah I wish (maybe there is) a way to get a history of blames heh
<jcsackett> ok, so yeah, this is just a case that if containers aren't allowed, none of the machine tokens are made drop-able; the root container token should still be a drop target though.
<hatch_> jcsackett: agreed
<jcsackett> hatch_: we can always set container tokens to be droppable, can't we? in a situation where containers aren't supported, the *only* container tokens are going to be root containers, right?
<hatch_> hmm
<hatch_> jcsackett: the only issue I can think of is if someone were to somehow create a container
<hatch_> but as long as we make sure they can't do that via the cli or the gui then we should be ok
<jcsackett> hatch_: i mean, if they somehow create a container via the gui when they can't, that's a bug.
<jcsackett> hatch_: we can't ensure they don't via the cli though.
<hatch_> right, but if they create one by the cli (somehow) then we will render it and they will be able to drop on it
<jcsackett> hatch_: yeah.
<jcsackett> and we can't ensure that can't happen, so i'll just make sure only the roots get enabled.
<hatch_> so imho it's better to be explicit....juuuuust in case
<hatch_>  heh
<jcsackett> makes for an uglier conditional, but oh well.
<hatch_> rick_h_: ok I have finished qa'ing my 'hack' and found that it doesn't work when loading mv directly because it's rendered before we have the charm data for the service
<hatch_> so we will have to delay loading unplaced tokens until we get all of the services charm data back...which is kind of waky heh
<rick_h_> hatch_: :/
<rick_h_> ok, off the phone, wtf happened while away?
<hatch_> it...alll...went...for...shit
<hatch_> :P
<hatch_> want to hop back on a call and chat about this?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so you're good on your bug, you can always drop on the root container and that's borked atm?
<rick_h_> hatch_: k, fine but not sure my ears can take it :P
<hatch_> haha
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ^
<Makyo> jujugui quick review and QA in real env https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/555 - can be LXC, but has to be real
<hatch_> jujugui I need a single review (no qa) https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/554
<hatch_> Makyo: I can do your review now if you still need
<hatch_> woah look all the pr's
<jcsackett> rick_h_: dropping on root container didn't work, i have a commit that fixes that, and now i cannot reproduce the initial bug.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: can you try 44d19f6ecdf1efc1ce27a5f807abb563e7d93ac7 from my github repo on the orangebox, and see if you can reproduce it?
<jcsackett> (assuming you're around...)
<hatch_> he went to pick kid up a bit ago
<jcsackett> ah. i was heading back to the house then.
<hatch_> jcsackett: if you want a break can you review mine? no qa necessary
<jcsackett> hatch_: looks good.
<hatch_> word
<jcsackett> hatch_: any chance you can look at my PR? i forgot to ping in the channel earlier today.
<jcsackett> test failure on it is spurious.
 * hatch_ hulk smashes CI   "SPURIOUS THIS!!!!!"
 * jcsackett laughs
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch_>  ahoy
<hatch_> huwshimi:  I'll slowly be getting to your qa's - there were osme bugs with the orange box which were critical to get landed today
<huwshimi> hatch_: No problems
<huwshimi> Thankyou
<jcsackett> going afk all. ciao.
<hatch_> cya jcsackett
<hatch_> rick_h_: I have shipped the critical fix after a review so you should have it in develop for qa soonish
#juju-gui 2014-09-16
<hatch> huwshimi: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/550 +1
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks!
<hatch> huw #549 will conflict with develop
<hatch> you'll want to rebase
<hatch> maybe do that then I'll finish the review
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> hatch: OK no problems
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey
<hatch> huwshimi: have you moved into the garage yet?
<hatch> your office I mean ;)
<huwshimi> hatch: Not yet, might not be till after our next trip
<hatch> ahh 
<huwshimi> hatch: are you the only one that does that curly style?
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> lol I would like to think that others do too :)
<hatch> you do some funnyness with the curlies
<hatch> elses on a new line
<hatch> smushing them into the contents
<hatch> that's like two extremes
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, if you're the only one doing it we should pick a style...
<hatch> huwshimi: look how well picking a commenting style worked out
<hatch> ;)
<rick_h_> yea, let's have that one again :P
<hatch> haha 
 * rick_h_ /me ls
<rick_h_> lsbah
<rick_h_> bah
<rick_h_> lag
<huwshimi> hatch: This is why I've gone with the majority style
 * rick_h_ sets up script to throw angry email anyone uses two spaces, doesn't start a comment line with a *, or uses function(e)
<hatch> haha 
<hatch> huwshimi: you can leave it as is - if it passes the linter that's fine by me
<huwshimi> rick_h_: If you care about those things you should let us know, at the moment it's arbitrary on who does the review
<huwshimi> can be frustrating
<hatch> huwshimi: really it's implementers choice if it passes lint
<hatch> so you can tell us reviwers to go stuff it
<hatch> :D
<huwshimi> haha
<huwshimi> hatch: Also I rebased and didn't hit a conflict
<hatch> really....odd I changed some of the exact same lines lol
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yea, but it's stuff I'm passionate about that I argued for when I joined the team but was out voted. I don't want to force 'rick's way' as lead
<huwshimi> ok :)
<rick_h_> I just rant quietly on the inside :P
<huwshimi> hehe
<hatch> basically I disagree with every one of those things rick_h_ just posted too lol
<hatch> I guess that's why they invented gofmt
<rick_h_> yea, watch out the first time i have to write go code
<hatch> go fmt will lock up trying to fix everything 
<hatch> lol 
<hatch> stack overflow
<rick_h_> there will be a nuclear cleanup about an hour north of detroit 
<hatch> lol
<hatch> 'melt down caused by gofmt and a developers opinions"
<hatch> for what it's worth I also don't like gofmt 
<rick_h_> wtf, are we string sorting machine names?
<rick_h_> 0 - 1 - 10
<rick_h_> 2 - 3 - 4- 
<rick_h_> hmm, this is tricky though, once we allow naming the machines we'll have to support names. :/
<huwshimi> Probably, they are strings :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: filed a bug and aded to the board if you get looking for something else to poke at. I think you did some of the sorting code?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yeah, it's my fault :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: all good, you're right that they're strings
<rick_h_> it just feels very unnatural currently in practice
<huwshimi> yeah
<hatch> oo huwshimi is gona have to write an alphanumeric sorting algorithm
<hatch> I'm sure there are some on the googles which you can use for inspiration
<huwshimi> hatch: That's funny I'm pretty sure the card has your head on it
<hatch> lol
<hatch> is 549 updated and ready?
<rick_h_> bah, walk the list, try to parse the int, if you can...then set it as an attribute
<rick_h_> get to the end of the list and find they all parsed, then sort on the new attribute vs the name
<rick_h_> done
<rick_h_> one iteration through the list, one parseInt on xxx machine names
<hatch> not sure that will work for things like 1-foo 10-bar style names
<rick_h_> that's a string, sort it stringy then
<hatch> I suppose
<rick_h_> I just want to get pure numbers vs words right for now
<rick_h_> I think people will do apache-1 and apache-2 vs 2-apache 1-apache
<rick_h_> anyway, but we can tell about that later
<hatch> true 
<huwshimi> hatch: I've pushed up the rebased version of that branch, no changes to my code though
<rick_h_> ok, tested jc's branch, now reloading onto latest trunk
<rick_h_> switching branches is a LOT faster after the first change
<rick_h_> guess all the work is in the deps/etc required
<hatch> huwshimi: review done - a few comments around the events
<rick_h_> hatch: much nicer ty
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm hesitant to mark the bug fix committed though as we want to get a better fix?
<hatch> rick_h_: oh I suppose...
<hatch> rick_h_: be sure to pick a machine with a bunch of containers to try and fill up that third column a bit :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah thanks, I was wondering if we could do something like that, much better!
<rick_h_> hatch: hah
<rick_h_> hatch: I was thinking of trying to see if I could do the ghost blog and show 3 services, and click into machine view and see 10 machines of 10 container's each with a ghost blog :)
<rick_h_> hatch: kind of to show that sometimes service view is the clean summary of things and sometimes machine view is the more clear view
<hatch> huwshimi: yup as long as all the tokens have their bubble targets set to the mv....so just keep an eye that anywhere the token is created it has `token.addTarget(this)` assuming the token is being created in the mv
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah right, that makes sense
<hatch> rick_h_: haha I'm not sure why each machine would have multiple containers of the same service
<hatch> huwshimi: I also think addTarget is idempotent but best not to repeat it just to be safe
<rick_h_> hatch: well you can run 10 ghost nodejs instances on one hardware machine
<rick_h_> imagine it's a 6core or something
<hatch> rick_h_: ahh I didn't think of that
<hatch> yeah I don't think it does multi core by default
<rick_h_> yep
<hatch> does lxc do cpu locking?
<hatch> or would this be a openstack thing
<hatch> I would assume lxc would just share resources so the provisioning must be done with something else
<hatch> oh i think kvm does that
 * hatch is just rambling now
<huwshimi> hatch: Changes pushed
<hatch> thx
<huwshimi> doesn't appear to be picked up in github though
<huwshimi> uh, somehow it pushed it to my develop
<rick_h_> hatch: next part of your bug
<rick_h_> hatch: when I hit commit, in the summary it says "You ahve 23 unplaced units, do you want to: ..."
<hatch> oh poo
<rick_h_> hatch: added a new card for tomorrow
<rick_h_> but got a bunch of great screenshots
<hatch> excellent I definitely want to check em out
<rick_h_> so can move forward a little bit but can't go through summary/commit process yet
<rick_h_> so blocker on any video work
<hatch> yeah ok I'll jump on that first thing
<huwshimi> hatch: OK, fixed all the weirdness, changes are up
<rick_h_> hatch: got a sec to chat?
<hatch> rick_h_: actually just making supper
<hatch> gona be around in an hour?
<rick_h_> hatch: all good, we can sync tomorrow
<hatch> cool
<hatch> huwshimi: I'll also finish up your review in an hourish
<huwshimi> hatch: No problems, no hurry
<rick_h_> hatch: sent the screenshot link
<rick_h_> my middle-click stopped working all of a sudden wtf
<rick_h_> jujugui kind of cool per
<rick_h_> per
<rick_h_> bah
<rick_h_> jujugui https://plus.google.com/116120911388966791792/posts/dR3zqM6E66B kind of cool
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Any idea why the hardware details are not available?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: no :/
<rick_h_> good point, I need to look into that one next. I wonder if it's because of maas or something
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Have you ever seen hardware details?
<huwshimi> like on ec2 or anything at all?
 * rick_h_ thinks so but would have to double check
<rick_h_> yea, the hardware inf ois all set to undefined in there
<huwshimi> I have a feeling we've broken something
<rick_h_> yea, I can't get the websocket data here in FF, will have to test it out in chrome. 
 * rick_h_ adds another card
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ok, so we're not getting any constraint info in the service info. We need to see if there's a way to just get the hardware info on the machine instead
<rick_h_> oh hmm, yea there's a delta that has empty hardwareCharacteristics so not sure what we could do about it
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ok, verified there was a bug to update juju to show that hardware data: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1193998
<mup> Bug #1193998: maas provider doesn't return hardware characteristics of started instances <maas-provider> <tech-debt> <juju-core:Fix Released by axwalk> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193998>
<rick_h_> huwshimi: but the orange box is on 1.18 and doesn't have the fix
<huwshimi> hmm
<hatch> rick_h_:  huwshimi if you load the env with the service view selected then it has the machine info
<hatch> if you load with the mv then it doesnt
<rick_h_> hatch: my issue is the maas bug though
<rick_h_> hatch: verified it's getting backported today but will be in the next release 
<hatch> ohh so this is in addition to the other bug heh
<rick_h_> hatch: so just no hardware info for maas atm
<rick_h_> hatch: right
<rick_h_> this is a juju bug
<hatch> man it's all creepy crawly in here lately :)
<rick_h_> creepy crawly?
<rick_h_> oh buggy :P
<rick_h_> huwshimi: if you get a min can you review/qa https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/548 please?
<rick_h_> and if it's cool go ahead and shipit
<hatch> haha yeah
<huwshimi> rick_h_: The fix in that branch also fixes an issue I have in my current branch, expect for deployed services
<huwshimi> rick_h_: shipped it
<rick_h_> huwshimi: awesome thanks for looking
<huwshimi> np
<hatch> huwshimi: review done, +1 with some minor stuff
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks
<rick_h_> ok, time for me to head out for the night
<hatch> huwshimi: feel free to land after your updates
<hatch> yup mee too
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks
<hatch> night all
<rick_h_> hatch: get out of here, need you fresh for the deploy stage bug tomorrow :P
<huwshimi> rick_h_, hatch: night
<fabrice> good morning !
<huwshimi> fabrice: Morning
<ant__> huwshimi, morning :)
<huwshimi> ant__: Good morning!
<ant__> huwshimi, how's it going?
<huwshimi> ant__: Good thanks. Yourself>
<huwshimi> *?
<fabrice> morning
<ant__> huwshimi, all good this end thanks
<huwshimi> ant__: How long before you head on leave?
<huwshimi> well, approximately :)
<ant__> huwshimi, im off on the 24th
<ant__> only for 2 weeks though
<ant__> still have lots of hols left
<huwshimi> ant__: Ah ok, very soon!
<ant__> huwshimi, yeah b-day soon :/
<huwshimi> Night all
<frankban> rogpeppe1: morning, could you please take a look at https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/768 ?
<rogpeppe1> frankban: looking
<frankban> thanks
<rogpeppe1> frankban: i'm afraid i'm not qualified to review API implementation changes any more
<rogpeppe1> frankban: it seems reasonable to me, but perhaps it needs a new API version or something
<frankban> rogpeppe1: it's not backward incompatible, it's just about adding an additional field, but I see your point, I'll ask in #juju-dev
<urulama> frankban: i'd say it does need a new API version. just not sure if core is on them already
<rogpeppe1> urulama, frankban: if they're doing semantic versions, i guess it would be a minor version increase
<rogpeppe1> hmm, weird. my camera seems to have started working again.
<urulama> rogpeppe1: no updates or any changes?
<rogpeppe1> urulama: nope, none of the above
<urulama> interesting :)
<rogpeppe1> urulama: hurrah for modern software
<frankban> rogpeppe1: it does not seem they are using semantic versioning. AFAICT facades only have a major version number
<rogpeppe1> frankban: i have a vague recollection of that too
<rogpeppe1> frankban: i don't know what they intend to do about backwardly compatible changes then
<frankban> rogpeppe1: yeah, I'll see that in review. FWIW, I see stuff like common.RegisterFacade(
<frankban> 		"AllWatcher", 0, newClientAllWatcher,
<frankban> 		reflect.TypeOf((*srvClientAllWatcher)(nil)),
<frankban> 	)
<frankban> where 0 is the version
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> frankban: <3 thanks for that update to core
<rick_h_> it'll make our life a lot easier eventually
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, that's the idea :-)
<frankban> urulama, rogpeppe1: FYI, core api version must be increased when introducing backward incompatible changes. so apparently the logic is the same as in gopkg versions
<urulama> frankban: thanks. i suspected that, as it makes sense
<rogpeppe1> frankban: unfortunately that gives no way for a client to know if it's talking to an API with a given feature or not
<rogpeppe1> frankban: i guess it can look to see if the Subordinate field exists in the response
<frankban> rogpeppe1: yes, I guess that's the way to go
<fabrice> rick_h_: morning !? no it's time for lunch
<rick_h_> fabrice: :) 
<rick_h_> fabrice: hey, still trying to put breakfast together, quit rushing me :P
 * rick_h_ steps away to take boy to day care
<fabrice> rick_h_:  I am finished with lunch :)
<fabrice> rick_h_: but I am not rushing you
 * frankban lunches
<rick_h_> jujugui can I get a second review/qa of jcsackett's bundle work please? I'd like to test it and see if we can get a demo together for things
<rick_h_> frankban: can you peek please? ^ https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/553
<frankban> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> frankban: ty much
 * rick_h_ needs to start later. Feels like forever before everyone starts the day heh
<jcsackett> rick_h_: do we still have permission to go over the WIP limits on MV?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I'm trying ot make room, if you can help move forward a review I'd prefer that first please
<jcsackett> rick_h_: sure.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: but yes, permission granted
<rick_h_> frankban: you card in coding you got reviewed/landed?
<rick_h_> ah no, that's a different one nvm
<jcsackett> jujugui: in addition to the one rick_h_ just pinged with, i need reviews/qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/556 (it's a short one)
<rick_h_> jcsackett: looking 
<jcsackett> rick_h_: thanks.
<kadams54> jcsackett: I can take a look at both
<jcsackett> kadams54: i think frankban is looking at the first one, so just the https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/556 needs it.
<kadams54> kk
<rick_h_> jcsackett: can I talk you into swapping cards with your head on them there? The sorting I talked to huw about next up for him last night as he did the original sort
<jcsackett> rick_h_: oh, sure. meant to take my head off of that one.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: the one about the change notifications not showing in the footer would be a really nice one to figure out, probably a simple git bisect as it recently broke
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ty
<kadams54> jcsackett: just to clarify, I should only be able to drag-n-drop onto the root container of undeployed machines, right?
<jcsackett> kadams54: in an environment that doesn't support containers, correct; only the root container should be droppable.
<kadams54> jcsackett: Alright, QA is good on #556
<jcsackett> kadams54: awesome, thanks.
<kadams54> rick_h_: any cards I should be looking at? The one I'm working on right now only impacts sandboxes.
<jcsackett> kadams54: i think i misunderstood earlier--you weren't able to drop units onto a deployed root container?
<kadams54> Correct
<hatch> jcsackett: kadams54 So I can now use the GUI to drop multiple units on a single container in mv?
<kadams54> Well, belay that.
<jcsackett> pretty sure we are supposed to allow that...i don't recall that not working for me in the branch before.
<jcsackett> kadams54: ok, belaying...you double checking that, or did i misstate something...?
<kadams54> I'm double checking
<kadams54> Alright, I'm not sure what I did the first time around, but the last two times I've tried, I was able to deploy to a committed root container.
<kadams54> QA comments updated. Breathe easy, jcsackett :-)
<jcsackett> kadams54: hooray!
<jcsackett> :)
<hatch> excellent
<hatch> not being able to do that really irritated me while doing some ghost tests
<rick_h_> kadams54: looking
<rick_h_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1368588
<mup> Bug #1368588: Unplaced units show up in changelog and make the "Commit" button active <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368588>
<rick_h_> kadams54: ^ would be good I think as that would effect demo
<kadams54> k
<rick_h_> kadams54: though see if you can reproduce in a live env first. Huw found that and I know there's a bug with the chagnes not showing at all now
<kadams54> will do
<rick_h_> ty
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> hatch: Makyo if you guys are free can we meet now in there to chat demo/blog stuff
<rick_h_> jujugui anyone else is welcome to join 
<hatch> yup joining
<rick_h_> hah, standing desk motor is working a bit harder with the orangebox on the desk
<jcsackett> frankban: apologies, i was pushing another branch and i just accidentally updated the branch you're reviewing.
<frankban> jcsackett: np, I can wait
<jcsackett> frankban: well, i won't update anymore until your review is done--what got pushed only addressed comments from rick_h_.
<frankban> jcsackett: ah, ok, no problem then, thanks
<frankban> jcsackett: where is your card for this task?
<jcsackett> frankban: i was insufficiently specific about branches to push and updated *all* of my active branches.
<jcsackett> in the review lane; it was briefly in landing as i grabbed the wrong card. 
<jcsackett> yay (poorly) juggling multiple cards.
<frankban> jcsackett: cool, my name is already there
<rick_h_> jujugui call time
<rick_h_> ant__: jcsackett frankban &
<rick_h_> fabrice: ^
<frankban> jcsackett: reviewed
<jcsackett> frankban: thanks! fixing up the code now.
<jcsackett> Makyo: i've reviewed and qa'ed your asterisks branch--looks like rick_h_ was the other reviewer there, so i updated your card tags as well.
<Makyo> Cool, thanks jcsackett 
 * rick_h_ runs to appointment
<rick_h_> biab
<frankban> hatch_: where is the temporary work around for subordinates in trunk?
<hatch_> frankban:  in the initializer for the machine view p;anel.js
<hatch_> it checks each units service if it's set to a subordinate
<frankban> hatch_: and it can or cannot work right?
<hatch_> frankban: it works as long as you don't visit a /mv url directly...If you go from the service view to the mv then it works as expected
<hatch_> but if you visit the /mv directly the services charm data hasn't loaded yet by the time the token is rendered
<frankban> hatch_: ok, so this will continue to be the best guess with old version of juju
<hatch_> frankban:  yeah, not much we can do atm without refactoring the loading/rendering cycle of the mv
<frankban> hatch_: ack
<frankban> hatch_: can you confirm we don't want to show the scale up view in the inspector for subordinates?
<hatch_> correct
<hatch_> you cannot scale subordinates
<frankban> hatch_: cool, I am refactoring that part too
<kadams54> rick_h_: when you get back, we should chat.
<hatch_> frankban:  awesome
<hatch_> thanks
<kadams54> lunching
<jcsackett> frankban: i've pushed up changes. do you still have the setup for your QA issue? i believe it is resolved by the db.units.filterByMachine thing.
<frankban> jcsackett: I don't have that set up, but I can check again. I'll take a look ASAP.
<frankban> jcsackett: on a real env, trying to export a bundle I still get "Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'service' of undefined "
<frankban> jcsackett: it might be a red herring, but what happens at  line 1929 if the machine does not include any units?
<jcsackett> frankban: good catch; it should abort if a machine has no units.
<frankban> jcsackett: yeah, I guess the error I encountered depends on that
<jcsackett> actually, it should just filter machines with no units.
<jcsackett> ok, that's a quick fix.
<jcsackett> i misread your earlier qa error.
<frankban> jcsackett: could you please also add a test for existing machine without units, that's a quite common scenario (especially on local envs machine 0)
<jcsackett> frankban: yeah, i'll need to update the "filters machines" test for this.
<jcsackett> frankban: pushed.
<frankban> jcsackett: I;ll reswitch and check again asap
<jcsackett> thanks.
<hatch_> juju gui lf review and qa for an orangebox bug https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/557
<rick_h_> kadams54: back
<hatch_> rick_h_: want to qa my branch on Obey?
<hatch_> Obee
<hatch_> yeah....Obee
<kadams54> rick_h_: After looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1368588 I don't think it's a valid bug
<mup> Bug #1368588: Unplaced units show up in changelog and make the "Commit" button active <juju-gui:In Progress by kadams54> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368588>
<rick_h_> kadams54: looking
<kadams54> Either that, or I wasn't able to reproduce what Huw was seeing.
<rick_h_> kadams54: will try to qa here in a live env
<hatch_> kadams54: I believe the bug he was mentioning was fixed.....but I'm not sure by the report heh
<kadams54> I see the behavior he describes, but it's how things are supposed to work now that we're not placing units by default.
<rick_h_> kadams54: ok, so I think the bug here is more of workflow. We default to checking 'leave unplaced' and so the user can hit 'commit->comfirm' pretty easily and nothing appears to happen
<rick_h_> kadams54: so I would ask if we should default to 'leave unplaced' or not default to any value and force the user to check one or the other before hitting confirm
<rick_h_> kadams54: what are your thoughts?
<kadams54> rick_h_: I like the default we have right now, but mostly because it's very convenient for me :-)
<rick_h_> kadams54: well, let's put ourselves in the shoes of users :)
<hatch_> I like the default we have now because it's the cheapest option for the user if they misclick
<hatch_> heh
<rick_h_> kadams54: I can toss it to luca and UX and get their feedback
<kadams54> It's also hard because I implemented that, so I have a big blind spot. It would be interesting to talk to Huw and get his impressions, esp. since he wasn't a part of any of the discussions around that.
<rick_h_> hatch_: right, but they couldn't mis-click. They'd have to select one or the other if we make it selected
<rick_h_> kadams54: understood
<rick_h_> kadams54: ok, put that card in 'needs specification' and we'll do some follow up work on the best interaction for users there
<kadams54> Technically, something *does* happen… the service gets deployed. You just can't see it in machine view.
<rick_h_> kadams54: right, I understand
<frankban> guihelp: I need reviews/QA for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/558 . no rush
<kadams54> rick_h_: Anything else that's a higher priority than my happens-in-sandbox-only card?
<rick_h_> kadams54: any of the three destroy cards
<rick_h_> kadams54: I'd suggest looking at all three to make sure there's not a common theme/overlap while investigating
<kadams54> will do
<kadams54> I kinda wonder if they might all be sandbox-only bugs…
<rick_h_> kadams54: good info to find out for sure
<rick_h_> although when huw found these, I had specifically asked him to QA on ec2 and azure
<rick_h_> kadams54: so not sure they'll be sandbox only thing
<rick_h_> things
<hatch_> ywah the description isn't really complete
<rick_h_> hatch_: k, looking at your branch
<hatch_> coooooo
<hatch_> rick_h_: we could also fix these unplaced units issues by 'placing' subordinate services....but then of course they will show up in the mv....whiiiiiiiich I kind of agree with but not really sure 
<rick_h_> hatch_: understood
<rick_h_> hatch_: I think this is defintiely an experiment. I expect we'll have some feedback and debate on the subordinate thing
<hatch_> rick_h_: are there any more bugs that are critical?
<rick_h_> hatch_: no, I think the rest are just bugs we can avoid in any marketing material
<hatch_> ok cool I'll hop back on my previous card
<rick_h_> ty
<hatch_> try and get that thing finally landed heh
<frankban> jcsackett: LGTM
<frankban> and done for the day, good night all!
<rick_h_> night frankban! 
<rick_h_> hatch_: couple of notes on your review
<rick_h_> jujugui can we get a second review of hatch_'s fix to unblock the orange box please? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/557
<rick_h_> Makyo: I'd be intereted if that works with apache on the root container exposed and mysql and ghost in lxc containers on ec2
<rick_h_> Makyo: but you need the feature flag to enable that https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/551/files
<Makyo> rick_h_, working on that now.  Can't use apache yet because ghost charm doesn't have the vhost config yet
<Makyo> But haproxy will work
<rick_h_> Makyo: oh, I thought it did apache
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok cool
<rick_h_> Makyo: was it nginx?
<Makyo> rick_h_, not sure, just going by what hatch_ said when we talked through what we could do.
<rick_h_> Makyo: ah ok cool thehn
<hatch_> rick_h_: it relates to apache but apache doesn't know what to do without a vhost file
<rick_h_> hatch_: gotcha
<hatch_> kind of unfortunate it doesn't include even a default one heh
<rick_h_> hatch_: shipping your branch
<rick_h_> hatch_: thanks for the update, not sure where everyone has gone for the afternoon
<hatch_> haha, it's beer oclock maybe
<rick_h_> and the motox x won't be on verizon unlocked this time
<rick_h_> time to move on 
<hatch_> :/
<rick_h_> phone ordered, new carrier when it gets here
<rick_h_> bah guess not ordered
<rick_h_> moto site having issues 
<hatch_> heh I'm sticking with my m7 for a while
<hatch_> I'm not sure what upgrading will get me
<hatch_> I was thinking a nicer camera might be nice to have
<rick_h_> yea, the camera is a big deal, the screen update, the wooden back I didn't get to have on the first one, and the new moto action stuff 
<rick_h_> but they don't want my $$
<rick_h_> hatch_: ty for the update, qa's ok
<hatch_> awesome glad we weren't too far off on the orange box stuff
<rick_h_> nope, just trying to plan out how to record this demo now
<hazmat> rick_h_, there's a bug fix out for deployer (0.4.1) need a minor increment on juju stable ppa for deployer.. some folks on local and openstack providers are seeing regression due to differential juju behavior wrt to post bootstrap contents of jenv file by provider.
<hatch_> great
<rick_h_> hazmat: rgr, have a link to the bug to use as a track point for us?
<hazmat> rick_h_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-deployer/+bug/1368403
<mup> Bug #1368403: juju-deployer traceback AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_stat' <landscape> <juju-deployer:Fix Released by hazmat> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368403>
<rick_h_> hazmat: rgr, will look and get a package updated. Tomorrow ok?
<hazmat> rick_h_, sounds good
<hazmat> rick_h_, thanks
<rick_h_> hazmat: np
<rick_h_> hazmat: got a sec for an openstack question?
<hazmat> rick_h_, shoot
<rick_h_> hazmat: doing a video demo of machine view on the orange box with the demo openstack installed
 * hazmat nods
<rick_h_> for the demo the best thing I can think of is to bring up the two empty machines on the orangebox as two more nove-compute nodes?
<rick_h_> and manually place them on there to kind of demo 'growing your cloud' a bit?
<rick_h_> is there anything else that's normally the first thing you'd think someone would 'scale up' or something more interesting for those two machines to be as demo material?
 * rick_h_ is a bit of an openstack noob
<hazmat> rick_h_, hmm... well in bringing up the cloud itself being able to place the parts onto colocated machines is interesting
<rick_h_> hazmat: well I was going to start out with it placed via the demo script
<hazmat> rick_h_, the add-unit -n 2 nova-compute is going to be pretty similiar.. its the placement of the infrastructure for density bit that's interesting
<rick_h_> hazmat: and go through 'look at how it's placed and colocated, now let's use the new features to upgrade it a bit'
<hazmat> ic
<rick_h_> hazmat: yea, true. I was thinking of doing more rabbit nodes colocated
<rick_h_> to expand messaging bandwidth, but that seemed kind of artificial
<hazmat> rabbit clustered is okay.. its not totally artificial but i'm not sure how reliable its going to be
<rick_h_> hazmat: anything you might deploy along side the openstack stuff?
<rick_h_> that I could deploy on the two other nodes in some dense fashion and then relate into the openstacak deployment in a way that's interesting?
<hazmat> rick_h_, ceilometer + mongo
<hazmat> perhaps
<rick_h_> yea, those are in the deployment. I could remove/add them in
<rick_h_> ok, I'll play with the compute stuff for the demo. The density stuff will be more interesting in the smaller scale video/demo hatch_ and Makyo are doing. 
<rick_h_> this is more 'visualize the big' and theirs is more 'scale down things into the small'
<rick_h_> hazmat: thanks
<hazmat> rick_h_, drawing blanks atm.. the placement story via gui is primarily for custom placement/curation against limited number of machines.. the openstack overlap is primarily to the extent that people  want to deploy ostack on  a limited number of nodes. ie. above the cloud openstack is orthogonal for the most part.. another option might be just using a single maas node directly and placing a whole app st
<hazmat> ack there (mediawiki, mysql, memcached, etc). the big data stuff isn't really well suited to density placement.
<rick_h_> hazmat: rgr thanks
<rick_h_> kadams54: can you check if the background is supposed to be transparent on the services header in MV?
<rick_h_> kadams54: it seems really odd and if not, can you update that please?
<rick_h_> Makyo: frames per second on the recording? is 15 ok or should it bump to 24?
<Makyo> rick_h_, 15 is usually okay for a screencast
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok cool then
<hatch_> if it's going to be put on youtube why not record at the highest?
<rick_h_> I'm way out of practice for doing these things. 
<rick_h_> take 2!
<hatch_> *sigh* depending on where this add machine call is called from it has a different callback 
<hatch_> break time
<kadams54> rick_h_: checking…
<kadams54> rick_h_: you mean the Services tab?
<rick_h_> kadams54: yes
<rick_h_> the nav tab has a css rule setting hte background transparent and no border
<rick_h_> and that seems off per designs
<kadams54> rick_h_: Is this when the Services tab is active/selected? What should the color be?
<kadams54> I looked through the visuals in Google docs and none of them deal with what the services tab should look like when active.
<rick_h_> kadams54: true, I think it should stay white, the transparent is a bit of fail with the background/lines showing through
<kadams54> rick_h_: I could revert to white with a border, but then it loses it's "tabbish" appearance: http://cl.ly/image/2w3b470i0n1C
<rick_h_> when the MV is selected it's white and still has a border, maybe go bacak and look at the commit that added the styles there that are unsetting it
<kadams54> That is, it doesn't move to the forefront among the other tabs.
<rick_h_> and see if that had any data
<rick_h_> kadams54: by data I mean a linked bug or anything
<kadams54> Digging
<rick_h_> Makyo: around?
<kadams54> rick_h_: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/374 - doesn't appear to have a linked bug.
<rick_h_> kadams54: k, thanks for the research. will look into it
<kadams54> rick_h_: Another option (one that I'd prefer) would be to change it to #f2f2f2, which would match the canvas background: http://cl.ly/image/0J3t1C0o0q3n
<rick_h_> yea, that's not bad
<kadams54> Then the tab is clearly active but without letting the background leak through
<rick_h_> I think that's what he was going for I bet
<rick_h_> but the issue was I had a giant green relation line going through my header lol
<kadams54> :-)
<rick_h_> kadams54: k, can you move forward with that. We'll jfdi and see if anyone complains
<rick_h_> kadams54: just trivial land the change you've got in front of you?
<kadams54> jfdi?
<rick_h_> just f'ing to it :)
<rick_h_> do it
<hatch_> DO IT
<rick_h_> whoops
<hatch_> don't tell anyone but the millions who have access to the channel logs
<kadams54> Hah, urban dictionary to the rescue
<kadams54> Should I push directly to develop?
<hatch_> pssht to trunk!
<kadams54> :-b
<rick_h_> kadams54: no, do a pr and mark trivial and shipit please
<kadams54> Will od
<rick_h_> ty
<kadams54> do even
<rick_h_> Makyo: sending email to peeps, data from screencast is in the dropbox folder
<hatch_> not having the ecs update ghost models to real models is seriously causing disasters
<hatch_> like I'm surprised this works at all!
<Makyo> rick_h_, excellent, thanks
<rick_h_> jujugui feel free to listen/look (have to manually sync audio to video) and let me know if it's too bad to use
<hatch_> ok thats a little dramatic
<rick_h_> there's two of them there at the moment, might try a third depending on feedback before I return the orange box tonight
<rick_h_> hatch_: huh?
<Makyo> STandard hatch_ fare, then :)
<rick_h_> hey, I've got two screencasts showing it work!
<kadams54> lol
<hatch_> Makyo:  lol true
<Makyo> And I'm working on a third, including containerization
<hatch_> rick_h_:  how do I get the screencast?
<rick_h_> hatch_: go to the dropbox link in the email and open the ogv file and lay the audio file that goes with it and sync the two up so what you see matches what you hear
<rick_h_> hatch_: and then do a little dance and three spins and make some more coffee
<hatch_> hmm yeah no ogv file there for me
<rick_h_> no?
<hatch_> a bunch of au files
<hatch_> and two aup files
<Makyo> hatch_, they have icons.
<Makyo> One says 'orangebox maas'
<rick_h_> hatch_: go to the list view
<Makyo> Oh, just that one, whoops.
<rick_h_> hatch_: in the list view it shows up better
<rick_h_> machine-view-1.(aup/ogv) and machineview2.aup + machine-view-2.ogv
<hatch_> oh there they are
<rick_h_> I'm consistant with my naming...almost
<hatch_> odd...they just showed up while I was looking at it
<rick_h_> might have still been uploading? 
<rick_h_> little icon wasn't spinning so thought they were done
<hatch_> probably their db propagation taking a while
 * rick_h_ has to get the kiddo from school
<rick_h_> Makyo: if you can listen sooner vs later I'd appreciate it to know if I need to do one more try before I've got to leave to take it back to jcastro tonight
<Makyo> rick_h_, sure, will see about grabbing the audacity files.
<Makyo> Guess I could just save to my dropbox
<rick_h_> hmm yea tried to share with juju-gui-peeps but didn't work out
<rick_h_> so not sure. 
<hatch_> this is the first time I've used dropbox... I think I prefer drive
<rick_h_> ok, afk biab
<hatch_> ok I think I finally got it....sometimes a good break helps clear the mind
<hatch_> the indentation that the linter wants for the break; statement in switches is just odd...
<rick_h_> hatch_: :P
<hatch_> I now have to rewrite all the tests.....BUT somehow every current test didn't fail...
<rick_h_> :/
<hatch_> suspicious......vewy suspicious
<hatch_> Makyo: was it you that did the orange star thing for config changed stuff? http://imgur.com/gjPWIjh
<Makyo> hatch_, 404
<hatch_> oops sorry creating bug atm will post the link 2 secs
<Makyo> Sure
<hatch_> Makyo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1370260
<mup> Bug #1370260: Saving configuration settings creates white block and checkbox css issue <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370260>
<hatch_> reading the source it seems like this would happen heh...not sure how it worked before :)
<Makyo> Okay
<hatch_> my guess is a css conflict now
<Makyo> I don't have time for it if we're fucking with orangebox today.
<Makyo> rick_h_, the second audacity project is corrupted for me.  Can you just export WAV files for both of them?  That's all kdenlive will take, anyway.
<hatch_> yeah np just making you aware
<rick_h_> Makyo: rgr, looking
<rick_h_> Makyo: uploading to dropbox
<Makyo> rick_h_, cool, thanks
<rick_h_> darn slow upload speeds
<rick_h_> Makyo: wav file uploaded
<rick_h_> well, think it is, it's more than 44 bytes dropbox
<rick_h_> Makyo: well it should be updated soon I guess. It's done syncing according to my client
<hatch_> stepping away for a bit picking the pooch up from getting his hair cut
<Makyo> rick_h_, alright, cool.  Will grab it in a second.
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok, it's actually the 'Richard Harding's conflicted copy' one
<Makyo> Cool, got it.  Will get the videos done tonight
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok cool thanks
 * rick_h_ shuts down the orange box and teary eye'd prepares to sent it home
<Makyo> We'll miss you~
<hatch_> back
<hatch_> oh thanks Makyo
<hatch_> oh you meant Obee....
<hatch_> :'( 
<Makyo> Didn't miss you one bit, sorry.
<Makyo> :)
<hatch_> lol
<Makyo> Obee is a sandwich place out here, hard for me to shake that.
<Makyo> Well, Obee's.
<hatch_> hmm sandwitch
<hatch_> I think I'll have a leftover pork sandwich for supper tonight
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch_> morning huwshimi
<hatch_> how goes the morning?
<huwshimi> hatch_: I get to fight writing a test that I couldn't figure out yesterday :)
<huwshimi> hatch_: Some friends of mine just moved to Canada.
<huwshimi> hatch_: Turns out they're in Saskatchewan!
<huwshimi> hatch_: Not only that, but they're in Saskatoon!
<hatch_> huwshimi: no way?
<huwshimi> hatch_: I've known they were moving there for 6 months or so, but I had no idea where to
<hatch_> haha so are they moving here for industry jobs?
<huwshimi> (known they were moving to Canada)
<huwshimi> hatch_: I think the guy has a job as a biologist at a university or something there
<hatch_> ahh very cool
<hatch_> so have they moved?
<huwshimi> hatch_: His contract expired so they looked around for similar jobs and ended up over there.
<huwshimi> hatch_: yeah they moved a few weeks ago
<hatch_> haha that's awesome
<hatch_> small damn world
<huwshimi> yep
<hatch_> see it is a real place :P
<huwshimi> hatch_: Still doesn't make me believe the place exists though
<huwshimi> haha
<hatch_> rofl
<hatch_> wow that's crazy....
<hatch_> huwshimi:  I'm going to be putting in some sporadic OT today....trying to get this stupid branch done - so if you need anything just ping
<huwshimi> hatch_: Sure, I'm about to propose a branch that I have no idea if it is doing things in an even remotely sane way, so that'll probably need a review :)
<hatch_> haha sounds like a plan
<huwshimi> hatch_: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/560
<hatch_> huwshimi: looks good just some trivial comments
<hatch_> I haven't qad yet
<huwshimi> hatch_: Ah great, thanks!
#juju-gui 2014-09-17
<rick_h_> it's so quiet here without the fan hum of the orange box lol
<huwshimi> haha
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey :)
<hatch_> huwshimi: so your branch code looks good, will qa in a bit
<huwshimi> hatch_: Thankyou!
<hatch_> rick_h_:  we'll want to make sure this gets fixed before we ship https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1370260
<mup> Bug #1370260: Saving configuration settings creates white block and checkbox css issue <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370260>
<rick_h_> hatch_: rgr
<hatch_> service icons on the canvas should have the blue outline when they are deleted too
<hatch_> I actually thought they did at some point
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so in that bug, there's actually something to commit
<rick_h_> huwshimi: what you run into is that by default, there's the idea of 'leave unplaced'
<rick_h_> so even though you hit the buttons, by default it didn't do things
<rick_h_> huwshimi: let me know if it makes no sense and I'll screenshare/walk you through it
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Oh right, because of the radio button to auto place in the summary!
<rick_h_> huwshimi: right
<rick_h_> it defaults to 'leave unplaced'
<rick_h_> so that's still there, uncomitted, ready for the go-word
<rick_h_> so what we can chat with UX about is forcing you to pick one option or the other
<rick_h_> at which point it's explicit
<rick_h_> or something else
<rick_h_> or just let it be and it's part of 'learning machine view'
<hatch_> every one of those lines started with 2 characters and a space
<rick_h_> huh?
<hatch_> the last 6 lines
<rick_h_> oh, I'm talking in terms of (/me scrambles for engligh lessons from school)
<rick_h_> yay comma for breaking the pattern!
<hatch_> lol
<hatch_> I am researching active javascript analysis
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<hatch_> fyi - js sucks 
<hatch_> there are a billion ways to do everything
<rick_h_> hmm, they were a conjunction, a preposition, and something else
<rick_h_> yes, which is why YUI was a good thing :P
<rick_h_> please let someone smarter than us tell us what to do, as long as it doesn't suck too bad
<hatch_> yeah...like jeesh even just the # of ways to create a function 
<rick_h_> and if it sucks, I retain the right to be cranky about it to no end
 * hatch_ is still voting for dart....I'm slowly turning people behind your back
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch_> there will be a Dart mutany at one of our Friday meetings 
<rick_h_> if I have to declare a type I'll mutiny
<hatch_> lol - can a single person mutiny? 
<rick_h_> hah! "fine, you guys find yourself a new captain of this boat, I'm jumping overboard!"
<hatch_> refuse to obey the orders of a person in authority.
<hatch_> I had to google that
<hatch_> lol
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch_> you're kind of in luck you
<hatch_> though
<hatch_> you don't write much code anymore so really....it wouldn't be that much type writing :P
<rick_h_> you're not helping
<hatch_> see I'm slowly turning you too
<hatch_> pretty soon you'll be pushing for dart and you won't know what happened
<rick_h_> no, you're not helping the situation where I want to throttle someone
<hatch_> lol
<hatch_> did you see docker raised $40M?
<hatch_> that they don't plan on spending yet haha
<rick_h_> yay them
<rick_h_> they rewriting stuff in dart? :P
<rick_h_> starting next year though I hear
<hatch_> yeah, not sure what they are going to do with all that money....compete with coreos? heh
<hatch_> actually I could totally see writing a host os as a possible direction for them
<rick_h_> all I know is machine view is sweet, playing with it on the orange box made me smile
<hatch_> yep - and now that you can hulk smash on the root container
<hatch_> the 'issues' now are pretty minimal
<rick_h_> we'll open it up
<rick_h_> I was just talking to juju-core guys about opening up manual placement on azure 
<rick_h_> and if the ec2 network stuff lands this cycle
<rick_h_> it'll just get better and better
<hatch_> yep - oh that will be so awesome running in real lxc's
<rick_h_> and the added services bar will be sweet when you can show/hide relation lines and services
<hatch_> yup
<hatch_> the gui is a rockin rool
<hatch_> tool even
<rick_h_> add in debug log and we'll have some cool stuff this cycle on the gui 
<rick_h_> if we can get those down before end of Oct
<hatch_> we'll be able to take a 2 month holiday?
<rick_h_> huh?
<hatch_> oh I thought we were doing the 'finish each others sentence thing'
<hatch_> :)
<rick_h_> :P
 * hatch_ navigates to https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/devtools
 * rick_h_ goes to clean the house for the cleaners in the morning
<rick_h_> see you all tomorrow
<rick_h_> huwshimi: you good on bugs and such atm?
<hatch_> night
<rick_h_> ugh, we've still got to get changeset stuff and conflict stuff going
<rick_h_> so many bugs
<hatch_> we have written a crazy amount of code in the past many months :)
<hatch_> probably should have been like 3 releases haha
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yep all good. Night
<hatch> yikes parallels decided it was going to explode into a million peces
<hatch> pieces
<rick_h_> ruh roh, my new sign it's past time to go to bed is seeing urulama join
<rick_h_> morning party people
<frankban> morning all
<urulama> morning, frankban
<fabrice> frankban: morning
<frankban> guihelp: anyone available for a second review (no QA) for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/558 ? thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: I'll look
<frankban> rick_h_, hazmat: deployer 0.4.1 is published in the juju stable PPA
<hazmat> frankban, grazie
<frankban> prego ;-)
<rick_h_> frankban: <3 ty much sir
<jcsackett> rick_h_: so, regarding those popups, i have not been able to find a commit where they worked; are you sure they were working recently?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: these are the little notifications over the "n changes" thing in the left hand of the deployer bar, right?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: right, it would say "added 3 units" and such when you scaled up
<jcsackett> rick_h_: yeah. i've gone back a week, 2 weeks, a month, 2 months, not working--i'm curious if you can recall *when* you saw them working recently.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ok,  well guess time to just jump in. There should be a nice little message in the footer when you make a chance. 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: :/ well I guess the last time I can be 100% was there was a branch to aggregate those messages
<rick_h_> so if you added 10 units it would show "added a unit" 10x and kadams54 I think did a branch to consolidate those to one
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ah, i remember that. i think i can find that merge.
<kadams54> jcsackett: let me know if you want some help tracking that down.
<jcsackett> kadams54: it was this one, right? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/485
<kadams54> Yeah, that's the one.
<jcsackett> unfortunately, while it does what it says on the tin "10 units in the summary" there's no notication in the bar, just a switch from n to n+10. :/
<rick_h_> jcsackett: huh?
<jcsackett> i would really like to find a commit where this was working--i remember it working, and i don't think i'm hallucinating.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: css staleness issue?
<rick_h_> or something causing you to not see it work while moving backwards? 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: make clean-all && make again?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i regenerated css and cleared my cache, but yeah, i'll give that a try.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: worth an inspection ofe the html down there and looking for it as well
<rick_h_> though it's only there a few seconds, 5 I think
 * fabrice  is picking up the kids
<hatch> jujugui does anyone know if you CAN deploy just a service via the CLI? Or is that only possible via the API? -n 0 doesn't work
<jcsackett> hatch: i think it's just a gui thing.
<rogpeppe1> hatch: -n 0 *should* work on the command line
<hatch> ok so just via the api then?
<rogpeppe1> hatch: if it doesn't, it's a bug
<hatch> error: --num-units must be a positive integer
<hatch> doesn't look like a bug
<hatch> juju deploy wordpress -n 0
<rogpeppe1> hatch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1262750
<mup> Bug #1262750: support deploy with -n 0 <deploy> <manual-provider> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262750>
<hatch> oh well then! :)
<hatch> thanks rogpeppe1
 * rick_h_  changes locations back to the house afk
<hatch> jujugui can we get another review on huws branch https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/560
<kadams54> hatch: I can take a look
 * fabrice|afk is back
 * rick_h_ is back
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 10 kanban please
<hatch> rick_h_: r u doing the review on frankban's branch or would you like me to?
<rick_h_> hatch: I have not, feel free please
<hatch> will do
<rick_h_> ty
<frankban> thanks hatch, fabrice: would you like to take a look too? ^^^ 
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 2 go go go
<rick_h_> Makyo: frankban ^
<rick_h_> fabrice: ^
<hatch> yesterday I bought a top for my future geekdesk from ikea....$40 yeeeaaahhhh
<rick_h_> ok, that was fun :P
<rick_h_> hatch: woot!
<hatch> got to wait untill next cc bill to order the actual desk haha
<hatch> but this saves me about $300
<hatch> so pretty pumped about that
<rick_h_> yea, I think getting it sanss top is the way to go
<hatch> rick_h_:  you have a geekdesk right?
<rick_h_> yep
<rick_h_> it was cranky when I kept changing standing/sitting with the heavy orangebox on it 
<hatch> they r the only ones with a crossbrace it seams so it was a pretty clear winner for stability
<hatch> lol I bet
<rick_h_> yea, it's really solid ime
<rick_h_> Makyo: let me know if you need a hand or anything we can help with for video stuff and thanks for doing that!
<hatch> I'm going to go for the Max - want those presets :)
<rick_h_> jujugui luca said his bugs were the bugs we'd already gotten out in his orange box QA so yay!
<rick_h_> hatch: meh, overrated
<hatch> awesome!
<luca> :)
<rick_h_> every time I change keyboards and such I have to adjust height
<Makyo> rick_h_, np, thanks!
<rick_h_> am I in shoes, sandals, just a standing mat
<rick_h_> the presets don't seem worth it to me
<rick_h_> it's not like there's just two good positions
<rick_h_> taking notes, go up higher with a pen/notepad
<hatch> ahh - well atm I'm using an old dvd player box to prop up my keyboard 
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> heh, yea don't do that
<rick_h_> anyway, up to you but I've never missed the presets on mine
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> it is a $200 savings
<hatch> mannnnnn
<rick_h_> yea, it's why I mention it. There's a big weight upgrade I think on the maxx, but didn't need that either
<rick_h_> just have lcds, keyboards, speakers, maybe 100#
<hatch> lazyPower: https://github.com/erming/shout/issues/159 :)
<lazyPower> hatch: looks like a revamped subway
<hatch> lazyPower: I have no idea what those words mean
<lazyPower> https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway
<lazyPower> and there is a subway charm.. even though subway is defunct
<lazyPower> or... it was...
<lazyPower> i see a commit from 4 days ago
<hatch> oh cool, looks like it is under development now
<hatch> https://jujucharms.com/precise/subway-4/
<hatch> that one?
 * rick_h_ goes to locate food stuffs
<hatch> frankban: review done
<frankban> ty
<hatch> kadams54: how goes the review of huws branch?
<kadams54> hatch: I ran across another bug while reviewing his branch and got distracted…
<hatch> oh so it's no good?
<kadams54> hatch: not sure yet…
<kadams54> After I placed a service, I clicked on the deploy button and expected to see the "You have uncommitted units" notification in the deploy summary.
<kadams54> It wasn't there
<hatch> what service? 
<hatch> was the unit already placed?
<kadams54> wordpress
<kadams54> And no, the unit should not have been placed
<kadams54> I dragged the service to the canvas and then clicked on the deploy button
<kadams54> In machine view, I can see the unit in the unplaced units column
<kadams54> But it still doesn't trigger the notification in the deploy summary
<hatch> odd...
<hatch> lemme see
<hatch> if i can reproduce
<hatch> this on sandbox?
<kadams54> hatch: never mind… seems like it was a caching issue in my browser.
<hatch> oh ok...odd caching issue
<jrwren_> rick_h_: do you know if I'm supposed to QA ant's PR?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: you're not reviewing https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/562 are you? just responding to frankban?
<rick_h_> jrwren_: not until he fixes the deps
<rick_h_> jcsackett: no, just replying as there was some back conversation with huw and I on doing a partial fix for now
<hatch> kadams54: you use canary all the time right? what devtools features do you use that make it worth while?
<kadams54> hatch: I wouldn't say there's anything specific right now… it's just the ability to have access to the latest and greatest. Plus I've never run into problems, both in terms of stability and in terms of just normal dev work, with it.
<frankban> rick_h_: I am ok with the partial fix (i.e. not handling the new10 or 1/lxc/10 cases). But AFAICT comparator should not return different types, because JS implicit conversions are a mess
<kadams54> Source maps, workspaces, etc. all hit canary first.
<frankban> rick_h_: that's why I suggested to zero fill the numbers and just return strings, but there are other solutions I guess
<rick_h_> frankban: sorry, not saying anything against your solution. 
<rick_h_> frankban: +1 your comments
<frankban> rick_h_: ack, cool and thanks for the background on that task
 * hatch lunching
<rick_h_> Makyo: call?
<Makyo> 1sec. finishing recording
<Makyo> ccccccdiltnnkdhcknkvtldcvivtbdigihvjjhckhrhu
<Makyo> Good.
<Makyo> rick_h_, shared video through drive
<rick_h_> Makyo: ty!
<rick_h_> Makyo: any chance we can turn the single channel into dual?
<rick_h_> :/
<Makyo> rick_h_, sure, give me a sec.  I though kdenlive had done that.
<rick_h_> Makyo: sorry, let me know if it's something I can do and save you bandwidth/upload again
<rick_h_> Makyo: <3 this looks great
<Makyo> rick_h_, will just be smarter about it next time.  Though in the future, audacity project files aren't that useful, just exporting to wav or mp3 is fine.
<rick_h_> Makyo: cool yea lesson learned there sorry
 * frankban grabs some food
<rick_h_> jujugui I have to run. call from day care about the boy. if you need anything hit me up on my phone
<hatch> jujugui could I get a couple of you to favourite/rt if you like this tweet so that it gets 'bigger' in my feed https://twitter.com/FromAnEgg/status/509353161078087680 thx
<hatch> thanks guys :)
<jrwren_> hatch: i can't retweet it if i don't believe in it. :p  j/k
<hatch> lol
<frankban> guihelp: I need reviews/QA for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/563 . anyone still on line? thanks!
<hatch> frankban: heh yeah I'm here for 2.5more h
<hatch> :)
<frankban> heh, 22:28 pm here, it feels so intimistic
<hatch> lol
<hatch> why r u working so late?
<frankban> I started late today
<hatch> ohh
<frankban> I am moving to another house, so, not a quiet time
<hatch> thought you pulled the jujucore short straw for working late :)
<frankban> :-)
<hatch> oh yeah? upgrading?
<frankban> yeah, more space
<hatch> very cool - room for a cot in the living room so I can come visit ;)
<frankban> but for now I am still in this old empty house, but here is full of internets!
<frankban> there is!
<frankban> hatch: I am experiencing really bad desktop environment freezes when I drag/drop in chrome, any idea?
<hatch> haha
<hatch> oh really?
<hatch> hmmm
<hatch> frankban: can't say I've ever experienced that - I'm guessing you tried a reboot?
<frankban> yes I did, I'll check if I encounter the same with another trusty vm
<hatch> yeah just tried on develop here and no issues
<frankban> hatch: I suspect this can be related t the new fusion 7
<hatch> ohh - I am actually on parallels 10
<jcsackett> jujugui: i need two reviews and a qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/564
 * Makyo redoes all of this morning's work.  Corrupted video is the pits.
<frankban> hatch: uhm... it only affects this vm and it happens in firefox too. well, something for tomorrow...
<hatch> frankban: that is very odd....I would guess a driver issue of sorts then
<frankban> yeah, I should spend some maintenance time on this vm. it's been one or two weeks now that I also have to run sudo NetworkManager after booting, because init is not able to set up networking :-/ fun
<hatch> oh boy - might be time for a new vm :)
<hatch> frankban: +1
<jcsackett> so, are we not showing unplaced units at all for subordinate charms?
<jcsackett> hatch, frankban: ^ 
<hatch> jcsackett: nope
<jcsackett> it's consistent with other things we've done, but it's kind of weird to deploy puppet when looking at machine view, see *nothing* there, deploy, and see *no* machine created.
<hatch> jcsackett: I agree - I think they should be shown on the machines
<hatch> but atm I've been voted down
<jcsackett> well, i'm glad to not be alone.
<frankban> hatch: thanks!
<hatch> jcsackett: we have been quite the united front lately
<hatch> haha
<Makyo> jcsackett, no machines would be created.  Subordinates live alongside the units they're related to.  I'm choosing the middle ground of showing units they're related to in machine view.
<jcsackett> Makyo: that makes sense. perhaps we should not enable the deploy button when you have a subordinate charm not related to anything?
<jcsackett> b/c right now, i can select puppet and deploy, and see *nothing* happen in our UI.
<jcsackett> which is admittedly a weird case, but it seems like we should either block it or have some sort of indication that something happened.
<hatch> jcsackett: technically that's valid
<frankban> yeah, that's weird, something for UX
<hatch> you can deploy the subordinate service
<hatch> which then gets installed when you relate it
<Makyo> jcsackett, I think the reasoning there is that you can deploy a service with unplaced units (eg: 0 units), just as would be the case with subordinates.  It's loaded in the state server, but not placed on any machines.
<hatch> I would like to see the subordinates on the machines though 
<hatch> not as unplaced units....but just on the machine tokens
<Makyo> jcsackett, but maybe onboarding could help that?  Or clippy, "It looks like you're trying to deploy a subordinate!  Would you like to ( ) Create a relation to another unit?"
<frankban> services are abstract indeed, they only exist in mongo
<hatch> Makyo: lol
<jcsackett> maybe. worth an email to peeps?
<Makyo> +1
<hatch> +1
<Makyo> We didn't think through subordinates at all this cycle..
<hatch> haha truth
<hatch> "subordinates how do they work?" 
<jcsackett> i think subordinates are the naughty step children of juju.
<Makyo> juju-info relation goes in, juju-info relation goes out, you can't explain taht.
<hatch> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs
<hatch> Makyo: LOL
<hatch> great minds....
 * jcsackett hates when email crashes just after writing a longish email...
<jcsackett> ok, need to start dinner, *then* i'll send this.
<hatch> haha so many test failures it just gave up
<hatch> this kinesis keyboard really shows it's power when working in vim and your 'modifier' keys are actual letters
<Makyo> hatch, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EM5YDrjwuk Working on removing the squeak.
<hatch> cool will look
<hatch> Makyo: that damn cookie warning
<hatch> heh
<Makyo> YEah, with no visible X there, don't know what that's about
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> Makyo: is this your audio over ricks video?
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<Makyo> hatch, no, his audio/video is matched up, will let him upload it.
<hatch> ohh
<Makyo> His video is about openstack on MaaS
<hatch> Makyo: odd the haproxy icon didn't show up
<hatch> Makyo: I had no idea this technique would work for putting ghost and mysql in lxc's
<hatch> very cool
<Makyo> That's what I thought we were aiming for :)
<hatch> yeah I thought the lxc routing was completely broken
<hatch> guess not
<hatch> Makyo: looks awesome
<Makyo> Except in juju trunk
<hatch> how do you get the audio so that it doesn't have that background 'airy' sound
<hatch> all of my recordings all sound like I'm recording in a bathroom
<hatch> haha
<Makyo> A nice mic separate from my computer.
<Makyo> Blue Yeti.
<Makyo> Which is a bit much for most things.  Blue Snowball is just as good for your purposes.
<hatch> hmm I have been using a H4 and still get that fussy airy sound
<hatch> H4n i guess
<hatch> so you don't need to do any post with that?
<Makyo> Nah.
<hatch> interesting....must...buy.....mic
<Makyo> DARs are a separate thing.  I'm still learning to use my Tascam/
<hatch> oh so the yeti is analog?
<Makyo> No, a USB mic. I was thinking the H4 was a digital audio recorder, not a mic.
<hatch> ohh yeah it's a DAR but can also be used as a mic
<hatch> I really have no idea haha - I just have one so I tried to use it b
<hatch> but didn't get good audio at all
<Makyo> Oh, yeah. Hmm.  I don't have one to play around with, but I'm sure there's a way to get a better quality direct from the mic.
<huwshimi> hatch: Your problem is you're using a mic designed for recording broad areas of stereo sound, so you'll pick up the echo in the room, particularly if it's a small office with nothing on the walls
<huwshimi> hatch: It's not really designed for close up voice work
<hatch> huwshimi: ohh
<hatch> well damn I kind of assumed that was it's point
<hatch> haha
<Makyo> hatch, there may be some shaping you can do, maybe even record mono, I just don't have one around to tell you how to get there.
<huwshimi> hatch: Can you change the stereo pattern?
<hatch> yeah I'm sure there is some page somewhere with instructions on how to use it - but huw is probably right, wrong tool for the job
<huwshimi> hatch: Do the mics move?
<hatch> umm they spin
<hatch> 90deg and 180deg they say on them
<hatch> er 120
<hatch> a
<hatch> d90
<hatch> and 90
<huwshimi> so one thing you could do is move them so they cover the smallest amount of space
<hatch> yeah looks like online people also say to turn down the pickups and use an external pre-amp
<hatch> that's a little overkill, at that point I might as well buy the right mic
<Makyo> Yeah, I mean, you got something for recording your garage band, not doing podcasts and screencasts..
<Makyo> It's a good setup for some things.
<hatch> yeah
<Makyo> hatch, can't replace that video, so I'm going to upload a fixed version.  Have you used it yet?
<hatch> Makyo: have I used what?
<Makyo> The video link I posted a bit ago
<hatch> yeah I watched the whole thing
<Makyo> Uploading a version without the chirp at the beginning.
<Makyo> Just wondering if youy made a post
<hatch> cool
<hatch> no no posts
<Makyo> Alright, will get a better link soon
#juju-gui 2014-09-18
<rick_h_> Makyo: yay video
<rick_h_> looking cool
<rick_h_> Makyo: do we have an account to upload the videos to?
 * rick_h_ looks and notices it's the normal account
<rick_h_> Makyo: ok cool, I'll check with the marketing and eco teams if there's a good 'juju home' we should get stuff towards.
<Makyo> rick_h_, I've been uploading them to my account and then passing the link on.  I think there's a canonical account, though, can forward the video to...someone...?  I don't know
<Makyo> Yeah, sounds good.
<rick_h_> now we just need hatch to do the blog post matching something like that, get the ghost folks excited about it :) and almost there
<Makyo> I'll have the de-chirped version up in a few.
<hatch> yeah I was thinking of releasing the post next week
<rick_h_> hatch: well wait until thurs
<rick_h_> hatch: really that's the wait for all of this
<hatch> ok sounds good, lots of time
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> procrastinator
<rick_h_> though Makyo's video brought out one more bug to file :/
<rick_h_> hmm, though maybe not I guess, Makyo you used the flag to override the settings?
<rick_h_> yep, see it in the url. Ok, no new bug yay!
<Makyo> rick_h_, yep
<Makyo> rick_h_, only thing I found was the X on the cookie warning didn't show up on this laptop.
<Makyo> Will try and repro
<rick_h_> Makyo: k
<rick_h_> I assumed it was hidden behind the onboarding or something
<rick_h_> but didn't look too close
<Makyo> Oh, good point
<Makyo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEiwKLfzlX8 Updated video without the chirp
<rick_h_> woot
<rick_h_> Makyo: can you send that out to peeps plese?
<rick_h_> please
<Makyo> Sure fing
<rick_h_> Makyo: and we'll work on pulling together out content and that way we've got a url down somewhere to remember
<Makyo> rick_h_, sounds good.  Can forward the mp4 to anyone in marketing who needs it, too, if it belongs on another account
<rick_h_> Makyo: rgr, thanks. We probably won't know more about that until Sally gets back Monday
<Makyo> YEp, sounds good
<huwshimi> I can't figure out good way to do sorting.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: the 0 padding doesn't help?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Oh, I actually don't know what that is :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: oh, that's what frankban was saying
<rick_h_> he was suggesting that if the thing was 10new
<rick_h_> and you had 1
<rick_h_> that if you padded it 01 and 10 they'd sort correctly
<rick_h_> so basically full in things with 0's so that they're similar and will sort as strings
<rick_h_> so machine 0 turns into 00000 I guess. 
 * rick_h_ loads pr to look at frankban's comments again
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Actually that gives me another idea, we could just add 1 to all ints, the numbers will still sort correctly and zero will become 1 so it will be truthy when compared against strings
<rick_h_> huwshimi: right, but overall if things are just always strings, and you prefix the names with 0000's then they'll sort correct, even things like 12 vs 13new
<rick_h_> huwshimi: try both and see what 'works' to the eye test and we can go from there
<huwshimi> oh I see what you mean now :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so the longest one in the previous example was 5 characters long, so if we did '00000' + 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 they'd sort with 'new10' just fine
<rick_h_> well, I guess that's four zeros needed to make them all 5 long, /me wonders if we even need to add more than one 0, or just add '0' + name
<rick_h_> to get a string out of it 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: I guess we don't know how long a number someone might use though
<rick_h_> huwshimi: right, but even if they use 12343243243543543 and we add a 0 to 1, 2, 3, we'd be sorting '01', '02', '03', and '012334...'
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ah right, so we'd need to use as many 0's as missing from the longest string
<huwshimi> yeah
<rick_h_> because otherwise we'd still have issues
<huwshimi> yep
<rick_h_> right, so we'd have to find the len of the longest one, and then do a longest-len(name) * '0' + name
<rick_h_> well in python, have to convert that to JS
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Actually the issue might not just be about zeros. It occurs if I add machines in this way too: 
<huwshimi> app.db.machines.add([{id: '3'}, {id: 'new3'}, {id: '10'}, {id: '10'}, {id: '2'}, {id: 'new1'}, {id: 'new11'}, {id: 'new42'}, {id: '1'}, {id: 'new21'}]);
<huwshimi> something about the lowest number being after two strings?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: right, so you need to update everything to be 5 chars long
<rick_h_> so you need to make it 
<rick_h_> '00003', '0new3', '00010', '00010', '00002', '0new1', 'new42', '00001', '0new21'
<rick_h_> and those should all sort properly
<huwshimi> ouch
<rick_h_> it's not as bad as it seems
<huwshimi> rick_h_: It is because I need to figure out how to loop through everything and store the highest value inside the model comparator method :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: if it's heading off into the weeds for you feel free to put the card back with your branch and we can update it
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yea, and it'll have to be updated as new machines come into play, so it really needs to be done at the time of the sort button being pressed
<rick_h_> and can't be done ahead of time
<huwshimi> yep
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Can we actually have custom names at the moment?
<huwshimi> If not then users can't currently add machines with names out of order
<huwshimi> I'm just thinking I could land this as is with a follow up card to add the zero padding.
<hatch> evening all
<rick_h_> huwshimi: no, not yet. It's on the todo with some other stuff
<rick_h_> huwshimi: but we have the issue of the sorting with 1 and 13 currently?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: but yea, just want to make sure we have things 'working' and the 0 was the issue atm
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Is that the issue with new1 and new13?
<rick_h_> not really, those can go at the end and that's not an issue as they'll come back with real numbers once comitted
<huwshimi> That's true
<rick_h_> 0 and the 1 and 13 are the two issues currently
<huwshimi> I'm not sure what the 1 and 13 issue is...
<rick_h_> huwshimi: call?
<huwshimi> sure!
<rick_h_> standup url?
<rick_h_> evening hatch 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: What's the standup url?
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/daily-standup?authuser=1
<huwshimi> thanks!
<rick_h_> adjust the authuser to your accounts
<rogpeppe1> mornin' all
<urulama> morning rogpeppe1
<rogpeppe1> urulama: yo!
 * urulama puts on a big golden chain, big hat ... sends yo back :D
<rick_h_> morning everyone
<urulama> rick_h_: fabrice will play with MV, he has dev gui up and running ... what's the link to the MV?
<rick_h_> urulama: /:flags:/mv
<urulama> fabrice: ^
<urulama> ty, rick_h_
<fabrice> morning
<fabrice> what's the url to get to mv ?
<fabrice> I should read before typing :)
<fabrice> rick_h_: thanks
<fabrice> in fact time for a break
<rbasak> rick_h_: o/
<rbasak> I'm just catching up on landing Juju etc. in Trusty for 1.18.4. It's in -proposed, as is juju-quickstart.
<rick_h_> rbasak: what's up? otp atm 
<rbasak> The pending bugs for juju-quickstart are https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-quickstart/+bug/1309678 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1306537.
<mup> Bug #1309678: a value is required for the control bucket field <verification-needed> <juju-quickstart:Fix Released by bac> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309678>
<mup> Bug #1306537: LXC local provider fails to provision precise instances from a trusty host <deploy> <local-provider> <lxc> <verification-needed> <juju-core:Fix Released by wallyworld> <juju-core 1.18:Fix Released by wallyworld> <juju-quickstart:Fix Released by frankban> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu):Fix
<mup> Released> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306537>
<rick_h_> rbasak: looking
<rbasak> rick_h_: sorry I got distracted.
<rick_h_> rbasak: so this is for utopic vs trusty?
<rbasak> So we just need to check that the package in -proposed does fix these two bugs, and comment to explain the testing and mark verification-done. This is for Trusty.
<rbasak> I have a 1.18.4 in trusty-proposed now (probably didn't before).
<rick_h_> rbasak: ok, I'll see if we can get these tested out. 
<rbasak> I just verified that basic functionality works with -proposed enabled.
<rick_h_> urulama: do you think jrwren_ has the bandwidth to look at verifying the two bugs today? ^
<rick_h_> rbasak: rgr, will get someone on it
<rbasak> rick_h_: thanks! I'm also going to look at the Juju bugs today, and hopefully we can get the update landed in Trusty very soon.
<rbasak> I'm sorry this is so late. I got distracted by feature freeze issues for Utopic, and also have had to be away for a while.
<rick_h_> rbasak: rgr, will get it done today
<urulama> jrwren_: when you join, ping rick_h_ for quickstart issues, please
<rick_h_> frankban: running a couple of min late
<frankban> rick_h_: np
 * frankban lunches
 * rick_h_ goes to find breakfast now that morning calls are through 
<fabrice> I have some question about mv views
<fabrice> Is there a remove unit ?
<rick_h_> fabrice: yes, you have to click onto the machine
<rick_h_> fabrice: and then the units are listed out in the container column on the right
<rick_h_> fabrice: and you can hover over the units and get a 'more menu' with a destroy
<fabrice> kool the hover menu !
<fabrice> I have found a bug I think also
<fabrice> 2 in facts
<fabrice> one question more : change log do not indicate on which machine a unit will be placed
<fabrice> is that voluntary ?
<rick_h_> fabrice: yes, though it's a design/idea I've questioned as well
<rick_h_> fabrice: the goal is to get some feedback. The idea is that it's showing things that are more important/direct to the environment and pocketbook (adding a new machine costs $$)
<rick_h_> fabrice: and it's a bit less busy
<fabrice> I found 3 bugs so I will play with launchpad now
<rick_h_> fabrice: rgr make sure to check the kanban board (or I guess launchpad works) to make sure they're new vs existing ones 
<fabrice> rick_h_: good suggestions :)
<jcsackett> jujugui: can i get two reviews and qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/564 please?
<kadams54> jcsackett: taking a look
<jcsackett> thanks, kadams54.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i'm reviewing/qa-ing huw's service icon delete branch, and i'm a little confused. he's setting the service blocks in service view to blue border on delete, as when they're uncommitted deploys. is that really what we want to do?
<jcsackett> s/delete/destroy
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I asked about that. I asked him to check the designs for any note on if we have feedback on how to show that. 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: /me looks at the branch to see if he calls any of that out
<jcsackett> rick_h_: there's no indication of design docs, and i'm not seeing anything that looks like this.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: rgr looking
<rick_h_> luca...how dare you not be in my irc channel when I want to ping you
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yea, I'm not a fan of that. I think this might be huw's best path to do *something* but not sure without asking
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I think we need to push up to UX on this. 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ah, but I did mention to look at how we show a remove relation and that's how it's done
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ok, i'll note as much in my qa notes and avoid stamping qa ok for now, and we'll harass luca when he's around.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: oh, really?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I think this can go forward but we need to bring the inconsistancy up with design. 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: in a relation, an uncommitted relation is a grey line
<rick_h_> but a removing one is a blue line with blue circle
<kadams54> rick_h_: FYI, I checked all the destroy cards (all have my face on them) and they all seem to be local env only. That is, I couldn't replicate in EC2.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: so maybe we move away from blue border for services.
<rick_h_> kadams54: awesome, is there any hint as to the issue?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: that seems like a big change to do :/
<jcsackett> ok, i'll qa ok the branch and then email to bring up design discussion.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: as far as general idea
<jcsackett> rick_h_: right, i'm not advocating. :p
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yea, let's go ahead and qa/land as is and hopefully there's a small follow up to tweak
<rick_h_> based on design feedback
<kadams54> rick_h_: It seems fairly likely that it's a problem in fakebackend.js or sandbox.js, but I've been striking out with everything I've looked at so far. None of the places where we explicitly call "db.machines.remove" are being invoked.
<rick_h_> kadams54: rgr, ok mark them as low and we'll try to move the other stuff blocking release more first
<rick_h_> kadams54: and take a look at the removal stuff as it'll show on jujucharms.com when we update it
<rick_h_> kadams54: are you able to look at the 'saving configuration setting creates white box' issue next?
<kadams54> rick_h_: sure
<kadams54> jcsackett: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/564 looks good
<lazyPower> rick_h_: wait... I have access to work with charm-admin? O_O
<jcsackett> kadams54: thanks.
<lazyPower> rick_h_: when you get about 5 that you can spare for me, ping me please.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: what's up?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: I've got 29min to spare atm
<fabrice> rick_h_: I added comments in the bug you marked as incomplete
<lazyPower> Hey, the email from 10 days ago is referrencing a tool I cant access - charm-admin.  I thought the process was to file an rt-ticket, did I misunderstand?
<rick_h_> fabrice: ty, appreciate the QA, just will bug for more detailed bug filings to help those that follow afterwards
<lazyPower> and wait, i've just earned my black belt in no-context-fu again
<rick_h_> charm-admin, oh the script on the IS thing
<lazyPower> woo and you get a gold star for picking up on my no-context clues
<rick_h_> lazyPower: ok, so we don't have access to it, we need IS to run that on the machine running the charmstore
<rick_h_> lazyPower: thus the RT
<fabrice> rick_h_: hope the 2other one are filled with enough details
<rick_h_> lazyPower: once that is done, we DO have access to remove from charmworld, as ~charmers can login and hit the button on there
<lazyPower> ok I thought the RT was the appropriate move forward. I received an email from a community member wanting removal of their personal namespace charm as well - so we have 2 items in teh queue for removal.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: rgr
<lazyPower> when i went back to look for the instructions, i saw the charm-admin command and insta-confused myself
 * lazyPower doffs hat
<lazyPower> you are a gentleman and a scholar
<rick_h_> lazyPower: with the new charmstore stuff we'll have control of that so it'll get better
<lazyPower> no worries, I just wanted to make sure i'm not opening tickets and waiting for nothing.
<lazyPower> rick_h_: is it a problem if i CC you on the RT tickets, so when they are removed you get notice to nuke them from charmworld?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: no prob at all
<lazyPower> ta
<fabrice> I have a question the OS is not indicated (precise or trusty) in machine view, was it discussed already ?
<rick_h_> fabrice: yes, I think there's a bug about that. The series isn't labeled because UX-wise it's normaally just repeat info across the machines
<rick_h_> fabrice: but there are times it's useful, there was talk of adding it and show/hiding via the more menu but it's something we've not decided
<fabrice> It would be kool to have Network + Machine in a canvas view 
<fabrice> horizon display network like that for example
<fabrice> http://www.sebastien-han.fr/images/horizon-network-topology.jpg
<rick_h_> fabrice: :) as juju supports various network ideas you can be sure we'll be thinking about showing network info
<rick_h_> one might even say there should be a 'network view' to go with the 'service view' and 'machine view' 
<fabrice> rick_h_: Added a comment for https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1371127
<mup> Bug #1371127: Able to commit a unit added to a machine without choosing the subcontainer <juju-gui:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371127>
<fabrice> rick_h_: I think this is an issue
<rick_h_> fabrice: rgr ty
<jrwren_> rick_h_: do you know anything more about https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1306537  I do not know how to get precise to be used at all.
<mup> Bug #1306537: LXC local provider fails to provision precise instances from a trusty host <deploy> <local-provider> <lxc> <verification-needed> <juju-core:Fix Released by wallyworld> <juju-core 1.18:Fix Released by wallyworld> <juju-quickstart:Fix Released by frankban> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu):Fix
<mup> Released> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306537>
<rick_h_> jrwren_: deploy a precise charm?
<hatch> that works here
<hatch> I do it all the time
<jrwren_> rick_h_: juju-gui used to be a precise charm and is now a trusty charm?
<rick_h_> jrwren_: yes, it has both
<rick_h_> you just specify which you want
<rick_h_> juju deploy precise/juju-gui
<jrwren_> quickstart just picks one, how to force?
<jrwren_> --gui-charm-url maybe?
<frankban_> jrwren_: yes, that should work
<jrwren_> i'll try that. 
<jrwren_> thanks frankban_ 
<frankban_> jrwren_: otherwise, for example in ec2 where the GUI is colocated in the bootstrap node, if machine 0 is precise than the precise charm should be used
<jrwren_> should short form charm url work?  cs:precise/juju-gui   ok?
<frankban_> jrwren_: it should IIRC
<jrwren_> frankban_: makes sense, I just did not know how to force it on a new bootstrap.
<jrwren_> frankban_: thanks.
<frankban_> yw
<jrwren_> juju-quickstart: error: charm URL has invalid revision: gui  <-- I wonder if I should file a bug
<frankban_> jrwren_: no, it's not a bug, now that I remember, when using a customized charm utl, you need to specify the revision
<frankban_> url even
<jrwren_> ok, easy enough to use browser to find latest rev.
<rbasak> jrwren_: re: bug 1306537, I think juju-gui deploys precise to run itself, doesn't it? So if "lsb_release -a" says on the juju gui machine that it's precise, then the bug is fixed.
<mup> Bug #1306537: LXC local provider fails to provision precise instances from a trusty host <deploy> <local-provider> <lxc> <verification-needed> <juju-core:Fix Released by wallyworld> <juju-core 1.18:Fix Released by wallyworld> <juju-quickstart:Fix Released by frankban> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu):Fix
<mup> Released> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306537>
<rbasak> I think that's how the original bug triggered.
<rbasak> (and thus breaking juju-quickstart)
<jrwren_> rbasak: It did not deploy precise by default for me. It chose trusty.
<rbasak> jrwren_: ah, perhaps that has changed now.
<rick_h_> jrwren_: do you have a default series defined?
<jrwren_> rick_h_: yes, precise.
<rick_h_> I though this bug was around what happened without a defautl series, we hit into a bug with juju-core. So the thing now is that core's relaesed a fix, we've released a fix, it might be hard to redupe
<frankban_> yeah, IIRC that was mainly a core bug
<rick_h_> jrwren_: so I think a fair thing to do here is to note that you cannot replicate the bug with this version of quickstart
<rbasak> +1
<rbasak> And I think an explanation is sufficient to then mark it verification-done.
<rbasak> "Bug no longer exists because $reasons" is perfect for verification-done.
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 7 kanban please
<jrwren_> rick_h_: I did that, but I wanted to try forcing precise to make sure that it does not hang, and I did that successfully too.
<rick_h_> jrwren_: awesome
<rbasak> jrwren_: sorry, I think I've muddled things here.
<rbasak> Looking again, the key bug was in Juju. juju-quickstart had a task, and you moved to Trusty from Precise, which also eliminated the bug.
<rick_h_> rbasak: right
<hatch> oh man lp not including the link in bug emails is incredibly frustrating 
<rbasak> So I don't think you can reproduce without using both juju-core from !proposed and also juju-quickstart from !proposed.
<rick_h_> hatch: it does have links, what bug email did you get without one?
<rbasak> As long as proposed juju works with proposed juju-quickstart, we should be verification-done.
<jrwren_> rbasak: hehehe
<rbasak> I'll just c&p this explanation and mark verification done.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: may be a moment late, helping ant out with an issue.
<rbasak> jrwren_: done. Thanks for testing, and sorry for the confusion.
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 2 prepare prepare
<jrwren_> rbasak: no worries. Thanks for jumping in.
<rick_h_> frankban_: ant__ ^
<hatch> we are getting new cash regists^h^h^h^h^h speed cameras 
<hatch> jujugui lf reviews and qa https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/566
<hatch> luca: I'm thinking that if the blue circle is turning yellow in mv it should also turn yellow on the service icons?
<luca> hatch: yeah
<hatch> it's not as noticable because it just sits here instead of changing names or anything
<hatch> but I'll add a card to get to at some point
<hatch> Makyo: my current branch makes some changes to the ecs so you might want to take a peek at #566 just to make sure it's not going to conflict
<hatch> and while you're there - you might as well review it :P
<Makyo> hatch, will do
<jrwren_> TIL: you can mismatch juju and juju-core package versions.
<hatch> ohh yeah that happens
<hatch> I dun that before
<hatch> you get some weird error
<hatch> s
<jrwren_> especially when core is 1.21 and quickstart can't read the version
<jrwren_> juju cmd was working. doing weird things like juju versions says 1.18, but using 1.21 tools when bootstrapping.
<jrwren_> rbasak: ping?
<rbasak> jrwren_: pong
<jrwren_> rbasak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-quickstart/+bug/1309678  Tested with juju and juju-quickstart from proposed and maybe found a new bug :(
<mup> Bug #1309678: a value is required for the control bucket field <verification-needed> <juju-quickstart:Fix Released by bac> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <juju-quickstart (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309678>
<jrwren_> I think it is a fixed bug in newer juju, but not fixed in proposed?
<jrwren_> rbasak: oh, i just realized you aren't on that bug. 
<rbasak> jrwren_: does this new potential bug affect any Juju user hitting EC2 or OpenStack? Or is it really specific to the reproduction steps in this bug?
<jrwren_> rbasak: afaik any ec2 user. I am unsure about openstack.
<jrwren_> rbasak: wait, It may be because I am using python-websocket package from a juju stable ppa
<rbasak> jrwren_: we need to find out if this package in trusty-proposed will regress users in Trusty.
<jrwren_> rbasak: exactly what I'm making sure is not the case.
<hatch> anyone else available for a review?
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/566
<rbasak> jrwren_: thanks, you're ahead of me :)
<hatch> jujugui ^
<jrwren_> rbasak: would be a pretty nasty and obvious bug, so I think it is me.
<jrwren_> rbasak: confirmed it was ME and not a real bug. Sorry about that. i should have figured it out sooner.
<rbasak> jrwren_: no problem. Thank you for being diligent.
<rbasak> (about flagging potential issues)
<rbasak> Would rather have it that way round than push a bug to -updates :)
<jrwren_> indeed.
<hatch> rick_h_: you around yet?
<rick_h_> hatch: just back
<rick_h_> what's up?
<hatch> rick_h_: the config 'pick original value' stuff - did we wan't them to do this at any time or only when there is a conflict?
<rick_h_> hatch: only when there is a conflict
<rick_h_> hatch: just that the conflict UI shows 3 values in the select box vs the 2 I think
<hatch> alright - able for a preimp?
<rick_h_> sure thing, standup room?
<hatch> yup'
<rick_h_> jcastro: what's the cross team thing next week? Should we be thinking of showing off machine view there?
<jcastro> what cross team thing?
<rick_h_> jcastro: the email you sent out about a cross team presentation next week
<jcastro> oh that's the cloud cross team
<rick_h_> oh it was canceled for this week nvm
<jcastro> It's more higher level than specific tools
<rick_h_> gotcha ok cool
<rick_h_> just checking
<jcastro> that's the once a month one
<hatch> jcastro: since you're working hard on learning the tools - do you know if you have a multi proc instance if you can deploy two units to it and specify that each one gets one proc?
<jcastro> I haven't tried that specifically
<jcastro> but I don't see why that wouldn't work
<hatch> how would you do it?
<jcastro> machine constraints
<hatch> juju deploy --to doesn't also work with constraints
<jcastro> how else?
<jcastro> oh, I guess if we set the constraint beforehand?
<rick_h_> jcastro: hatch http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html I'd have the charm do it
<rick_h_> jcastro: hatch and it'd have to be some sort of config on the charm which cpu to have affinity with
<hatch> interesting - I'm working on a new blog post "easy horizontal scaling of SOA" so doing some research and not having much luck hah
<hatch> rick_h_: that does seem like a cool technique....but I feel like juju should handle this
<hatch> maybe kvm instances?
<hatch> are they heavy?
 * hatch knows little of kvm
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but currently it doesn't really. I'm not sure how lxc containers get cpu time, but assume it's less manual than 'you get core 0, you get core 1'
<hatch> if setting cpu affinity is as easy as it shows in that post then adding it to the charm separate from the users real service would be an acceptable workaround imho
<Makyo> jujugui going to walk the dogs over lunch, stepping away for a bit.
<jrwren_> what is the benefit?
<hatch> jrwren_: say you had two services running on the same machine but one was more cpu intensive - you may still want to give the other one a full core to use regardless
<jrwren_> I've never thought about affinity and that case.
<hatch> that's essentially what you're doing when you get 2 ec2 smalls instead of a medium
<hatch> but assume that you don't have a choice about the hardware
<jrwren_> with Xen as your affinity system.
<hatch> I'm not sure what you mean
<jrwren_> the hypervisor manages it for you when you get 2 smalls instead of a medium.
<hatch> right - but it would be nice if you could deploy 4 charms to a 4 core machine and assign each one a core
<jrwren_> I see what you mean. That would be pretty cool.
<jrwren_> it prevents starvation, but it also prevents allowing natural balancing of short bursts of usage >1
<jrwren_> I'd want to profiled and a real world case documented before I actually deployed a production service that way :)
<jrwren_> hatch: you could use rlimits to do the same thing with memory.
<jrwren_> hatch: actually, if you don't actually care about affinity, and just usage, you could do the whole thing with rlimits and continue to let the kernel execute the process wherever it wants.
<jrwren_> hatch: you have me distracted thinking about this.
<jrwren_> hatch: at first I was thinking choosing a good linux scheduler could help... but then i stumbled on http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/cgroups/cpusets.txt
<jrwren_> so cgroups supports this. no idea if lxc utilizes them.
<urulama> jrwren_, hatch: was just trying to suggest cgroups
<jrwren_> lookx like lxc has supported it for a couple of yeras.
<urulama> jrwren_: lxc actually sits on top of cgroups
<urulama> jrwren_: iirc
<jrwren_> urulama: right. I didn't know if lxc used cpusets though.
<rick_h_> yep
<jrwren_> http://serverfault.com/questions/444232/limit-memory-and-cpu-with-lxc-execute
<jrwren_> lxc-cgroup -n foo cpuset.cpus "0,3" 
<urulama> jrwren_: nice, tnx
<jrwren_> wow, its all there and can be done at the lxc level instead of per process level. That is awesome.
<urulama> jrwren_: did you just propose to make more detailed choices with MV? :D
<jrwren_> urulama: nope. Just thinking out loud.
<hatch> that's awesome
<hatch> so now the question is weather juju would support passing those flags
<hatch> unless it can be done from within the container
<urulama> jrwren_: then i will :) allocate your charm per core per cpu. just a machine is not good enough :D
 * urulama spent too much time playing with toys ... shall get serious now
<hatch> hah - this has been really helpful :)
<hatch> didn't even know where to start looking so apparently I was looking in the wrong spots
<jrwren_> i'd be surprised if it can be done inside container.
<jrwren_> i guess it would be if root inside the container is not restricted.
<hatch> if it can't be then it would have to be functionality added to juju
<urulama> juju would be awesome if something like OSv would be used (or implemented)
<urulama> http://osv.io
<jrwren_> urulama: ha!
<urulama> such virtualization and better vm io was something i was working on before joining canonical, but it would make things really useful in juju land
<jrwren_> i kind of like the "ubuntu is our platform" approach to juju.
<jrwren_> all these "kernel is our platform" VM/container systems are forgetting that all those system services are there for a reason.
<jrwren_> but... i'm just an old curmudgeon sysadmin
<hatch> haha no I am with you there too
<urulama> sure, agree. just that "ubuntu" can be really small :D
<hatch> yeah 58MB or something
<jrwren_> it can be 58? really?
<jrwren_> I thought cloudimg was about as small as it got.
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/+JeffPihach/posts/id9zyd8CZsd
<hatch> 63MB sorry
<jrwren_> cool.
<jrwren_> and its not even bzip2 or xv! :)
<jrwren_> 209M extracted, so this is almost cloudimg without a kernel?
<hatch> I have no idea
<hatch> haha
<jrwren_> 15yrs ago I played with a redhat variant and its --excludedocs option to make a pretty minimal size core distro.
<jrwren_> I can't remember why. I was targetting something with limited storage, but I don't remember what.
<jrwren_> use better compression: 42M     ubuntu-core-14.04.1-core-amd64.tar.xz
<hatch> haha
<urulama> jrwren_, hatch: if interested, i think this is a good read 
<urulama> https://lwn.net/Articles/524952/
<urulama> and part2
<urulama> https://plus.google.com/+OsvIo/posts/fgzsepcScTa
<hatch> will check it out
<jrwren_> same ideas as https://coreos.com AFAICT
<hatch> and coreos has a bus with a gopher on it
<urulama> jrwren_: yas
<urulama> yes even :)
<urulama> it's sometimes nice to remember all the abstractions that are going on within the "cloud" ... and not take them for granted
<urulama> like these
<urulama> orm/x86-server-virtualization-technology/
<urulama> ah
<urulama> http://www.cubrid.org/blog/dev-platform/x86-server-virtualization-technology/
<jrwren_> head exploding. :)
<urulama> that's always a good thing :)
<hatch> you mean I can't just go to BestBuy and pick up a cloud and plug it in and go?
<urulama> just buy some chemtrails spray and create one in your room, as big as you want :)
<urulama> night all
<jrwren_> head exploding more: http://www.openmirage.org
 * rick_h_ steps away until evening AU calls
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h_, hatch: Call time?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: couple min late hang on
<huwshimi> rick_h_: np
<rick_h_> hatch: is going to be out for tonight
<huwshimi> ok
<rick_h_> huwshimi: joining now
<huwshimi> rick_h_: on way
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Great videos, nice to see things really working!
<huwshimi> *video
#juju-gui 2014-09-19
<hatch> evening huwshimi
<rick_h_> huwshimi: <3 
<huwshimi> hatch: Evening!
<hatch> I am now able to sit straight in my chair again
<rick_h_> hatch: :p
<hatch> got one of these http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myofascial_release
<hatch> huwshimi: can you review this so I can land it? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/566
<hatch> qa has already been done
<huwshimi> sure
<hatch> huwshimi: oh looks like rick_h_ is doing it
<huwshimi> ah ok
<rick_h_> huwshimi: feel free to look as well
<rick_h_> I'm just being nosy
<huwshimi> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: feedback in, just one theme I'd ask a revisit with and a question or two
<hatch> rick_h_: ok replies done - one q about the defaults for the model
<hatch> default
<rick_h_> github bit the farm :/
<hatch> yeah just saw that :?
<rick_h_> hatch: Hmm, I see what you mean. Most of the code isn't looking at this value so there's a lot of existing code that would have to know to create models with the right value. Setting a value means this has a chance to be a lie. 
<rick_h_> The more I think on it the more this might be right. I do think it's odd that the comments mention an assumed default if undefined. 
<rick_h_> I'll make some other suggestions based on sticking with an undefined default. 
<hatch> sure ok thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: so my other comment was that the comments you have around "if the value is undefined we set it to comitted"
<hatch> oh I think that's a lie
<rick_h_> but the code there after that isn't doing that
<hatch> yeah - I think I had it do that before but then it wouldn't fail if something was missed
<rick_h_> so I'd suggest updating that repeat comment or updating the code to get the value, and clearly set it comitted right there
<hatch> you bet
<rick_h_> that way the comment and the code are in line right together and chances of that being kept up to date are better
<hatch> yeah definitely
 * rick_h_ runs away for the night and checks on the wife-hop-a-long
<hatch> haha cya
<hatch> pass her my best
<hatch> I just recently did the same
<hatch> on the way back from London, it still hurts
 * fabrice|lunch is going for lunch with friends
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> party fabrice|lunch 
<fabrice> rick_h_: morning
<kadams54> rick_h_: looking for a new card; any suggestions? Was thinking about tackling bug #1371107.
<mup> Bug #1371107: Machine view do not show icons after login <juju-gui:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371107>
<fabrice> kadams54: kool the one I entered yesterday !
<kadams54> guihelp: looking for reviews and QA on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/568 - review covers a whole four lines of code!
<kadams54> jcsackett: thanks for the QA!
<jcsackett> kadams54: yw. 
<kadams54> Oh oh, wait, no…
<kadams54> Aarrrr, thanks for the QA, you bilge-sucking bit-pusher!
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> kadams54: looking
<rick_h_> kadams54: that one's a tricky one. jcsackett did some work around that
<rick_h_> kadams54: basically we don't get data until the page loads from the delta stream and so we'd need to live update the UI, but the user might have interacted so not sure we can
<kadams54> rick_h_: yeah, I approached it with fear and dread ;-)
<rick_h_> kadams54: can you investigate https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1371112
<mup> Bug #1371112: Unable to delete a service after deployment failed <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371112>
<rick_h_> kadams54: and see if there's something there we need to look closer at and update please?
<kadams54> rick_h_: Sure
<urulama> rick_h_: that might be a core issue, i remember --force to remove a service in error state
<rick_h_> urulama: right, just want to check it out
<kadams54> guihelp: anyone have a suggestion on how to get units to fail on deploy?
<rick_h_> kadams54: check out http://reports.vapour.ws/charm-tests-by-charm and look for a charm that fails that's not a lint issue
<kadams54> rick_h_: Cool. That page seems super useful. Bookmarking.
<rick_h_> kadams54: yea, it's in development still but might help with some of this. It's just a little hard to call out something we know fails to deploy atm
<rick_h_> vs was it a test failure, or a lint failure, or what
<kadams54> rick_h_: I updated 1371112 with additional comments. Merits looking into more.
<rick_h_> kadams54: hmm, yea this gets into showing unit health in MV and such. 
<kadams54> Yeah, that plays into it, but even if we did display unit health… there are still a bunch of other places that the workflow falls over, IMO.
<rick_h_> kadams54: right, the workflow is in the inspector
<rick_h_> kadams54: otp atm, thanks for checking into it. We'll have to think on it. 
<kadams54> rick_h_: It seems like I ought to be able to destroy a unit in an error state. And the GUI makes it look like I should be able to as well - that is, I can go through the whole "make a change, click commit, click confirm" workflow. But it isn't actually being destroyed, which puts the GUI into a really odd state.
<rick_h_> kadams54: right, and it's a pain point that juju wants you to resolve first
<rick_h_> kadams54: so the UX is poor on cli and we're carrying it into webui
<kadams54> rick_h_: since I don't have much experience with this… in the CLI you have to run 'juju resolved <unit>' before you can run 'juju destroy-unit <unit>'? Even if you do nothing to actually resolve the error?
<rick_h_> kadams54: yes
<rick_h_> kadams54: and every user learns that by getting angry with juju
<kadams54> rick_h_: OK, got it.
<kadams54> lol
<rick_h_> so I understand what's happening and agree it's :(
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<kadams54> guihelp: looking for a second review and QA on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/568
<hatch> sure
<fabrice> sure
<fabrice> I was trying to get into my first review but hatch you can do it
<rick_h_> fabrice: just do it
<rick_h_> there's no rule that we can only have two on there
<kadams54> It would actually be a pretty good PR for a first review
<rick_h_> fabrice: and it'd be good to try out and do the QA
<rick_h_> and hatch can just do review
<fabrice> kool I'll do that this evening
<kadams54> Congrats hatch, you get to review four lines of code :-)
<hatch> kadams54: code looks good I'm more interested in the qq
<hatch> qa
<kadams54> Awesome. More eyeballs.
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1 go go go kanban, fight chrome, microphones, and your battery power remaining!
<rick_h_> fabrice: rogpeppe2 ^
<jrwren_> rick_h_: I'm missing one of those 4 review comment options, can you fillin the blank? 1. What is this doing?   2. Suggestion: do this too/instead.   3. Urgent: This is a problem.   4. _____
<hatch> hammertime
<Makyo> jrwren_, This is broken but out of scope, make a follow up carad
<rick_h_> jrwren_: not in scope for this branch but please adda  follow up card
<Makyo> *card
<jrwren_> Makyo: thanks!
<rick_h_> jrwren_: e.g. I see something up but don't block this on it
<jrwren_> rick_h_: thanks!
 * rick_h_ goes to find lunch now 
<hatch> ooooo boy
<rick_h_> hatch: what did you do now?
<hatch> rick_h_: heh nah its just this conflict resolution UI was not designed to be used outside of conflict resolution
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but you're not doing that yet right?
 * hatch digs through closet for shoehorn 
<rick_h_> one step at a time?
<hatch> oh I'm done the other part 
<hatch> https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/compare/config-default?expand=1
<hatch> I now need to figure out  how to make the UI work
<rick_h_> hatch: then let's move that forward. The UI part can only be on the summary for now blocking and it's an incremental step forward. 
<rick_h_> hatch: then we can regroup on the UI part on the inspector
<hatch> rick_h_: but once the summary says there is something busted....how will they resolve it?
<rick_h_> this is going to grow with tests/such and doing it in one swoop will go bonkers
<rick_h_> hatch: it's a baby step. 
<rick_h_> hatch: we'll do that part next
<hatch> alrighty
<hatch> I'll split my card up
<rick_h_> ty
<hatch> while I listen to the new Weird Al album
<hatch> https://play.google.com/music/m/Bbevcxdfomo3gzvbf3aqiv6dubi
 * rick_h_ steps away for a little bit
<urulama> hatch: i'm living in "there be dragons" land :( /me goes find the album somewhere
<hatch> haha
<urulama> khm ... FB's sponsored ad for me is ... "Move to America" 
<hatch> jujugui does comingsoon still update properly>
<hatch> ?
<jcsackett> hatch: i don't think so.
<hatch> I think I stumbled across a databinding bug
<hatch> yup
<rick_h_> hatch: jcsackett it updates as far as I'm aware
<hatch> jujugui anyone got a second to confirm this bug? rick_h_https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1371789
<mup> Bug #1371789: changing the configuration value of one boolean value marks all as uncommited <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371789>
<rick_h_> hatch: jcsackett or do you mean a CSS issue? 
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1371789
<jcsackett> hatch: did huw's branch land? thought it addressed this. 
<hatch> ugh this databinding is a house of cards
<hatch> which branch is that?
<hatch> there are no open prs
<jcsackett> hm. it landed. i did not see this behavior qa-ing his branch, but it might be related. 
<jcsackett> hatch, it may be CSS based, not data binding. 
<jcsackett> I am in transit right now, but can look soon. 
<hatch> jcsackett: yeah I didn't see it either while qa'ing kyles or huws heh
<hatch> I added a screenshot
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, I see it and probably another chunk of work around the css stuff that kadams poked at today
<hatch> conflict resolution is a tough problem - we probably should have invested the time in writing a more generic solution back when
<rick_h_> Makyo: how goes the ecs stuff? 
<rick_h_> hatch: jcsackett you'd have to QA with a charm with multiple boolean to see it, and they'd have to fit into the same space of the sidebar
<Makyo> rick_h_, okay, just hunting down a million edge-cases.  Autoplacing units is giving me the most woe.
<rick_h_> hatch: jcsackett so not surprised it went unnoticed
<rick_h_> Makyo: how so?
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah - true true
<rick_h_> jcsackett: put a card on you for MV for next week, sorry to pull you back but with that and this other bug want to squash them asap monday
<Makyo> rick_h_, placeUnit is just not very comprehensible, so I think I might've messed up in there somewhere.
<rick_h_> Makyo: want to push WIP and we can peek at it monday before you start?
<hatch> Makyo: oh I had to parse it too - if you need some help I may be able to help light the way
<Makyo> rick_h_, sure, one sec.
<Makyo> (Will likely be making up some slow-hours this weekend, fwiw
<Makyo> )
<rick_h_> but why does placeUnit come into play about swapping out the ecs with a fresh one on the env after deploy?
<rick_h_> Makyo: all good, just checking in.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: dig. on both cause of bad qa and back to mv. 
<Makyo> rick_h_, I simplistically thought that placeunit would only come into play with ecs.changeSets[0], but I might've been kidding myself.
<Makyo> rick_h_, Just needs some digging.
<rick_h_> Makyo: rgr, ok
<rick_h_> Makyo: well lean on the team if you need help. 
<Makyo> rick_h_, rgr - wip branch https://github.com/makyo/juju-gui/tree/multi-ecs
<rick_h_> or fresh eyeballs :P
<hatch> https://github.com/makyo/juju-gui/compare/multi-ecs
<Makyo> Or https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/569 yeah, sorry.
<hatch> Makyo: I think something is borked here....this includes changes that frankban made too
<Makyo> Whaaat happened with that PR
<Makyo> Yeah, one sec.
<rick_h_> Makyo: need to rebase with develop
<Makyo> Whaaat the hell
<rick_h_> Makyo: have a sec to chat? 
<rick_h_> hatch: jcsackett free to join?
<Makyo> rick_h_, sure
<hatch> yup
<rick_h_> standup
<Makyo> standup or friday call?
<hatch> in friday
<hatch> oh 
<Makyo> Oh, okay
<jcsackett> Coming. 
<jcsackett> Well that was weird. 
<hatch> I need to get out more - I'm worried that my brain will become acustomed to mouth's moving and sound being out of sync
<hatch> lol
 * rick_h_ runs away for the day night all!
<hatch> cya rick_h_
<rick_h_> lol
<jrwren_> have a good weekend ya'll.  
 * jrwren_ leaves
<lazyPower> rick_h_: you know you work for an awesome company when you come across an email thread that mentions toga and powdered wig revenue in a large-scale discussion.
<lazyPower> As I stated in the email, I slow clap for you sir.  well done.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: glad you appreciated me feeding the trolls
<rick_h_> I almost closed it while writing it but damn that kind of attitude bugs me
<lazyPower> I was thorougly impressed
<lazyPower> seriously
<lazyPower> an argument like that shoudl be put on showcase in the hall of huehuehue
#juju-gui 2014-09-20
<rogpeppe3> mup: run fmt.Printf("hi there\n")
<mup> rogpeppe3: hi there
<urulama> rogpeppe3: playing around? :)
<rogpeppe3> urulama: yup
<rogpeppe3> mup: infer weight of human
<mup> rogpeppe3: Reference distribution: 95% reference range (25 to 278) lb, ±1sigma range (89 to 221) lb, distribution, data sample size 9847 people, (data from NHANES 2006 study, weighted for USA demographics).
<urulama> :D :D
<urulama> rogpeppe3: is it linked to wolfram?
<rogpeppe3> mup: infer highest mountain in slovenia
<rogpeppe3> urulama: yeah
<mup> rogpeppe3: Triglav, (9396 feet).
<urulama> mup infer highest mountain in slovenia in meters
<urulama> mup: infer highest mountain in slovenia in meters
<mup> urulama: Cannot infer much out of this. :-(
<rogpeppe3> urulama: somehow it seems even more impressive when interacted with through IRC
<rogpeppe3> aw
<urulama> mup: how do i fix a bug in my code?
<mup> urulama: I apologize, but I'm pretty strict about only responding to known commands.
<urulama> :)
<urulama> rogpeppe3: i just stopped playing as well, family time now :)
<urulama> rogpeppe3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8386636/
<rogpeppe3> urulama: i should get out on my bike now!
<urulama> rogpeppe3: i plan to go running. maybe we should :)
<rogpeppe3> urulama: cool
<rogpeppe3> urulama: yeah :-)
<rogpeppe3> urulama: (i'm still lying in bed - carmen away and i'm lazy!)
<urulama> i was alone as well :) listening to fantomas and other "strange" music ... have to go now, family is back :) see you around, have a good ride
#juju-gui 2014-09-21
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-09-14
<rbasak> Where should I file bugs against demo.jujucharms.com? Every charm is showing "Deployed 0 times" when I click on it, even though on the left the number is correct.
<rbasak> rick_h_: ^
<rick_h_> rbasak: there's a bug for that atm in launchpad. 
<rick_h_> rbasak: it's currently getting worked on with some new UI work but we'll see if we can make a backport fix in the older UI sooner
<rbasak> Ah, thanks. I just didn't know which project to check.
<rick_h_> rbasak: lp:juju-gui
<rbasak> Ah. Thank you!
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: where are the docs for the v4 api?
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: https://github.com/juju/charmstore/blob/v4/docs/API.md
#juju-gui 2015-09-15
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: ping, does that answer make sense. We've tried to split "problem #1: charm development" from problem #2 "distributing your charm" by keying off a central point that there comes a time in development when you want to share it and get testing.
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: the doc picks up from that point solving "prloblem #2: charm distribution"
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: I'm happy to help think o nthe first part, but as the recent email thread brought up, that starts to hit upon VCS choices, patterns, and really we want to draw the line on the charmstore that it's not VCS aware, that's the dev's world. 
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: much as google's/chrome store and such you publish to it, and can publish alphas/betas, but don't hack directly in via vcs
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: google and chrome's  store are end user, we're dealing with developers and operations
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: designing a store for end users and expecting dev and ops to use it will continue to create conflict
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: I want to discuss this more, for sure, if not before Oct then at that sprint
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: I understand. Please let me know anytime and happy to talk through. The team is going to work on parts of this sooner than the sprint, but we can agree to work on parts that are a bit generic like juju store get/xx and such. 
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: sure, we're sprinting atm, so we'll collect our thoughts and hopefully have a hangout early next week to chat about our impressions/needs for things and discuss where the store is going
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: sounds good, thanks for making the time to give it a first pass
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: thanks for getting publish as priority still
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: rgr, some work has started. Uploading now picks up git/bzr rev info 
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: the team did some work in our sprint a couple of weeks ago but got held up that I'd not finished that spec up yet. 
<rick_h_> and moved to some other things for a little bit
#juju-gui 2015-09-16
<aisrael> is bac around today?
<aisrael> or anyone else that can take a look at ingestion into the charm store?
<aisrael> nm
<rick_h_> aisrael: everything ok?
<rick_h_> aisrael: just ping jujugui or such and everyone will get a big ping :)
<rick_h_> aisrael: but no, bac is out today. Other folks canhelp though
<aisrael> rick_h_: Yeah. I thought I had an ingestion problem, but realized the repo I was waiting to show up was empty. My bad.
<aisrael> rick_h_: good to know, though. Hopefully I never need to pull the fire alarm :)
<rick_h_> aisrael: all good, and if you need anything feel free to pull alarms/ping
<rick_h_> aisrael: :( now that you've got a big wait in front of you. 
<aisrael> rick_h_: Does it still run every 20 minutes or so?
<rick_h_> aisrael: it runs every 15min but it takes about 2 full hours to get through everything on both old and new systems
<aisrael> rick_h_: awesome, thanks! 
<rick_h_> aisrael: that was the 'long wait' I meant you had before it was all there/usable from the new store
<aisrael> rick_h_: gotcha. I lucked out; I'm up and playing with fire now.
<rick_h_> aisrael: woot
#juju-gui 2017-09-19
<mhilton> morning all
